# Let's get to know each other! fill out survey thingy



## ~pOnEh~

copy & paste, delete my answers, and fill in your own!



How long have you been rding? 4 years 1 month to be precise lol

How old are you? 15

What do you look like? 5'4 brown hair green eyes

What is your disipline? hunters, jumpers, and eq

How high have you jumped? 3'3 on purpose, 4' by accident haha

What horses do you own/ lease? none...

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4

What do you show in? so far just stuff like puddle jumpers and baby greens

What are your goals in riding? to compete in the big eq and junior jumpers

Any other interists / hobbies? nope just horses 

What music do you like? anything more recent than 1995, and not blues, jazz or classical

Do any of your family members ride? my dad

What is your favorite breed? idk i have a thing for haflingers for some reason 8) 

Where do you live? Maryland, usa




YOUR TURN!!!

*(MODERATOR'S NOTE: Please be careful while giving out information of yourself. That applies especially to young members who don't probably recognize all risks related to Internet and privacy. Remember that people don't always be what they tell being on Internet. Please don't ever, ever give out information like full names or exact addresses on Internet and public forums).*


----------



## PoptartShop

This is cool. 


How long have you been rding?: I think since I was like 11 or younger lol.

How old are you? 16, almost 17. 

What do you look like? Medium height, caucasion, blue eyes, light brown hair with bangs. 

What is your disipline? English!  I do jumping & XC sometimes.

How high have you jumped? Since I recently switched to English, I have only jumped like a foot or 2. Takes time!

What horses do you own/ lease? One, Lexi. She's a buckskin qh mare, almost 8yrs old.

How many times per week do you ride?: I take lessons once a week, but ride whenever I can. Almost every day I go to the barn.  But I don't always ride, sometimes I'll just go & groom.

What do you show in? Just local barn shows right now.

What are your goals in riding? To get higher, but love every minute of it! 

Any other interists / hobbies? Well I did gymnastics for 9yrs. I don't do that anymore...hmm, I also love photography, & graphic design. 

What music do you like? Almost anything except metal & country.

Do any of your family members ride? Nope, just mee. LOL.

What is your favorite breed? QH.  

Where do you live? Delaware, USA.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Ooh good idea!


How long have you been rding? 16+ years 

How old are you? Not tellin' 

What do you look like? Short.. haha 

What is your disipline? Hunter, jumper, dressage 

How high have you jumped? around 4'

What horses do you own/ lease? Own one - Maia, an 8 year old QH/Morgan cross

How many times per week do you ride? 3ish, go out to see the horses 5 times a week though

What do you show in? Nothing at the moment.

What are your goals in riding? To be the best darn rider I can be 

Any other interists / hobbies? Walking, hiking, my dog

What music do you like? Anything

Do any of your family members ride? Nope

What is your favorite breed? Don't have one

Where do you live? Alberta


----------



## Vidaloco

How long have you been rding? about 10 years off and on 

How old are you? 50 :shock: 

What do you look like? 5'8 brown hair hazel eyes chubby and saggy

What is your disipline? trail riding

How high have you jumped? We jumped a big log on the trail once :lol: 

What horses do you own/ lease? Own 4 Rocky/Kentucky Mountain Horses

How many times per week do you ride? depends on the weather 3-7 times. 

What do you show in? Don't show

What are your goals in riding? I'd like to ride every trail in Kansas then start working on other states. Hit a million miles by horseback maybe :? 

Any other interists / hobbies? My dogs, chickens, working in the garden/yard. Horse camping

What music do you like? Anything 

Do any of your family members ride? Husband 

What is your favorite breed? The ones I have

Where do you live? Kansas


----------



## myboydoc26

How long have you been rding? Since I was four going on five so like seven years going on eight. Something around there.

How old are you? 12

What do you look like? 5' brown hair brown eyes.

What is your disipline? jumping

How high have you jumped? about 2'6

What horses do you own/ lease? My horse Doc. I own him.

How many times per week do you ride? 3-5 deoending on the weather.

What do you show in? I am going to my first show in june and I am jumping.

What are your goals in riding? to go high in jumping.

Any other interists / hobbies? climbing trees

What music do you like? christian rock.

Do any of your family members ride? my Pawpaw. ( he inspired me to ride at four years old.)

What is your favorite breed? Aploosa ( I love the coloring)

Where do you live? Virginia, lyndhurst


----------



## upnover

Ooh, these are always fun! 

How long have you been rding? since 4th grade and I've been out of college around 6 years. do the math if you really want to know

How old are you? 28

What do you look like? jdi, i'm short too! 

What is your disipline? hunters, jumpers, a little dressage 

How high have you jumped? around 4, maybe higher? 

What horses do you own/ lease? i own the worlds cutest pony 

How many times per week do you ride? 5-6 horses, 5-7 days a week depending on the show season

What do you show in? whatever the horses i'm showing go in. usually they're kind of babies so it's the littler stuff

What are your goals in riding? to be a more effective rider that can improve each horse i ride

Any other interists / hobbies? lots actually

What music do you like? the older i get the less i like heavy/rap. 

Do any of your family members ride? i think my mom petted my horse once

What is your favorite breed? welsh ponies! and QH's 

Where do you live? in the US of A


----------



## SonnyWimps

How long have you been rding? on and off for about 2 years...probably less

How old are you? 18 

What do you look like? 5'2...light brown hair...blue eyes 

What is your disipline? pleasure riding, trails, and some show thing...but haven't decided what yet haha 

How high have you jumped? with Sonny...probably 2 feet...with a lesson horse...probably 3 feet if not higher

What horses do you own/ lease? a 9 year old Paint named Sonny (I own) 

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4

What do you show in? haven't shown yet 

What are your goals in riding? to become a better rider, be able to handle any situation, and be able to train a horse 

Any other interists / hobbies? not really....just horses 

What music do you like? really anything but classical

Do any of your family members ride? my aunt and her daughter does...but that's it 

What is your favorite breed? paints, gypsy vanners, morgan, and friesians 

Where do you live? New York, usa 
[/b]


----------



## travlingypsy

How long have you been rding? 4 years...? 

How old are you? 19

What do you look like? 5'2 black hair hazel eyes 

What is your disipline? dressage

How high have you jumped? a foot 

What horses do you own/ lease? Gypsy tb mare

How many times per week do you ride? at least everyday 

What do you show in? dressage schooling 

What are your goals in riding? Not fall off...learn to jump and to um uh get into endurance riding! 

Any other interists / hobbies? Show dogs...Rottweilers! 

What music do you like? Well im listening to Rammstein (german band) right now but any thing from rock to classical. 

Do any of your family members ride? My mom really wants to, I hope to save up and buy her her first horse  

What is your favorite breed? GYPSY VANNER! 

Where do you live? lame ol washington


----------



## Jrchloe

How long have you been riding? Since 1992

How old are you? 23

What do you look like? 5'7", Transulcent, Brown Hair, Blue Green Eyes

What is your disipline? Saddle Seat 

How high have you jumped? My best friends ride huntseat so about 2.5 ft

What horses do you own/ lease? Retired American Saddlebred Gelding named Moose 

How many times per week do you ride? maybe once I help out my parents friend with her retired ASB and teach lessons 

What do you show in? I used to show in Show Pleasure and SS Equitation

What are your goals in riding? More like goals in horsemanship, I want to become a good Saddle Seat trainer with Saddlebreds

Any other interists / hobbies? Don't really have any other than horses

What music do you like? I listen to a lot of alternative rock and metal

Do any of your family members ride? My mom does when she can, my dad only on vacation and my boyfriend does when theres something big enough for him to get on

What is your favorite breed? American Saddlebred 

Where do you live? Tampa, FL


----------



## appylover31803

How long have you been riding? 12 years

How old are you? 20

What do you look like? 5'10" Blonde/brownish hair blue eyes

What is your disipline? i guess just pleasure riding

How high have you jumped? umm i think 3 feet around. Not sure but i want to go higher

What horses do you own/ lease? 5 year old app. mare, Vega and 8 year old app. gelding, Gem

How many times per week do you ride?I haven't ridden in a couple months, just working on a lot of ground work (Parelli) with Vega ATM

What do you show in? I don't show, but have been thinking about showing

What are your goals in riding? I want to have a really great bond with Vega, that i know she'll do anything, and I will do anything for her. I'd also like to dabble in training when i get older

Any other interists / hobbies? I love dogs, spending time outdoors, going fishing, hiking. 

What music do you like? Whatever is on my ipod or on the radio

Do any of your family members ride? My mom used to ride when she was younger. My whole family has been on horseback when we used to take vacations to dude ranches. But no one but me does it one a regular (or somewhat regular) basis

What is your favorite breed? I'm not really sure. I like all horses

Where do you live? Andover, NJ


----------



## Britt

*How long have you been riding?* All my life

*How old are you?* 18

*What do you look like?* 5"7 with blackish brownish hair (with red and blondish highlights), greenish brown eyes, and glasses... 

*What is your discipline?* I don't show, but I trail ride all the time

*How high have you jumped?* I've jumped up to about... 3"6 with my mare in a western saddle...

*What horses do you own/ lease?* I own two TWH's, a 14 year old mare (Gypsie) and a 2 year old colt (Dakota). Both are bay and Dakota is gelded.

*How many times per week do you ride?* I like to try and ride everyday during summer... but I usually ride a few hours a day 3 or 4 days a week when my mare is shod...

*What do you show in? * I don't show

*What are your goals in riding?* I just like to trail ride... maybe one day I'll show, I dunno...

*Any other interests / hobbies?* Reading, writing, drawing... English, hiking...

*What music do you like? * Johnny Cash, Bobby Bare, Tom T. Hall... that 'oldies' country...

*Do any of your family members ride?* Yes...

*What is your favorite breed?* Probably a TWH

*Where do you live? * Alabama, USA


----------



## .A.j.

How long have you been riding? About 10 years

How old are you? 16

What do you look like? Tall, brownish hair, green eyes 

What is your discipline? A bit of dressage lately (ground work to start my boy) But mainly jumping on my last pony 

How high have you jumped? 2'9- 3'0 ish

What horses do you own/ lease? dappled grey quarter horse gelding, Flynn 

How many times per week do you ride? 4ish, a little more in the summer

What do you show in? I don't show much anymore but used to do a few local shows, and plan on doing a few more this year 

What are your goals in riding? Want to breed and raise my own baby someday

Any other interests/hobbies? Not really

What music do you like? pretty much anything

Do any of your family members ride? My mom and sister when they were younger but my dad has yet to sit on a horse.

What is your favorite breed? Probably QH or Hanos

Where do you live? Ontario


----------



## FGRanch

How long have you been rding? Most of my life 

How old are you? 20

What do you look like? 5'2, blue eyes, blondish red hair, short and chubby!  

What is your disipline? Right now, just pleaure riding. 

How high have you jumped? 3' with a westren saddle..lol

What horses do you own/ lease? Own Six:
Beau-2002 Blue Roan AQHA/FQHA Stalion
Dillon-2007 Brown AQHA/FQHA Stallion
Kita-2001 Gray AQHA/FQHA Mare
North-2001 Bay Roan AQHA Appendix mare
Tana-2004 Black AQHA Mare
Que -2005 Sorrel Rabicano AQHA Mare

. 
How many times per week do you ride? Lately, none!  

What do you show in? Nothing right now... 

What are your goals in riding? Just to be the best that I can be

Any other interists / hobbies? Any outdoor activities 

What music do you like? Country

Do any of your family members ride? Yeah, 2 of my sisters and my mom used to. And my hubby rides sometimes. 

What is your favorite breed? Quarter Horses, Morgans, Arabians

Where do you live? Alberta, Canada


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

How long have you been riding? On and off my whole life.

How old are you? 33 :roll: 

What do you look like? 5'2" blue eyes, blonde hair and a bit pudgey :lol: 

What is your disipline? I don't really have any...authority problems :twisted: Pleasure riding  

How high have you jumped? I prefer to stay on the ground...actually in the saddle

What horses do you own? <---- Dumas 8yo & Twister 6yo qh's

How many times per week do you ride? Right now 1x if i'm lucky...waiting for kids to get out of school then will do more.

Other interists/ hobbies? Just doing whatever whenever with my family... outside is better.

What music do you like? Mostly country, but I like Metallica and others of the sort too...Usually just whatever.

Do any of your family members ride? Yeah.. All of us.

Where do you live? Green Forest, Arkansas.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

How long have you been rding? Some all of my life, but i really got into it this year 

How old are you? 14, 15 this summer

What do you look like? 5'10, green eyes and dark dark brown hair, almost black

What is your disipline? uuuhmm.. well.. lets just call it "icelandic" :lol: 

How high have you jumped? never jumped

What horses do you own/ lease? Own Stína; 9 year old Asi 8 days old, kinda lease Draumsýn (Mósa) 6 year old and Grýla 12ish year old

How many times per week do you ride? Really depends on if im busy or not 

What do you show in? Nothing 

What are your goals in riding? Not sure right now

Any other interists / hobbies? I practised football(soccer) for 5 years, but had to quit last year because of my knees

What music do you like? mostly techno, but i can listen to it all

Do any of your family members ride? My sister and dad used to, a long time ago

What is your favorite breed? I have to say the Icelandic horse

Where do you live? Reykjavík, Iceland


----------



## farmpony84

How long have you been rding? 23 years

How old are you? 35 

What do you look like? 5'2, blue eyes, blonde hair

What is your disipline? I started out in dressage, moved to hunt and about 4 years ago switched to QH style english and western pleasure

How high have you jumped? not sure 3'6 maybe. 

What horses do you own/ lease? Own Six: 
Blue-9 year old Blue Roan aqha 
Beauty-14 year old Bay aqha mare 
Style-10 year old palomino pony (for sale - not child safe) 
Riley-2 year old Bay AQHA gelding 
Pistol -24 sorrel aqha gelding
Black -29 black tennessee walker 
. 
How many times per week do you ride? as much as i can which sadley is only about 2 or 3 times a week....(I have a four year old... he takes precedence)

What do you show in? english pleasure and western pleasure (AQHA style) 

What are your goals in riding? to place in an aqha show

Any other interists / hobbies? Any outdoor activities 

What music do you like? Country 

Do any of your family members ride? Yeah, my mom is a very beginner and my husband rides, the walking horse is his and the qh mare is technically my moms although i get to feed/care/ride her...

What is your favorite breed? Quarter Horses 

Where do you live? Virginia


----------



## Kyani

How long have you been rding? I started 15 years ago, technically, but I had a big break in the middle for about 6 years.

How old are you? 20

What do you look like? 5'6", long brown hair blue eyes

What is your disipline? Everything, english (not including American english like hunter, obvs) - dressage, showjumping, British showing classes and XC. I'm also trying to get more into sidesaddle and would do that a lot if it wasn't so expensive and it wasn't so hard to find instruction.

How high have you jumped? 3'3" (ish), but over 4' by accident

What horses do you own/ lease? none

How many times per week do you ride? once a week while I'm at university, 3-5 when I'm at home

What do you show in? I don't compete currently, since I don't have my own horse, but in the summer I might be able to take some of the horses I work with into local showing classes

What are your goals in riding? To compete in a one day event and to jump sidesaddle.

Any other interists / hobbies? I'm really into photography and art, and obviously I have to be interested in history or my degree would kind of suck!

What music do you like? pretty much anything. I like and dislike stuff in all genres. I'm generally fond of indie/folk/jazz though and less of a fan when it comes to rap/house/garage etc.

Do any of your family members ride? my mum - she used to ride a lot at quite a high level, but has lost all her confidence now so rarely rides

What is your favorite breed? Welsh Cobs. I have a big thing for native breeds and they are my absolute favourites.

Where do you live? England, UK


----------



## Frog

*How long have you been rding?* consistantly, since I was 13

*How old are you?* 28 I'm getting old!!

*Where do you live?* Mylor, South Australia

*What do you look like?* 5'6, auburn hair, green eyes medium build due to baby wiehgt that I can't get rid of grrrrr

*What is your disipline?* English showing called hacking over here

*How high have you jumped?* 1m 10 sorry not sure what that is in ft

*What horses do you own/ lease?* 2 riding pony x TB that I bred, Faith and Glory

*How many times per week do you ride?* not as much as I'd like to, around 2-3 times atm

*What do you show in?* Faith is just starting out, but hopefully she'll be in doing our big agricultural shows next season.

*What are your goals in riding?* to have one of my girls at the top in that state. (I might be dreaming a little!! :wink: )

*Any other interists** / hobbies?* Tennis and reading (fiction/fantasy novels)

*What music do you like?* anything that's good, I have a very eclectic taste

*Do any of your family members ride?* nope, I'm the odd one out.

*What is your favorite breed?* Riding pony


----------



## dreaming_luke

How long have you been rding? 1 1/2 years only

How old are you? 35

What do you look like? 5'6" blonde, blue eyes

What is your disipline? western pleasure 

How high have you jumped? I can high jump 3ft!

What horses do you own/ lease? Own QH gelding

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4 

What do you show in? No show
What are your goals in riding? To ride with a good seat
Any other interists / hobbies? gardening

What music do you like? Rock
Do any of your family members ride? My 3 kids

What is your favorite breed? Quarter Horse
Where do you live? British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Brandon

How long have you been rding? 5 months

How old are you? 19 

What do you look like? 5'9 and muscler lol

What is your disipline? Western

How high have you jumped? 1 foot... WOOHOO

What horses do you own/ lease? I dont own one YET! 

How many times per week do you ride? 1

What do you show in? Nothin yet

What are your goals in riding? To get good enough to compete in barrel racing and stuff like that.

Any other interists / hobbies? I love horses

What music do you like? COUNTRY!!!

Do any of your family members ride? My uncle, and a Great uncle 

What is your favorite breed? Quater horses for now

Where do you live? Edmond, Oklahoma!! USA


----------



## Solon

*How long have you been rding?* since before I could walk

*How old are you?* 39

*Where do you live?* Oregon, USA

*What do you look like?* 5'3", medium blonde hair, green gold eyes- a bit heavier than what I want to be - trying to get myself into shape

*What is your disipline? * just pleasure riding, english and bareback, as well as horse soccer

*How high have you jumped?* I think my draft made an attempt to buck once and maybe got 3" off the ground. :shock: 

*What horses do you own/ lease?* Owned by a beautiful Percheron gelding

*How many times per week do you ride?* not riding right now due to excessive hours at work but when I ride it's about 2-3 times a week

*What do you show in? * When I did medieval shows it was in a tunic, boots and sword no 'regular' horse showing for me though 

*Any other interists / hobbies?* medieval reenactment (SCA), hanging out with my bunny and guinea pig, reading, watching movies

*What music do you like?* 80s!!!!!

*Do any of your family members ride?* My whole family used to ride when my Grandpa had horses, my brother will ride my horse but no one else wants to ride him (he's pretty tall :lol: )

*What is your favorite breed?* PERCHERON!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

How long have you been riding? This Year, lol!

How old are you? 17 (turinng 18 May 28!)

What do you look like? 5'2, blue eyes long goldish red hair.

What is your disipline? Western, Trail, Gymkhana

How high have you jumped? I don't do jumping. But looks fun!

What horses do you own/ lease? My fiance and I own 4.

How many times per week do you ride? 2 times, sadly. 

What do you show in? I don't really show.

What are your goals in riding? to become great at barrel racing and become a better rider.

Any other interists / hobbies? dogs, painting, singing, dancing, outdoors, fishing, etc.

What music do you like? Rock n' Roll Bay-bay! Ranges really! 

Do any of your family members ride? My fiance, brother, grandpa, great uncle, cousins.

What is your favorite breed? Quarter Horses! All The American Breed!

Where do you live? Arkansas! YEEEE-HAAAAAAAA!


----------



## .Delete.

*How long have you been rding?* Since i was like 9 or 10

*How old are you?* 17 

*What do you look like?* 5"7 very skinny green eyes long brown hair 
*
What is your disipline?* Western & English

*How high have you jumped?* I don't know =]

*What horses do you own/ lease?* Own 5 horses 

*How many times per week do you ride?* Everyday

*What do you show in?* English equ. & pleasure, western equ. & pleasure

*What are your goals in riding?* To go to congress

*Any other interists / hobbies?* 4-wheelers and going fasssttt

*What music do you like?* Heavy Metal, Country, Rap, oldies

*Do any of your family members ride?* Nope

*What is your favorite breed?* QH

*Where do you live?* Ohio


----------



## steffanicgirl

How long have you been rding? Umm about 23 years I believe

How old are you? 24

What do you look like? 5'6", brown hair, blue/green eyes

What is your disipline? All types of western, pleasure riding english

How high have you jumped? Gee, I think about 2' ;-)

What horses do you own/ lease? 15 y/o grade quarter type brown mare, 1 y/o red dun breeding stock paint filly, training/riding 4 y/o buckskin gelding 

How many times per week do you ride? 4-5

What do you show in? Just the local fair

What are your goals in riding? Learn something new every day

Any other interists / hobbies? dogs

What music do you like? country, rock

Do any of your family members ride? my mom

What is your favorite breed? Quarters or Paints, hard decision

Where do you live? Nevada


----------



## geewillikers

How long have you been rding? 19 years

How old are you? 28

What do you look like? 5'6", brown eyes, dirty blonde hair. You'll never see me in a dress

What is your disipline? used to be English equitation...now just trail riding

How high have you jumped? 3'4"

What horses do you own/ lease? Willy! Appendix Quarter horse

How many times per week do you ride? 3, give or take

What do you show in? the nude!

What are your goals in riding? just relaxing with Willy

Any other interists / hobbies? reading, teaching, music, surfing, hiking, and things that are just too private to share

What music do you like? anything that makes my head, or my heart move

Do any of your family members ride? haha- no 

What is your favorite breed? Hmmm...I really like the big guys - 

Where do you live? McKinleyville, CA (Humboldt county)


----------



## LuvMyPaint

How long have you been rding? 11 years (had lessons when I was a kid as well)

How old are you? 29 :shock: 

What do you look like? 5'4" brown hair, green eyes

What is your disipline? Western, trail riding

How high have you jumped? Maybe 1 1/2 feet for laughs on trail

What horses do you own/ lease? I own three now (also had two Appys I had to put down)

How many times per week do you ride? When the weather or circumstance lets me

What do you show in? Never been interested

What are your goals in riding? To stay on and have fun! :wink: 

Any other interists / hobbies? Reading, crosswords and jigsaw puzzles

What music do you like? Mostly country, but some others like 3 Doors Down - also classical, oldies, etc... I guess it varies

Do any of your family members ride? my mom

What is your favorite breed? Tie between Appaloosas and Paints

Where do you live? California, USA


----------



## Sara

How long have you been riding? Started lessons when I was 8, on and off ever since.

How old are you? 31

What do you look like? 5'8" brown hair brown eyes

What is your disipline? Dressage, light jumping, and I love trail riding

How high have you jumped? Went up to 3'6" and decided that was enough for me!

What horses do you own/ lease? 1 leased/1 owned

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4

What do you show in? Very rarely show, when I do now, its mostly been dressage. Did 1 day events when I was a pony club kid.

What are your goals in riding? To keep learning! Which I guess is pretty general...if I wanted to pick something specific and improbable, I have a dream to learn horseback archery someday. I don't even know how I'm going to achieve that...but its a dream!

Any other interists / hobbies? mmog's photography, reading (lots of reading), movies, anime, backpacking, trolling forums

What music do you like? God...I can't answer that, there's too much. I can think of at least one or two things I like in every genre, even the ones I don't listen to often.

Do any of your family members ride? Nope. My mother used to when she was younger.

What is your favorite breed? Eh...I don't think I can pick just one. 

Where do you live? Virginia


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow, Delete you're only 17? LOL! I must say, you're really mature for your age.


----------



## horsey*kisses

How long have you been rding? oh my..since i was 7 i think

How old are you? 15 

What do you look like?...tall...dark brown hair, one blue eye on green eye(if you dont belive me ask and i will post a pic)

What is your disipline? western

How high have you jumped? ...a log in the pasture...

What horses do you own/ lease? Diablo, he is a solid black paint/thouroghbred/arabian/quarter horse

How many times per week do you ride? 6-7 days

What do you show in? i dont, not trained all the way yet

What are your goals in riding? to compete in at least one reining competition and get higher than 7th lol

Any other interists / hobbies? music 

What music do you like? country and rock(all)

Do any of your family members ride? yes, my cousins gma uncle and aunt

What is your favorite breed? arabians for their flashy-ness, appaloosas for their color and quarter horses for their...ride lol

Where do you live? Farmington New Mexico


----------



## jazzyrider

How long have you been riding? since i was 4. 25 years

How old are you? 29

What do you look like? 5'3", dark hair, blue eyes, average build

What is your disipline? dressage/jumping

How high have you jumped? 3'

What horses do you own/ lease? own 2. was supposed to be trying to buy my mare but then they decided not to sell her but i still have her for a while

How many times per week do you ride? 8-9 most weeks but some weeks are busier than others so its not always that much

What do you show in? nothing for many years now but hoping to get back into it with my mare then with my wb when hes ready. will start at pony club events and then state

What are your goals in riding? to do my local show circuit successfully. who knows where we will end up 

Any other interists / hobbies? mainly horses but i work at an aquarium and keep a few fish tanks. i love how peaceful they are 

What music do you like? anything except heavy metal, classical or rap

Do any of your family members ride? my dad and step dad rode but they are both gone now ;( my husband is learning to ride now though

What is your favorite breed? warmbloods and friesians

Where do you live? Brisbane, Queensland, Australia


----------



## kickshaw

How long have you been rding? 19 years 

How old are you? 21 

What do you look like? 5'1" - brown curly hair and green eyes 

What is your disipline? Western & English & Saddleseat 

How high have you jumped? A Honda Accord once - how ever high that is... 

What horses do you own/ lease? Own 2 horses 

How many times per week do you ride? Everyday 

What do you show in? Barrels/Poles, Saddleseat and HUS (i get bored easily, what can i say 

What are your goals in riding? To ride on the green shavings at the World Championship Horseshow (ASB) 

Any other interists / hobbies? going to movies 

What music do you like? Country + Rock (nickelback, seether etc) 

Do any of your family members ride? Nope 

What is your favorite breed? Saddlebreds! 

Where do you live? Georgia!


----------



## love-a-hero

How long have you been rding? All my life

How old are you? 19

What do you look like? 5 foot 8, slim, brown hair with blonde, 

What is your disipline? Showing, Eventing

How high have you jumped? 1.40m

What horses do you own/ lease? alot lol

How many times per week do you ride? 5

What do you show in? I have different hacking jackets..

What are your goals in riding? To ride in the Olympics, or have a horse qualified for the Olympics
Any other interists / hobbies? music, horses...life..

What music do you like? Rock, Pop, R n B, Rock, Metal...

Do any of your family members ride? Yup... most of them acually

What is your favorite breed? Warmbloods, Thoroughbreds and Quarter Horses
Where do you live? Nothern Queensland Australia


----------



## PoptartShop

I like how we're all different ages lol it keeps things varied!


----------



## MaryMooCow22

How long have you been rding? *Extremely off and on 7 years*

How old are you? *16 *

What do you look like? *5'6'', light brown hair, light skinned, blue/green eyes*

What is your disipline? *Western...but considering switching*

How high have you jumped? *Never jumped before... =[ *

What horses do you own/ lease? *1 lease...my boy Sage <3*

How many times per week do you ride? *3-4*

What do you show in? *Never shown*

What are your goals in riding? *To learn as much as I can, for as long as I can, building the strongest bond with my horse that I can.*

Any other interists / hobbies? *I run...and read. Haha! Other than that, it's all horses!*

What music do you like? *Country, "oldies", The Beatles!!, Lifehouse....*

Do any of your family members ride? *Sadly, no. *

What is your favorite breed? *Don't think I have a favorite...something to think about!*

Where do you live? *Missouri, USA*[/b]


----------



## amightytarzan5

ah this is fun! i love reading all the responses...here's mine:

*How long have you been rding?* around 5 years i think

*How old are you?* 15 

*What do you look like?* 5'3", dark brown hair, hazel-y green eyes, around 100 lbs.

What is your disipline? western pleasure (like pleasure riding, not show), hunter/jumper, jumper, eq

How high have you jumped? around 3'6" bareback and about 4' under saddle

What horses do you own/ lease? trying to get one.

How many times per week do you ride? about 2 or 3

What do you show in? nothing yet, but i want to show in hunter/jumper or eq

What are your goals in riding? to train my horse, who has never jumped a day in his life, to jump and get to around 3'6"..that and to train a zebra.

Any other interists / hobbies? not much, but i like drawing, painting, and writing 

What music do you like? anything really. i like rap, country, rock...yeah really anything

Do any of your family members ride? one like 1 hour walking trail rides...i'm going to teach my brother though. 

What is your favorite breed? def. TBs or appendix. 

Where do you live? louisana, US


----------



## farmpony84

Train a Zebra? What an interesting goal... are there Zorse breeders near you?


----------



## amightytarzan5

no, there are no zebra breeders near me, but i think it would be so cool to go into the jumper ring or the dressage arena with a zebra! how ballin would that be?!?


----------



## farmpony84

would be pretty cool that's for sure.


----------



## PoptartShop

Haha wow that's awesome.


----------



## KYSaddlebredGal

Ooh, fun! ^_^


How long have you been riding? Since April 19th. XD heh...

How old are you? 15, but my birthday's on the 23rd of this month!

What do you look like? 5 something with blond hair and green/orange/brown eyes. 

What is your disipline? English

How high have you jumped? Not at all... I wish. 

What horses do you own/ lease? none. 

How many times per week do you ride? Once or less. Since I can't drive yet and my mom's a nurse (wacky schedule) we have to spread things out sometimes.  

What do you show in? Virtual events on sim games. 

What are your goals in riding? Have fun and be good enough to show off a little. ^_^ 

Any other interists / hobbies? Drawing, video games, reading, animals...stuff. food.  

What music do you like? A lil' bit of everything. 

Do any of your family members ride? I wish. My aunt used to a little. 

What is your favorite breed? Saddlebreds, but I also like Tennessee Walkers and Thoroughbreds. 

Where do you live? Kentucky, and dang proud! (YES, I wear shoes! XD lol, but seriously, one of my friends was asked that on vacation once. )


----------



## Abby

*How long have you been riding?*
I've been riding since the day of my tenth birthday.

*How old are you?*
Sixteen.

*What do you look like?*
5' tall even. Dark hair, dark eyes. Freckled and four eyed. :wink: 

*What is your discipline?*
Primarily bareback trail riding, light Western Pleasure showing.
*
How high have you jumped?*
Approximately four inches.  Not a fan of jumping. 

*What horses do you own/ lease?*
Solomon - 8 years old - AMHA Gelding
Dixie - 20 years young - TB x Pony Mare
Lucky - 5 years old - AQHA Gelding

*How many times per week do you ride?*
5-10 times a week depending on my work schedule/sleepyness. (I said 5-10 because sometimes I ride both morning and evening in a given day.)


*What do you show in?*
Nothing yet.

*What are your goals in riding?*
To not fall off. :roll:

*Any other interests / hobbies?*
Drawing, Sims2, Digital Graphics, Dogs, Study of the Universe and studies of ancient technologies.
*
What music do you like?*
Old rock. 70's stuff if not older. Led Zeppelin, Def Leppard, Pink Floyd, Tom Petty and more.
*
Do any of your family members ride?
*My mom.

*What is your favorite breed?*
Missouri Fox Trotter, Quarter Horses and good ol' Morgans.

*Where do you live?*
Michigan.


----------



## HorseGirl1143

How long have you been rding? 3 yrs

How old are you? almost 14

What do you look like? blonde and 5 ft

What is your disipline? hunters, jumpers

How high have you jumped? 4ft

What horses do you own/ lease? 1

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4 

What do you show in? i do alot of stuff jumping, undersaddle, eq. on the flat (quarter horse showing)

What are your goals in riding? to compete in the big eq and junior jumpers 

Any other interists / hobbies? the enviorment

What music do you like? pretty much anything 

Do any of your family members ride? no

What is your favorite breed? Quarter horse

Where do you live? Usa


----------



## .Delete.

PoptartShop said:


> Wow, Delete you're only 17? LOL! I must say, you're really mature for your age.


Ha ha yah. Why thank you =]


----------



## Rikke

How long have you been rding? almost 9 years now 

How old are you? 18

What do you look like? 5'5, brownish hair and green eyes 

What is your disipline? dressage, jumping and a little western 

How high have you jumped? 3'2.. not really a big fan of high jumps

What horses do you own/ lease? unfortunately none at the moment

How many times per week do you ride? used to be 3 or 4

What do you show in? dressage and jumping

What are your goals in riding? not sure actually

Any other interists / hobbies? snowmobiles

What music do you like? anything that makes me wanna sing or dance

Do any of your family members ride? my 3 sisters and my mom 

What is your favorite breed? arabians

Where do you live? Finnmark, Norway


----------



## moomoo

How long have you been riding? 4 years

How old are you?16

What do you look like? 5'7 ish blond hair blue eyes, lanky :lol: 

What is your disipline? English

How high have you jumped? 4'6 or probably bigger hunting (huge hedge from the walk lol) 

What horses do you own? Misty! 14.2 aramara mare my one and only spoilt grey pony

How many times per week do you ride? 6, moo needs a day off!

What do you show in? Workers, equitation, riding pony, sj, xc, basically anything

What are your goals in riding? Become a jockey, train a racehorse or shetland (shet grand national)

Any other interists / hobbies? photography (of Misty)

What music do you like? Anything

Do any of your family members ride? Mum & Sister, other sister and Dad occasionally, brother hates animals

What is your favorite breed? Aramara

Where do you live? England


----------



## kitsox

How long have you been rding? On and off for 7 years

How old are you? 14

What do you look like? Short, black hair, blue eyes

What is your disipline? Dressage, SJ, Eventing

How high have you jumped? 1.20m

What horses do you own/ lease? 2, 6yr old TB gelding, 11 yr old TB mare

How many times per week do you ride? usually 6

What do you show in? Dressage (prelim/novice level), SJ (up to and inlcuding 1metre), Eventing (Training 95cm)

What are your goals in riding? To sell my mare, to get gelding doing 1.05m SJ rounds by end of winter, and place in most events over the next season on him

Any other interists / hobbies? Horses, running, txting 

What music do you like? 'emo', metal, old school, etc lol

Do any of your family members ride? Stepmum, mum, and younger brother occasionally

What is your favorite breed? Dont really have a favourite breed, but I prefer mares to geldings, and "purebreds" to "cross breds", although I have nothing against crossbreds.

Where do you live? New Zealand


----------



## mudypony

*How long have you been rding?* Almost 5 years

*How old are you?* 14

*What do you look like?* Blonde hair

*What is your disipline?* Hunter/jumper, Jumpers, and Dressage

*How high have you jumped?* Probably about 3' to 3'3"

*What horses do you own/ lease?* I own my dream horse... Brickens a 16.3 hand bay TB gelding.

*How many times per week do you ride?* I usually ride 5-6 times per week but right now I can't ride because of a back injury. 

*What do you show in?* Right now I show in the Intermediate classes at our farm's schooling shows which is the second highest class.

*What are your goals in riding?* To be able to ride w/o stirrups w/t/c and o/f on my TB who has the bumpiest gaits and maintain balance and not fall off. Also, to jump 3'6" and eventually 4' and start showing in the opens maybe next year.

*Any other interists / hobbies?* I love photography and hope to get a Rebel camera sometime. Also, I love to scrapbook when I have time.

*What music do you like?* I don' know I'd have to listen to each song and decide. I'm very picky with what I like.

*Do any of your family members ride?* One of my cousins just started and she loves it.

*What is your favorite breed?* Let's see TB's (of course), Appies, Shires, Fjords, Haflingers, POA's, Knabstruppers, Andalusians, Friesians, etc. Lets just say I like just about any horse.

*Where do you live?* I prefer not to say.


----------



## wild_spot

How long have you been rding? I first rode when I was 1, but properly since I was 5 so 13 years now. Wow thats ages...

How old are you? 18

What do you look like? 170cm Blonde/Brown hair, blue eyes, tanned, average build lol. 

What is your disipline? Mounted games! Also sporting, jumping, eventing, campdrafting, polocrosse, pretty much anything they will let me enter! 

How high have you jumped? About 1.15 metres

What horses do you own/ lease? Wantley wildcard - 11yo 14.1hh chestnut arab gelding, My baby who would do absolutely anything for me and vice versa,
Narrangullen Vodka - 8yo 16hh Chocolate bay Australian Stock Horse Gelding, Very strong, and lots of attitude & presence,
Bugsy - Bay english riding pony gleding, though he is going back to his owners very soon,
And looking to buy Missy - 13h-ish bay brumby mare, very green, very fast, hopefully my new games pony.

How many times per week do you ride? Every weekend, and maybe 2-3 times a week if i'm lucky.

What do you show in? Everything! At the moment concentrating on mounted games as i'm trying to make a few teams.

What are your goals in riding? To make the Pony Club NSW state games team this year, And to make the MGA Australian team next year. Thats short term. Long term - establish my own training business/ASH stud or something along those lines...

Any other interists / hobbies? Photography. Reading, lol. 

What music do you like? Pretty much everything. Especially like rock, old aussie rock and country.

Do any of your family members ride? My dad did when he was 15, which is about 45 years ago now, lol. I got him to ride my pony recently though, my next goal is to get him to compete in the veterans class at an MGA!

What is your favorite breed? Australian Stock Horses, the breed for every need lol. Also quite like arabs, QH, and brumbies, hardy little suckers. 

Where do you live? Canberra, Australia.


----------



## kim_angel

How long have you been rding? 24 yrs

How old are you? 37

What do you look like? 5'5" blonde/blue & on the chunky side.

What is your disipline? western

How high have you jumped? havent really jumped on purpose

What horses do you own/ lease? 3

How many times per week do you ride? 1-3

What do you show in? trained western pleasure but never made it to a show. too much money back then

What are your goals in riding? to enjoy time with my horse

Any other interists / hobbies? horses, music, online gaming, I am a computer geek

What music do you like? old school punk rock, goth, industrial, ska

Do any of your family members ride? my husband. My sister used to ride but her horse died

What is your favorite breed? i love them all

Where do you live? Maryland, usa


----------



## Feathers

*How long have you been rding? *
Not that long...

*How old are you?*
19

*What do you look like?* 
Well, I'm about 5'4", I have brown hair with a frosted white lock, hazel eyes...on the lighter side.

*What is your disipline?* 
Whatever I'm in the mood for...

*How high have you jumped?*
I've jumped pretty high I think, I don't know about my horse. 

*What horses do you own/ lease?* 
Glenda-Clydesdale mare 

*How many times per week do you ride? *
Not to often, this summer, I'd like to 'drive' everyday. 

*What do you show in?* 
Nothing

*What are your goals in riding?* 
Stay on and in control
*
Any other interists / hobbies?* 
I like to do arts and crafts sometimes...I'm an animal nut. I basically have my own petting zoo! 

*What music do you like?* 
It depends...I'm picky. 

*Do any of your family members ride? *
My cousins, my sister...yeah, I have a few members that are horse fans...

*What is your favorite breed?* 
Drafts, Fjords, donkeys, zebras. 

*Where do you live?*
Somewhere on the planet Earth.


----------



## sempre_cantando

How long have you been rding? since I was 12

How old are you? 19 next month 

What do you look like? 156cm, blue eyes and blonde hair

What is your disipline? pleasure lol

How high have you jumped? not sure of the exact height but it was about as high as my belly button

What horses do you own/ lease? we own a 11.2 welsh pony and lease a 14.1 standardbred

How many times per week do you ride? 1-2, but only coz i'm at uni and don't get time :-(

What do you show in? only pony club events

What are your goals in riding? i don't really have any, I just enjoy riding and spending time with our horses

Any other interists / hobbies? music, i sing and play keyboard

What music do you like? pop, sometimes country, sometimes rock,

Do any of your family members ride? two of my sisters

What is your favorite breed? ah i don't really have one, it depends on the individual horse

Where do you live? South Australia


----------



## PoptartShop

Cool everyonee!!


----------



## melinda27858

How long have you been rding? Seriously since October.....rarely throughout my life but always on DEAD BROKE horses.

How old are you? 32 years young. 

What do you look like? 5"5" blue eyes, long brown hair, my horse says I could lose a few pounds.

What is your discipline? I am learning English in a western saddle!!! Hahaha! Basically learning to ride correctly while training a young horse.

How high have you jumped? I can do a foot and half on a good day.....but on my horse, I wouldn't dare! 

What horses do you own/ lease? Own 1 gelding.

How many times per week do you ride? I try to ride everyday. 

What do you show in? Never shown, but I think I may eventually work towards dressage.

What are your goals in riding? I would like to be able to work with younger horses and get them moving nicely. Not very ambitious, huh? BUT rewarding!

Any other interists / hobbies? Art, photography, gardening

What music do you like? Almost anything but rap. 

Do any of your family members ride? I am the only!

What is your favorite breed? No fave....whatever horse I bond with.

Where do you live? Eastern North Carolina


----------



## kaitie*

How long have you been rding? 7 years.

How old are you? 16

What do you look like? 5'3 blonde, blue eyes, 88lbs.

What is your disipline? englsih/western equitation and pleasure. jumping, gymkahna, bareback, etc. lol

How high have you jumped? around 3-4ft.

What horses do you own/ lease? one. Little Sunshine. 6 yo. bright chestnut quarterhorse mare. Training her since she was 2yo.

How many times per week do you ride? 2-3 

What do you show in? Anything with the diciplines I practice lol.

What are your goals in riding? To train horses as part time.

Any other interists / hobbies? art, music

What music do you like? A little bit of everything.

Do any of your family members ride? haha... no

What is your favorite breed? Friesians, Gypsy Vanners, Hanoverians, Warmbloods

Where do you live? Alberta Canada


----------



## shona&Fizzi

How long have you been rding? 4 years 

How old are you? 12

What do you look like? 5,7 brown hair brown eyes 

What is your disipline? allrounder

How high have you jumped? 2 ft 

What horses do you own/ lease? own 1

How many times per week do you ride? every day

What do you show in? dont show

What are your goals in riding? jumpin 

Any other interists / hobbies? just horses

What music do you like? bon jovi ote like tht 

Do any of your family members ride? am the onli 1 

What is your favorite breed? i love Java horses dont ask y 

Where do you live?Derbyshire england UK


----------



## irisheyes12

How long have you been riding? 16 years

How old are you? 23

What do you look like? 5' 6" brown hair green eyes

What is your disipline? Western Pleasure/Trail

How high have you jumped? Never really measured the downed trees in the woods 

What horses do you own/ lease? Leasing a 16 y/o Sorrel Gelding

How many times per week do you ride? 3

What do you show in? Nothing

What are your goals in riding? Eventually train a barrel horse from a baby

Any other interests / hobbies? Model Horses, Fire Department

What music do you like? Hip Hop/Pop

Do any of your family members ride? No

What is your favorite breed? Paint Horses/Quarter Horses

Where do you live? Charleston, SC


----------



## Jubilee Rose

How long have you been rding? almost 6 years

How old are you? 20

What do you look like? 5'3'' brown hair & eyes

What is your disipline? english eq & dressage

How high have you jumped? uhh not sure... probably around 3 ft somethin...

What horses do you own/ lease? TB mare Jubilee

How many times per week do you ride? 2-3x/wk right now

What do you show in? not showing right now

What are your goals in riding? learning dressage

Any other interists / hobbies? reading, writing stories, painting, piano, working with kids, church activities

What music do you like? christian rock, country

Do any of your family members ride? nope!

What is your favorite breed? TBs, gypsy vanners, qh's, arabs, palominos, friesians

Where do you live? ontario, Canada


----------



## Sliding4ever

How long have you been rding? Since I was old enough to hold on and be led around... I dunno maybe 12 yrs?

How old are you? 18 in 2 months

What do you look like? 5'3'' brown hair & blue eyes 

What is your disipline? english & western (just for fun)

How high have you jumped? uhh not sure... probably around 2ft

What horses do you own/ lease? pinto gelding- Bandit
I take care of a fox trotter- april

How many times per week do you ride? depends on weather 

What do you show in? not showing right now 

What are your goals in riding? to not kill my horses :lol: and have fun

Any other interists / hobbies? nope not really

What music do you like? country and well country I can't stand anything else 

Do any of your family members ride? nope! 

What is your favorite breed? paints, walkers, and I love the look of friesians

Where do you live? Southeast Texas


----------



## hunterequlover781

How long have you been riding? 14 years

How old are you? 16

What do you look like? 5'5, brown hair, brown eyes 

What is your disipline? hunters, equ and a little dressage 

How high have you jumped? 4' 

What horses do you own/ lease? Lots.... We have a lesson/show barn.
Phinny- 6 year old, bay, TB, Gelding
Finale- 6 year old, liver chestnut, Quarter Pony, mare
Treasure- 9 year old, bay, AQH, Gelding
Lilly- 17 year old, grey, AQH, Mare
Mystic- 10 year old, grey, andallusian, gelding
Willow- 11 year old, palomino, Appendix AQH, mare
Princess- 13 year old, bay, arab, mare

How many times per week do you ride? 12-18

What do you show in? Childrens Hunter, 15-17 equ, Working Pony Hunter 

What are your goals in riding? continue showing and training

Any other interists / hobbies? none 

What music do you like? everything but country

Do any of your family members ride? my mom 

What is your favorite breed? TB, Appendix, QH, Warmbloods, Welsh ponies 

Where do you live? Georgia


----------



## Bitless

How long have you been rding? about 12-13 years...

How old are you? 20 

What do you look like? a superstar. haha jokes. hazel eyes, streaked red, copper, blond hair..always in jeans.

What is your disipline? trail/ beach rides

How high have you jumped? ermm....bout 90cm- 1m..didnt measure it properly ..somthing round that tho.

What horses do you own/ lease? own Boo ( proper name Banjo ) a 14.2hh bay mix breed and Foxy the 15.2 grey TB.

How many times per week do you ride? i used to ride about 4 times, now only when i can for 2 weeks at a time...as im at uni for 2 months then go home for 2 weeks holiday.

What do you show in?dont show.

What are your goals in riding? i havnt set any new ones, achieved all my old ones tho  

Any other interists / hobbies? ART!!! watchign movies and anything beach involved :wink: 

What music do you like? Rock..some heavy metal, and random songs hear and there

Do any of your family members ride? my mum does a little

What is your favorite breed? omg totally Andalusians * drools *

Where do you live? New Zealand
hehe do you know were that is any one?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

How long have you been riding? 33 years

How old are you? 36

What do you look like? 5'6 green eys chetnut blonde hair

What is your disipline? nothing at the moment

How high have you jumped? 3'3

What horses do you own/ lease? own abby and star 

How many times per week do you ride? as often as i can

What do you show in? want to show in western pleasure

What are your goals in riding? not sure 

Any other interists / hobbies? photography

What music do you like? BIG COUNTRY FAN.....don't like music that makes my truck viberate 

Do any of your family members ride? daughter, husband 

What is your favorite breed? qh

Where do you live? kansas


----------



## americancowgurl31391

How long have you been rding? 6 years

How old are you? 17

What do you look like? 5'3, dirty blond hair, bluish-green eyes

What is your disipline? western, trails, barrels...

How high have you jumped? just obstacles on the trail and for fun.

What horses do you own/ lease? Dude, 11-year-old AQH gelding

How many times per week do you ride? 2-3

What do you show in? just fun shows for now

What are your goals in riding? to compete in barrels

Any other interists / hobbies? horses and hanging out with friends

What music do you like? rap and some country and rock

Do any of your family members ride? my aunt

What is your favorite breed? AQHs and paints/pintos

Where do you live? California


----------



## meggymoo

How long have you been rding? 31 years

How old are you? 34

What do you look like? 5'4, longish blonde hair, bluey/greeny eyes

What is your disipline? A bit of everything

How high have you jumped? 4'6 (long time ago) 

What horses do you own/ lease? Petra ISH 16hh mare 10yrs old, Megan Dalesxtb 15hh mare 14yrs old, Willow Welsh Sec A, 11.2hh 10yrs old, Poppy British Warmblood x Megan (mummy), currently about 12.2hh and is almost 10 weeks old

How many times per week do you ride? 4-5 

What do you show in? nothing at the moment, but my daugter Ellie shows Willow

What are your goals in riding? To have fun, and eventually regain my confidence in jumping.

Any other interists / hobbies? music, films, and family

What music do you like? I like a broad range of music

Do any of your family members ride? daughter and occasionally son.

What is your favorite breed? I dont have a favourite, I love all breeds

Where do you live? Yorkshire, England


----------



## PoptartShop

Lots of horses, Meggy!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

How long have you been rding? about a year and a 1/2 

How old are you? ehhh, no thanks 

What do you look like? 5'2" brown hair and eyes 

What is your disipline? hunters, jumpers, and walk,trot, canter english and western

How high have you jumped? 2'8" 

What horses do you own/ lease? i own 2 horses, Cricket and Merlin(both are qh)

How many times per week do you ride? any where from 1 to 10 lol, it depends on how busy i am 

What do you show in? fairs, 4-h, flat class shows, jumping classes

What are your goals in riding? to become a better rider and learn as many things as i can about horses ! 

Any other interists / hobbies? horses, horses and more horses! oh and just being outside! 

What music do you like? everything! music is amazing! but i mainly like country and modern stuff 

Do any of your family members ride? ya, my aunt used to ride, my step mom , and my dad rides

What is your favorite breed? qh's and warmbloods 

Where do you live? In the U.S.A, in New York


----------



## orchid park

How long have you been riding? 12 years and driving horses for 6 years.

How old are you? 25

What do you look like? 5"6, red hair, blue eyes.

What is your discipline? Harness

How high have you jumped? 3 foot would be the highest.

What horses do you own/ lease? I own 4 horses and 1 in foal.
Welsh b, Clydesdale (in foal), Arabian & T/bred.

How many times per week do you ride? Probably about once every 6 months, unless we are starting one under saddle.

What do you show in? Harness / Driven and breed led classes.

What are your goals in riding? None for riding, but very competitive in Driven harness classes.

Any other interests / hobbies? Dog Obedience.

What music do you like? Country and Australian rock.

Do any of your family members ride? Only my little sister but from time to time only.

What is your favorite breed? Arabians, but still love welsh and clydies.

Where do you live? Brisbane Australia


----------



## est1991

How long have you been rding? just over 3 1/2 years. 

How old are you? 17.

What do you look like? 5'4", red hair, blue eyes. 

What is your disipline? pretty much anything english style.

How high have you jumped? 3'.

What horses do you own/ lease? none.

How many times per week do you ride? 2.

What do you show in? never had a desire to show.

What are your goals in riding? to get a lot better and to have my own horse.

Any other interists / hobbies? vollyball and soccer.

What music do you like? almost everything and anything.

Do any of your family members ride? no. 

What is your favorite breed? ugh, i just forgot the name. but i seem to favor them even though i've never ridden one.

Where do you live? Azores. =[


----------



## brittx6x6

How long have you been rding? 6 years 9 months

How old are you? 15 1/2

What do you look like? 5' 2" (shorty) Hazel/blue eyes(they change) light brown hair

What is your disipline? equitation/jumpers/hunters/some dressage and eventing 

How high have you jumped? 4' 6" 

What horses do you own/ lease? Annie(Tb mare) and Dime(pinto mare)

How many times per week do you ride? 5-6 days 

What do you show in? equitation/hunters/jumpers/some dressage and eventing 

What are your goals in riding? Its cheesy but I want to compete in the olympics

Any other interists / hobbies? Not really except I am part of the Pine Richland's Famous All Girl Dancing Tuba Line ha ha ha

What music do you like? anything but classical,j azz, or hardrock

Do any of your family members ride? my mom used to

What is your favorite breed? IDK it depends on temperment/ability for me

Where do you live? Pennsylvania USA


----------



## Jennyrose

How long have you been rding? 5 years and a bit

How old are you? 15 

What do you look like? 5'5 brown hair blue eyes 

What is your disipline? happy hacking!!!  and general schooling (i like to do a bit of everything) 

How high have you jumped? havnt a clue not huge tho im not the best jumper 

What horses do you own/ lease? i lease two horses enca and charla. enca is charlas mother and i am currently working towards breaking charla in

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4 

What are your goals in riding? for the next couple of years i just hope to bring charla and enca on to the best they can be,

Any other interists / hobbies? nope just horses 

What music do you like? rock and indie

Do any of your family members ride? my mum is starting  yey 

What is your favorite breed? not sure all horses are beatifull in a way but arabs are pretty stunning 

Where do you live? North east of England


----------



## NorthernMama

Oh Wow. This *is* neat. Can I do a before I was a grown-up and after?
:wink: Never mind... Here goes:

How long have you been riding? About 5 years all total -- 2 recently

How old are you? OLD -- 42!

What do you look like? 5'9", slim, angular. Light brown shoulder length hair. 

What is your discipline? whatever mood hits me, but all just for fun in my backyard or at a friend's.

How high have you jumped? Long ago, I think 2.5 feet or so, but now, like Vidalco -- just the log on the trail!

What horses do you own/ lease? Own 8yrold OTStdbd mare Lisa and coming on Sunday is a 5yrold OTStdbd mare Jade!

How many times per week do you ride? No enough  I try for 3x, but kids and life get in the way.

What do you show in? Well, I *might* in a wet t-shirt, but otherwise I don't show at all :lol: 

What are your goals in riding? To have fun, de-stress and stay in control most of the time -- sometimes a full out gallop sure is a blast! I really enjoy taking on projects and getting a calm, healthy beast from something the vet told me I'd end up putting down. Wish I had more time for it.

Any other interests / hobbies? reading, shooting, kids, Glenfiddich

What music do you like? anything (depending on the day) except opera, country and "bad" rap. I love the looks I get every morning when I pull in to work and the tunes are hot and loud -- the service guys think we office people are boring... NOT

Do any of your family members ride? Well, *THEY* think so. MDH would like to get out a couple times a month with me and my 16yrold son wants to go all the time, but he won't listen to any instruction I give him. I'm gonna make him start bareback next week so he's gonna learn or fall!

What is your favorite breed? Better question -- what isn't? I don't like (OK, don't shoot me now...) Arabians, QH, Paints and ponies -- so now will anyone still talk to me??? I liked the QH years ago, but the breed has changed a lot.

Where do you live? Northern Ontario, Canada


----------



## FriesianSH

How long have you been rding? Most of my life

How old are you? 30

What do you look like? Female, 5'3" 

What is your disipline? Horsemanship

How high have you jumped? 4' years ago--don't jump anymore unless it's over a log on the trail  

What horses do you own? One

How many times per week do you ride? 3-5 

What do you show in? Cody and I are just getting into it. So far we've done a cowboy challenge (a glorified trail course)

What are your goals in riding? To be the best horseman I can be and take good care of my horse along the way

Any other interists / hobbies? Reading, writing, The Titanic and other interesting history, my iPod and BlackBerry, hiking, biking, photography...

What music do you like? Everything except rap. I especially like classical, pop/rock, country, and audiobooks 

Do any of your family members ride? No

What is your favorite breed? Friesian crosses. I'm also interested in the Cleveland Bay and Selle Francais 

Where do you live? Wisconsin


----------



## jody111

How long have you been rding? 10 years in total with a break in the middle

How old are you? 30 

What do you look like? 5'6 blonde hair green eyes 

What is your disipline? traihmm currently show hunter but like a bit of everything

How high have you jumped? I have jump 125 ish when I was a kid - usually jump aroun 90 these days

What horses do you own/ lease? own 1 tb cross clydey

How many times per week do you ride? usually 6

What do you show in? Dont show as such

What are your goals in riding? Be doing Show hunter to 1m - 1m 10 with Prada

Any other interists / hobbies? Reading, PCs

What music do you like? Anything all and mosr

Do any of your family members ride? Mother, father (Can but doesnt much now), aunty and cousin

What is your favorite breed? TB cross

Where do you live? New Zealand


----------



## NorthernMama

> What is your favorite breed? Better question -- what isn't? I don't like (OK, don't shoot me now...) Arabians, qh, Paints and ponies -- so now will anyone still talk to me??? I liked the qh years ago, but the breed has changed a lot.


Ok I feel really bad about how this sounds. It came out wrong. I just mean that those are NOT my favorites, and go figure but qh X Arab cross I like better than either alone. And paints, its just those blue eyes that creep me out.


----------



## Filly213

How long have you been riding? hmmm since i was 5/6

How old are you? 14

What do you look like? lol 170cm (lol im an aussie and we have all that centimeter/kilometer stuff!)

What is your disipline? well.... i ride western style but have an australian stock saddle

How high have you jumped? hmmm i accidentally jumped a log once!

What horses do you own/ lease? none at the minute, but am looking for a qh

How many times per week do you ride? haven't for a couple of months, my poor qh/arab cross was put down 

What do you show in? nothing at the moment, but campdrafting is a possibility.

What are your goals in riding? just to be the best i can be, but breeding horses is a definite dream.

Any other interists / hobbies? soccer, photography, horses

What music do you like? anything really.

Do any of your family members ride? lol sister, mum, dad, my grandma used to.

What is your favorite breed? Quarter Horse... but i like most breeds.

Where do you live? Victoria, Australia...


----------



## CaEcho

How long have you been rding? I grew up around horses, and have been riding my most of my entire life. I took about a 5/6 yr break having my two kids.

How old are you? 32

What do you look like? 5'3 long dark red hair green eyes 

What is your disipline? used to trail ride mostly, competed in some local all around, and dabbled in 3 day events. Now, I am not sure. I think I want to go back into atleast jumping. If I get a second horse I might try to get into team penning / sorting. 

How high have you jumped? 5' +

What horses do you own/ lease? 1 

How many times per week do you ride? none atm, she needs to be started 

What do you show in? N/A

What are your goals in riding? to stay on!

Any other interists / hobbies? my family, my dogs, tattoos. 

What music do you like? rock / metal / country. NO RAP

Do any of your family members ride? my mother did before she passed away 

What is your favorite breed? QH's and TB's

Where do you live? Bay Area, CA USA *near San Francisco


----------



## Theo

How long have you been riding? For about 3 years.

How old are you? 18

What do you look like? About 170 cm tall girl with bright green eyes and blond/brown hair

What is your disipline? I ride english in a western saddle :lol: 

How high have you jumped? about 1 feet or something like that  im not a great jumper...

What horses do you own/ lease? an arab mare, Bahidza, 8 years old

How many times per week do you ride? only once a week, or even less right now... I hate final exam!

What do you show in? nothing

What are your goals in riding? just to be in harmony with my beloved horse

Any other interists / hobbies? animals, nature, books, friends

What music do you like? country, soundtracks, and almost everything else too

Do any of your family members ride? my sister did a few years ago, but then she stopped, i dont know why... she's never told it to me

What is your favorite breed? arabs

Where do you live? Hungary


----------



## RosieRox

How long have you been rding? 15 years owned horses then 18 years without horses, now past 2 years

How old are you? 41 

What do you look like? 5'8 brown hair green eyes 

What is your discipline? Trail riding 

How high have you jumped? Don't jump, unless maybe an occasional obstacle on the trail LOL 

What horses do you own/ lease? We own 3, 4 with the occasional rescue

How many times per week do you ride? 2-3 

Any other interests / hobbies? nope just horses 

What music do you like? Country and rock 

Do any of your family members ride? Husband 

What is your favorite breed? I love all breeds 

Where do you live? Missouri, USA


----------



## WildFeathers

haha I never do these, i don't know why

How long have you been rding? since before I was five

How old are you? 16

What do you look like? 5'6, tan, freckly, long hair, skinny

What is your disipline? native american horsemanship, western, trail

How high have you jumped? 4', on the trail

What horses do you own/ lease? 10, all different breeds

How many times per week do you ride? mmmm, 6 is safe

What do you show in? don't show much, just some games etc.

What are your goals in riding? to perfect my riding and knowledge of horses, always learning more, and continue training.

Any other interists / hobbies? photography (www.wildfeathers.deviantart.com), art, nature

What music do you like? old stuff, rock and roll

Do any of your family members ride? my mom

What is your favorite breed? *Appaloosas*

Where do you live? the beach (east coast)


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

How long have you been riding? I rode when I was in my mommy's tummy!!! Independently for 16+ years

How old are you? 22

What do you look like? 5'6, blue eyes, medium build, shoulder length light brown hair

What is your discipline? Western Pleasure, Gaming (when I had a barrel horse), english flat (well i try), Trail riding 

How high have you jumped? Ive jumped 2 feet (probably didnt look pretty) 

What horses do you own/ lease?I own 2 buckskin AQHA Mares. Chloe is 14 years old and I lease her out to a 4-Her, and April is a 5yr old "project" of mine

How many times per week do you ride? I Try to ride 2-3 times a week but sometimes work doesnt allow it. Beofre work it seemed like 24/7

What do you show in? Open shows mostly (WSCA western saddle clubs association) but when April gets going I am thinking about going to a few QH shows and possibly IBHA (International buckskin horse association) I Currenty just show western events and some english. I would like to get a barrel horse again though.

What are your goals in riding? A few years ago I joined the AQHA riding program (get rewarded for riding) and I am at 1300 hours (wich I would have joined it sooner) I am after the montana silversmith 5000 hour belt buckle. Otherwise I would love to show at a world show... it may not be till im 80 but I just want to have a horse at that caliber (and the money) to get us there. 

Any other interests / hobbies? Hunting, fishing, basketball, football, Minnesota Twins!! (baseball team)

What music do you like? I like country and soft rock...but not too picky

Do any of your family members ride? My mom will once and awhile

What is your favorite breed? The great American Quarter Horse!!! I really like Minis too

Where do you live? Minnesota, USA


----------



## ImperiousImpression

How long have you been riding? around 3 years

How old are you? 14 1/2

What do you look like? 5'7 with blue eyes, brown hair.

What is your disipline? Dressage [some jumping]

How high have you jumped? umm probably only bout 2 feet
What horses do you own/ lease? Imperious [own]

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4

What do you show in? Dresage

What are your goals in riding? To do my best, and have fun.

Any other interists / hobbies? nope just horses

What music do you like? hip hop/ r&b / .....

Do any of your family members ride? nope.

What is your favorite breed? I don't really have a favorite, but I do enjoy Warmbloods.

Where do you live? Minnesota, USA


----------



## HorseLuva15

How long have you been rding? 3 years

How old are you? 15 

What do you look like? 5'9 brown hair brown eyes, tall and slim 

What is your disipline? jumping, dressage

How high have you jumped? only 2 ft 6 inched  

What horses do you own/ lease? Oscar - lease

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4 

What do you show in? my barns jumper days...

What are your goals in riding? to jump higher and compete!

Any other interists / hobbies? nope just horses 

What music do you like? country or pop
Do any of your family members ride? no 

What is your favorite breed? TB all the way!!
Where do you live? BEAUTIFUL British Columbia... :lol:


----------



## rezzi

How long have you been rding? almost 3 years.

How old are you? 13

What do you look like? 5'3 brownish colored hair, blue eyes, tall

What is your disipline? dressage

How high have you jumped? like 1 foot.

What horses do you own/ lease? I own Rezzi

How many times per week do you ride? 4-5

What do you show in? dressage and pleasure

What are your goals in riding? to be in 1st level by the end of next year.

Any other interists / hobbies? just horses. 

What music do you like? country

Do any of your family members ride? my mom kinda does

What is your favorite breed? i like TBs, friesians, hanoverians, and haffies

Where do you live? Massachusetts, usa


----------



## *ArabianPrincess*

How long have you been riding? 7 years

How old are you? 18

What do you look like? brown eyes, thin, 5'10

What is your disipline? English, Dressage, showing, SJ.

How high have you jumped? 1'20

What horses do you own/ lease? Benny, Grey Arabian x Andalusian 14.2-3hh 9 year old gelding.

Andrew, Liver Chestnut Quarter horse 14.1hh 20month old Colt.

How many times per week do you ride? 5-6 days

What do you show in? Showing, Dressage.

What are your goals in riding? Everything.

Any other interests / hobbies? Photography

What music do you like? top 40, some old, some new, country 

Do any of your family members ride? My mum =] We share a love for horses.

What is your favorite breed? Arabian, Quarter horse.

Where do you live? Australia.


----------



## mlkarel2010

How long have you been riding? 14 years

How old are you? 16

What do you look like? 5'6" brown hair, cowgirl, tomboy

What is your disipline? western

How high have you jumped? no idea....

What horses do you own/ lease? none

How many times per week do you ride? on average prolly 6

What do you show in? wp, western horsemanship, showmanship, halter, reining, western riding, trail horse, bareback pleasure, barrels, pole bending, keyhole, flag race

What are your goals in riding? train a horse so that we completely understand each other and build an amazing relationship

Any other interists / hobbies? making movies on the computer 

What music do you like? music that is fast, happy, and i can sing along w/

Do any of your family members ride? my cousin!

What is your favorite breed? morgan

Where do you live? Nebraska


----------



## Jenny LH

How long have you been rding? About 9 years 

How old are you? 19

What do you look like? 5'4 brown hair and eyes 

What is your disipline? Just hack but would love to do endurance

How high have you jumped? About 3 ft (but didn't like it so don't jump)

What horses do you own/ lease? One, a Arab x Dartmoor pony 

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4 

What do you show in? I don't really show

What are your goals in riding? To do endurance riding and compete in the golden horse shoe (100 miles) 

Any other interists / hobbies? swimming and walking 

What music do you like? anything, and not blues, jazz or classical 

Do any of your family members ride? None

What is your favorite breed? Arabs or Akhal-Teke, as i think they have great stamina and look so beautiful. 

Where do you live? Devon U.K


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

How long have you been rding? 25 years plus-started again after a long absense

How old are you? 53 

What do you look like? 5'5 skinny brown hair and eyes

What is your disipline? english pleasure 

How high have you jumped? never= think i am too old now??

What horses do you own/ lease? I lease a Percheron cross formerly leased a grade paint

How many times per week do you ride? 4-7 

What do you show in? hopefully first amatuer in Sept 

What are your goals in riding? to be the best i can be and learn daily and love it more each day

Any other interists / hobbies? dogs and gardening

What music do you like? Rock, oldies and some classical

Do any of your family members ride? everyone in my family rides 

What is your favorite breed? love them all for different reasons

Where do you live? Illinois but from west coast originally


----------



## sparky

*How long have you been riding?* 2.5 years

*How old are you?* 17

*What do you look like?* 5'7", blonde hair, blue eyes

*What is your disipline?* Whatever I feel like, but I love jumping

*How high have you jumped?* 2'11" apparently

*What horses do you own/ lease?* Clary: 17yro bay standie ex pacer gelding, Freckles: 7yro Bay Varnish Roan Spotted Blanket Appy gelding

*How many times per week do you ride?* once, but hopefully more now that I'll have some more time

*What do you show in?* nothing

*What are your goals in riding?* to compete in low level eventing, maybe freestyle dressage 

*Any other interists / hobbies?* i love writing poetry and dance

*What music do you like?* techno, rap and trance. Mostly anything I can dance to

*Do any of your family members ride?* my mum

*What is your favorite breed?* I love sec d welshies

*Where do you live?* Canberra, Australia


----------



## brightside

*How long have you been riding?* 8 years! 

*How old are you?* 20 

*What do you look like?* 5'6, brunette, blue/green eyes

*What is your disipline?* hunters, eventing

*How high have you jumped?* I'm now schooling 3'6 at my new barn. I love it!

*What horses do you own/ lease?* None at the moment.

*How many times per week do you ride?* 3

*What do you show in?* I dont show that often anymore. I used to do hunters

*What are your goals in riding?* as of right now I dont have any solid goals, just to perfect my ever developing skills at hunters & eq!

*Any other interests / hobbies?* Offroading, reading

*What music do you like?* a little bit of everything, mostly rock although my boyfriend is trying to get me to love country.

*Do any of your family members ride?* not now, my mom used to own a few quarter horses.

*What is your favorite breed?* Draft x Warmbloods. I know it's obviously not a certain breed, but i've always liked stocky sport horses 

*Where do you live?* Northern California.


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3

How long have you been rding? about 6 & a half years

How old are you? 14

What do you look like? 5'5.5,blonde hair,blue eyes,medium build.

What is your disipline? saddleseat

How high have you jumped? long story about a ride on the ky horse park XC course,but i think it was like 4'. i dont normally jump tho.

What horses do you own/ lease? i own: Breeze,Missy,Holly(well shes sold but is still on her mom), Shaggy, & Moon. But I dont like Shaggy or Moon so they just kinda hangout in a field.lol

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4 

What do you show in? 12-17 show pleasure & occasionally 12-17 trail pleasure 

What are your goals in riding? to beat a certain someone :wink: 

Any other interists / hobbies? well i used to play soccer & was really good, but i just dont have time anymore

What music do you like? country & rock

Do any of your family members ride? like my distant cousin

What is your favorite breed? rocky mountains!

Where do you live? Kentucky


----------



## claireauriga

How long have you been riding? Nearly four weeks: six half-hour lessons and a trail ride with an unsteerable horse.

How old are you? Nineteen

What do you look like? Five foot eight, brown hair, grey eyes, very long legs and lanky ...

What is your disipline? I haven't been going long enough to pick anything, but being in the UK I ride English-style, not western.

How high have you jumped? I haven't 

What horses do you own/ lease? None..

How many times per week do you ride? Twice.

What do you show in? I think I need to learn how to canter before I can do anything like that!

What are your goals in riding? First goal: to get a solid walk, trot and canter.

Any other interests/hobbies? I'm a former competitive debater (Wales Schools champion, 35th in the Oxford Union Schools Championship, was on Team Wales for the World Schools competition but pulled out) but I've stopped that now, I enjoy anything to do with maths or science, I love Doctor Who and Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter and Heroes and Numb3rs and NCIS, I'm an avid reader, and I'm a member of my university's latin and ballroom dance club - love the waltz, paso doble, cha cha and tango, hate the jive.

What music do you like? I'm pretty eclectic: as I rarely like a whole genre, perhaps my favourite bands will give a better idea of what I like. Alternative rock from bands like Muse, that wonderful poppish sort of rock you get from bands such as the Feeling, Scouting for Girls and the Hoosiers, random stuff like the Mars Volta or the Faint, a bit of classical stuff (especially cello concertos), and a touch of swing/jazz. I also adore soundtracks - particularly, at the moment, Howard Shore's score for LOTR and Murray Gold's work for Doctor Who, which is actually better without the accompanying episode  _All The Strange Strange Creatures ..._

Do any of your family members ride? Nope.

What is your favorite breed? I don't have a particular one, but I like tall horses (16hh+) without spindly legs. So warmbloods rather than thoroughbreds.

Where do you live? South Wales, UK, but I go to the University of Bath.


----------



## LuLu

*How long have you been riding?* 12 years, 11 months.

*How old are you?* Nearly 17

*What do you look like?* 5'6 blonde hair blue eyes

*What is your disipline?* English

*How high have you jumped?* About 2'9

*What horses do you own/ lease?* Own 1 mare

*How many times per week do you ride?* Nearly everyday

*What do you show in?* Showing, Dressage, possibly a bit of Showjumping soon.

*What are your goals in riding?* To improve my riding so I can be the best I possibly can! Also to enjoy my horse and have fun together!!
*Any other interests/hobbies?* I love listening to music, reading, looking after my menagerie of pets!!  

*What music do you like?* I like old rock e.g. Bon Jovi, Aerosmith, Def Leppard, I also like bands like The Feeling, Greenday, Scouting For Girls and some R'n'B

*Do any of your family members ride?* My mom and Auntie

*What is your favorite breed?* Don't have one!


----------



## HooverH

How long have you been rding? Under a year, not counting commercial trail rides.

How old are you? 25

What do you look like? 5'3", Skinny, Brown hair, hazel eyes. My friend Daniel calls me "wee."

What is your discipline? western and trails

How high have you jumped? don't jump

What horses do you own/ lease? Just one, Hoover Herbert, Standardbred/ Pony cross rescue, 14.1, about 950lbs..

How many times per week do you ride? 2-3

What do you show in? No showing

What are your goals in riding? Get the connectedness with Hoover my instructor has with his Drifter

Any other interests / hobbies? Art (painter/sculptor), History, Reading, some Writing, Video Games, Photography

What music do you like? Anything but Hip-hop and rap.

Do any of your family members ride? none

What is your favorite breed? I have a soft spot for Standies, since my baby is one.

Where do you live? Ohio, USA


----------



## Zanesgirl

*How long have you been riding?* 24 years

*How old are you?* 31

*What do you look like?* 5'10 blonde hair blue eyes

What is your disipline? mainly western

How high have you jumped? 5'8"

What horses do you own/ lease? none at the moment

How many times per week do you ride? 1-2

What do you show in? don't show

What are your goals in riding? to spend as much time enjoying things with a horse

Any other interists / hobbies? boxer dogs, my kids & stepkids

What music do you like? anything really but love the Bee Gee's (sad i know)

Do any of your family members ride? my kids are learning

What is your favorite breed? quarterhorses, appies, clydies

Where do you live? Victoria, Australia


----------



## Harlee rides horses

How long have you been riding? about 11 years.

How old are you? 14

What do you look like? 5'6 blond hair teal eyes freckles out the wazoo.

What is your disipline? western/english pleasure.

How high have you jumped? ...

What horses do you own/ lease? Lizzy Jet Olena, 3 year old, paint mare.

How many times per week do you ride? every day.

What do you show in? show clothes..

What are your goals in riding? state fair...apha world show..

Any other interests / hobbies?run track, play soccer.

What music do you like? anything.

Do any of your family members ride? no.

What is your favorite breed? quarters and paints.

Where do you live? Ohio.


----------



## DollyGirl

How long have you been rding? 5 years

How old are you? 15 

What do you look like? 5'11 blonde hair blue eyes 

What is your disipline? english, western(anything and everything lol)

How high have you jumped? 3' maybe a little higher

What horses do you own/ lease? 4 of my own and my mom has 1. lol

How many times per week do you ride? every day

What do you show in? little local shows

What are your goals in riding? Become a great trainer/breeder

Any other interists / hobbies? Diesel!! But only DODGE!! lol

What music do you like? Country!

Do any of your family members ride? my mom

What is your favorite breed? I don't have a favorite! But I don't like Albinos!

Where do you live? Nevada, usa


----------



## LeighXLove

How long have you been rding? 9 years =]

How old are you? 16 

What do you look like? 5'7 blonde/black hair blue eyes =]

What is your disipline? english pleasure 

How high have you jumped? 4'7 to 5'3 somewhere between there give or take ha

What horses do you own/ lease? none but soon =]]]

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4 

What do you show in? i don't show =[

What are your goals in riding? i wanna be a horse trainer/breeder =]

Any other interists / hobbies? photography

What music do you like? hardcore/metal 

Do any of your family members ride? nope =/

What is your favorite breed? if it's a horse i love it =] but i love! friesians

Where do you live? Dover DE


----------



## RebelsRose

How long have you been rding? 11 years

How old are you? 16

What do you look like? exactly 4'11 dirty blonde.brown hair hazel eyes

What is your disipline? Trail class, barrels, western pleasure and soon cutting...

How high have you jumped? 4'2 maybe a couple inches higher...

What horses do you own/ lease? 9yr. Mustang Gelding 'Thunder' && 18yr. QH gelding 'George'

How many times per week do you ride? 6 days a week every week... 

What do you show in? Nothing this year

What are your goals in riding? To get my Mustang trained for reining or cutting....

Any other interists / hobbies? I Ride dirtbikes and race 4-wheelers, I also write poetry...

What music do you like? Country, old, new, dirt old it doesnt matter any country...

Do any of your family members ride? my dad every once in a while

What is your favorite breed? Fresians! I will own one one day or at least get a chance to touch one at least! I'll prolly faint!

Where do you live? Florida


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia

How long have you been rding? 4 years-ish

How old are you? 17

What do you look like? 5' with black hair, brown eyes, and glasses - Asian 

What is your disipline? english and western

How high have you jumped? 1.5' feet at the highest

What horses do you own/ lease? one Arab and an American warmblood

How many times per week do you ride? when I can :lol: 

What do you show in? Hunter/jumper shows, but only flat classes right now.

What are your goals in riding? To jump in hunter/jumper shows

Any other interists / hobbies? Reading, creative writing

What music do you like? Movie soundtracks

Do any of your family members ride? not really

What is your favorite breed? Arabs and Morgans

Where do you live? California, USA


----------



## HelenBoBellen

How long have you been rding? 9 and a bit years

How old are you? 17

What do you look like? 5'4, dark hair, strange coloured eyes. 

What is your disipline? don't really have one. mainly trail stuff, I used to ride dressage.

How high have you jumped? It's been a while since i jumped anything other than a log out on the trails!

What horses do you own/ lease? one, a 18 yo bay stockhorse gelding called ted. And I regularly ride and work with a younger palomino quarab mare called trigger.

How many times per week do you ride? 2 - 3, depending on school, the weather, work...

What do you show in? I don't. I'd love to do trail classes.

What are your goals in riding? To keep working with the horses, keep improving trigger so that she's more trusting and calm around people and things she doesn't know. 

Any other interists / hobbies? Not really. I play 2 instruments. And I like my friends. But mainly horses =) 

What music do you like? Whatever. not rap. But other than that, I'm not hugely fussy.

Do any of your family members ride? No. Just me =)

What is your favorite breed? Australian stock horses.

Where do you live? North Brisbane, Australia


----------



## G and K's Mom

*How long have you been riding?* Too long to remember

*How old are you?* 50'ish

*What do you look like?* 5'7" a little heavier than I would like, green eye's, shorter brunette hair

*What is your discipline?* English, western pleasure 

*How high have you jumped?* About 2'9 

*What horses do you own/ lease?* Own 1 mare, 2 geldings 

*How many times per week do you ride?* 2-3 times per week

*What do you show in?* Did HJ years ago, now just ride for pleasure. 

*What are your goals in riding? * To continually learn from these beautiful creatures. To be able to ride well into my "golden" years.

*Any other interests/hobbies?* Reading, gardening, travel 

*What music do you like?* I like old rock e.g. Bon Jovi, Aerosmith, ACDC, country and classical

*Do any of your family members ride?* Hubby

*What is your favorite breed?* QH 
_____


----------



## DreamingOfHorses

*How long have you been riding?* Dunno, but I just started English

*How old are you?* 14

*What do you look like? * I have light brownish hair, blue eyes, and I look like a girl

*What is your disipline?* English

*How high have you jumped? * Haven't jusped yet

*What horses do you own/ lease?* two lazy geldings.. I think they both have some qh in them..

*How many times per week do you ride?* depends if I'n in camp or not

*What do you show in? * nothing yet

*What are your goals in riding? * to get better and be able to jump some day

*Any other interists / hobbies? * not really

*What music do you like? * rock, I guess

*Do any of your family members ride? * no

*What is your favorite breed?* qh, maybe?

*Where do you live? * somewhere in america


----------



## GallopAway

*How long have you been rding? * About 9 years now.

*How old are you? * 17. Almost 18. Woot! =]

*What do you look like? * Short, long brown hair.

*What is your disipline? * I just trail ride.

*How high have you jumped? * About 2 1/2 feet. haha, yeah, not that high.

*What horses do you own/ lease? * [Own] An Appy/Arab and a registered Half Arab.

*How many times per week do you ride? * 4-5.

*What do you show in? * Nothing.

*What are your goals in riding? * Just keep learing and improving. and own an amazing park Arab someday. lol. =p

*Any other interists / hobbies? * Friends, shopping, stuff like that. lol.

*What music do you like? * Rap, country, metal, rock. A little of everything.

*Do any of your family members ride? * Mmhm. Mom taught me all I know. =]

*What is your favorite breed? * Arabs and Half Arabs.

*Where do you live? * The sticks. haha. =p


----------



## GeminiJumper

*How long have you been riding? * 5 years

*How old are you? * 18 years old

*What do you look like? * I'm 5'4", dk brown hair and blue/green eyes

*What is your discipline? * English, but I ride western for fun

*How high have you jumped? * almost 3'

*What horses do you own/ lease? * None

*How many times per week do you ride?* 3-5 days a week

*What do you show in?* Nothing right now

*What are your goals in riding? * To be a better rider for horses and to make it big in the show jumping arena.

*Any other interests/hobbies? * Soccer and drawing/painting

*What music do you like? * Country and pop and anything

*Do any of your family members ride? * Nope

*What is your favorite breed? * American Saddlebred

*Where do you live? * Illinois


----------



## horsejumper123

How long have you been rding? diffucult to answer lol srry..

How old are you? 16

What do you look like? 5'2 dark brown hair, light blue eyes.

What is your disipline? western pleasure, and im going to teach my mare to jump, so also jumping.

How high have you jumped? none yet lol

What horses do you own/ lease? APPALOOSA!!! 

How many times per week do you ride? again diffucult to answer, but in about 20 days, i will be baiscly riding every day of my life lol.

What do you show in? i dont show

What are your goals in riding? to learn how to jump, and to have my mare have a foal.

Any other interists / hobbies? photography, wildlife, horses, books, reading, friends, cheerleading, golf, and lots of school activities.

What music do you like? COUNTRY!

Do any of your family members ride? nope just me all alone, but its nice, and sense were getting about 6 more hroses soon, it will be realy fun to ride them all!

What is your favorite breed? APPALOOSAS and paints/pintos.

Where do you live? Mostly Minnisota USA


----------



## Winter Filly

*How long have you been rding?* 10 years

*How old are you?* 16

*What do you look like?* 5'8, blonde hair, blue eyes 

*What is your disipline?* Mainly jumpers and some eq 

*How high have you jumped?* 4'6

*What horses do you own/ lease?* Cilantro, 9y/o 17.2hh Holstiener gelding

*How many times per week do you ride?* 4-6 

*What do you show in?* Level 3 & 4 jumpers

*What are your goals in riding?* Eventually compete in a grand prix

*Any other interists / hobbies?* Nope, my life evolves around my horse 

*What music do you like?* Metal/hard rock

*Do any of your family members ride?* Nope, just me 

*What is your favorite breed?* Holstiener

*Where do you live?* Arizona


----------



## VAHorseGurl

How long have you been rding? **since age 14, with a 20yr break  

How old are you? **37 

What do you look like? **5'9", long blonde hair, big blue eyes, glasses

What is your disipline? **Western pleasure currently

How high have you jumped? **3.5 possibly 4, unsure as I was a teenager back then.

What horses do you own/ lease? **Pete, 9yr old grade Quarter/paint gelding

How many times per week do you ride? **5 to 6 days a week, w/1 day off for house cleaning 

What do you show in? **don't show, yet 

What are your goals in riding? **gain more confidence, show in a Halter Class and possibly a Western Pleasure class 

Any other interists / hobbies? **Pit Bull Rescue, English Mastiff Rescue, K9 Rescue Transport, Travel, and Friends and Family

What music do you like? **Country(Old and New), Rock, 80's & 90's 

Do any of your family members ride? **husband is learning to ride Pete, my Mom grew up riding but does not ride much any longer, and my sister grew taking lessons with me, but does not ride anymore. 

What is your favorite breed? **don't have a favorite per say 

Where do you live? **Marshall, Virginia, USA


----------



## americancowgurl31391

How long have you been riding? about 6 1/2 years

How old are you? 17

What do you look like? 5'3 dirty blond hair and blue eyes

What is your disipline? western, trail, gymkhana

How high have you jumped? 2' just messing around on the trail

What horses do you own/ lease? I own an AQH gelding named Dude. Hes 11 now.

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4

What do you show in? just fun shows...gymkhana

What are your goals in riding? to compete in barrel racing and be a very confident person...not only in riding.

Any other interists / hobbies? just horses and being outdoors

What music do you like? rap and some country

Do any of your family members ride? my aunts

What is your favorite breed? Quarter Horses and Paints

Where do you live? California, usa (Sunny San Diego)


----------



## Salty_alydaR

How long have you been rding? 6 or 7 years

How old are you? confidentiality is key :wink: 

What do you look like? 5'1" long brown hair, golden brown eyes

What is your disipline? hunter jumper

How high have you jumped? 3'

What horses do you own/ lease? tb

How many times per week do you ride? i'm on break

What do you show in? i dont show, i train

What are your goals in riding? to see Charmer jump in the Grand Prix  

Any other interists / hobbies? flag football on the beach

What music do you like? all music

Do any of your family members ride? my sis and mom

What is your favorite breed? too many to count

Where do you live? we got more bounce in california


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch

How long have you been riding? 6 years

How old are you? 19 almost 20 

What do you look like? dark brown hair, blue eye,tomboy also a Cowgirl. I am a Country Girl 

What is your disipline? barrel racing and also interesting in cutting cow 

How high have you jumped? none 

What horses do you own/ lease? own Luke qh,Babe Paint,Katie breeding stock,Daisy breeding stock paint.

How many times per week do you ride? any days like maybe 3 days or 4 days

What do you show in? not yet found me a horse trailer and getting it fix to compete in barrel racing.

What are your goals in riding? to compete in barrel racing and trail ride and cutting cow 

Any other interists / hobbies? swimming, movies, computer,horses

What music do you like? Country Music

Do any of your family members ride? My cousin wesley on my dad side and my cousin Justin on my mom side

What is your favorite breed?QH, Paint, Appaloosa, Arabain,Mustang,

Where do you live? Alabama


----------



## **Pleasure**

How long have you been rding? about 5 years now

How old are you? 18

What do you look like? I´m 1,73meters, have brown long hair an blue eyes, unfortunally not very thin but it´s still ok I think

What is your disipline? Westernriding: WesternTrail and WesternPleasure

How high have you jumped? I think about 1,20m was me highest jump but I´m not really sure.. it was bareback with a good trained englishhorse  

What horses do you own/ lease? I´ve got an 8-year old haflinger gelding

How many times per week do you ride?Almost everyday  

What do you show in? I made some Shows of bridleless riding and regullary westernshows

What are your goals in riding? having a good connection to my horse so he´ll stand my best friend for ever. To win a compatiion is not that important to me

Any other interists / hobbies? reading and my own horseforum^^

What music do you like? I prefer rock music like Bullet for my Valentine, **** Seagulls, Green Day, Lostprophets and so on

Do any of your family members ride? my sister rides since 1996 I think

What is your favorite breed? Haflingers and Paint Horses ^^

Where do you live? Ostfriesland, Germany =))


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

How long have you been rding? about 6 or 7 years :S i dunno..

How old are you? 16 

What do you look like? 158cm,, blonde hair,, green eyes..

What is your disipline? eventing,, dressage and showing 

How high have you jumped? pony club grade 3 max. height.. not sure what height that is though LOL!

What horses do you own/ lease? own 2.. 

How many times per week do you ride? as much as i can.. 4 at the most (gymnastics at other days) 

What do you show in? flat mostly (rider class,, height class,, show hunter..) but also jumping.. 

What are your goals in riding? to get to go overseas to work at an eventing barn  half way there.. also to become famous 4 1 thing or another lol 

Any other interists / hobbies? gymnastics,, dancing

What music do you like? anything i can dance to lol 

Do any of your family members ride? nope but they would like to..

What is your favorite breed? Miniature pony,, thoroughbred,, Australian Pony, Welsh sec. A and B.. some C's.. show ponies lol 

Where do you live? East gippsland,, victoria,, australia..


----------



## 3neighs

How long have you been riding? *I was born on a horse
*
How old are you? *35*

What do you look like? *see avatar*

What is your disipline? *driving/trail riding
*
How high have you jumped? *don't jump (not on purpose anyway)*

What horses do you own? *see avatar*

How many times per week do you ride? *between 2 and 4*

What do you show in? *nothing now, used to barrel race*

What are your goals in riding? *to ride bridleless*

Any other interists / hobbies? *my kids, drawing/painting, my animals
*
What music do you like? *country*

Do any of your family members ride? *husband, no; kids, sometimes*

What is your favorite breed? *arabs and appaloosas (someday I'd like to have a friesian)*

Where do you live? *Michigan*


----------



## Moxie

How long have you been riding? Just a couple of months.

How old are you? 28

What do you look like? 5'1, black hair, green eyes.

What is your discipline? Just trying to stay on and steer the horse.

How high have you jumped? Does jumping from the horses back to the ground count?

What horses do you own/ lease? None at this time.

How many times per week do you ride? 1/wk

What do you show in? nothing, still too new.

What are your goals in riding? To one day have my own horse in my own back yard.

Any other interests / hobbies? Scrap booking, painting, drawing, shooting, outdoorsy stuff.

What music do you like? A little of everything

Do any of your family members ride? No, my 3 yr old would love too, but he's a little young yet.

What is your favorite breed? I'm more fond of drafts.

Where do you live? Minnesota, USA


----------



## Daico

How long have you been riding? 15 years (since I was 7 years old)

How old are you? 22 

What do you look like? Long dark hair, greyish eyes, 1m66 tall 

What is your disipline? Trail riding, natural horsemanship 

How high have you jumped? 1m 

What horses do you own? An Irish Cob, Daico and a Warmblood, Eldorado 

How many times per week do you ride? depends on the weather and my work 

What do you show in? nothing 

What are your goals in riding? To have complete trust in my horse and the other way around.

Any other interists / hobbies? Drawing, Japan, Music

What music do you like? Metal

Do any of your family members ride? My mother and sister 

What is your favorite breed? Irish Cob, Shire, Quarter Horse

Where do you live? Belgium


----------



## Gaited07

How long have you been riding? Since the start of my time 

How old are you? Half way mark

What do you look like? Long dark hair, brn eyes










What is your disipline? Trail riding 

How high have you jumped? 2 - 4"

What horses do you own? A Spotted Saddle Horse gelding and a QH mare 

How many times per week do you ride? depends on the weather and my work but mostly 2 x a week

What do you show in? nothing now but used to show in Saddleseat and hunt seat.

What are your goals in riding? To have complete trust in my horse and the other way around. And staying in the saddle! LOL

Any other interists / hobbies? Family outings, collecting breyers,

What music do you like? Classic Rock n roll, jazz, classical, country, folk, easy listening, not into the rap stuff.

Do any of your family members ride? My mother was my sole supporter and mentor in horses. I passed this onto my daughter who is just like me and my poor husband took the plunge just for me now I can't get him off his horse. 

What is your favorite breed? American Saddlebreds, SSH, TWH(no pads or soring), Arabians, Morgans, sporty type (appendix) QH, Shires, Clysdales, ah pretty much ALL!

Where do you live? Las Vegas, NV


----------



## Stepher

Oooo.. I love these things!

How long have you been riding? 10 years

How old are you? 21

What do you look like? shoulder length brown hair, blue-grey eyes, short 

What is your disipline? mainly hunters/jumpers and dressage (it is the foundation for everything!) 

How high have you jumped? 3'9" 

What horses do you own? sadly, none  

How many times per week do you ride? right now, 0. But I go to see a horse for part board this weekend  

What do you show in? again, right now. nothing. soon hunters and jumpers

What are your goals in riding? to buy my own horse! and then to do jumpers, and just have a good ol' time! 

Any other interists / hobbies? Drawing, music, movies. 

What music do you like? country and rock

Do any of your family members ride? my little cousin 

What is your favorite breed? oh geez... paints, fresians, andalusians, qh, thoroughbreds, warmbloods. im not hard to please 

Where do you live? The Great White North (Canada)


----------



## mlle_beau

How long have you been rding? 1 year and two months 

How old are you? 18 

What do you look like? 5'7" brown hair blue eyes 

What is your disipline? english

How high have you jumped? Probably 18" or so, I've only jumped once so I don't know for sure how high the jump was

What horses do you own/ lease? none  

How many times per week do you ride? 2 

What do you show in? nothing yet 

What are your goals in riding? to compete in dressage and maybe combined training 

Any other interists / hobbies? writing, acting, singing, reading 

What music do you like? most types of rock 

Do any of your family members ride? my cousin rides a little bit

What is your favorite breed? Friesians 

Where do you live? Colorado, USA


----------



## We Control The Chaos

How long have you been riding? my wholeee life. Started showing when I was seven.

How old are you? 15 in a month and 13 days. (man im a youngin on this forum :lol: )

What do you look like? 5'7, blondeish brown hair, blue eyes, musular :wink: 

What is your disipline? Hunter Jumper, EQ

How high have you jumped? 3' constantally, 4' on good days  

What horses do you own/ lease? One, Doc. See siggy.

How many times per week do you ride? I have a lesson once a week but I ride probably 3 or 4 times a week during school and everyday in summer and on breaks

What do you show in? i havent shown lately but i started in lead line and worked my up in all the classes to long sturrip. I want to do alot of EQ and hunter classes  

What are your goals in riding? to be the best rider I can be, and to be on the hunter circut

Any other interists / hobbies? Orchestra, and horses :roll: 

What music do you like? all types except rap and RnB and metal and scremo and electronica  

Do any of your family members ride? nope. but alot of my distant family does 

What is your favorite breed? QH, and draft breeds

Where do you live? Northern Georgia, USA


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl

How long have you been rding? For 20 + yrs

How old are you? 26

What do you look like? 5'4 brown hair hazel eyes

What is your disipline? I love it all..... Mostly bareback. I don't do the "showing" thing much anymore.

How high have you jumped? Geez I don't remember what it was when I stopped jumping... 

What horses do you own/ lease? Own.... x 2

How many times per week do you ride? Not much now that its smokin hot out!

What do you show in? If I'm not doing a fun type show I don't show anymore...  

What are your goals in riding? To enjoy my life as a horseback rider.

Any other interists / hobbies? Sure EMS/Fire Fighting, sports for fun (too old for serious stuff anymore) I like to have fun!

What music do you like? Big fan of the country... but I listen to it all really. 

Do any of your family members ride? Nope

What is your favorite breed? I always loved my TB's, but I have had several other breds that have treated me well.

Where do you live? Delaware, usa 




YOUR TURN!!!


----------



## Spyder

How long have you been rding? 35 years 

How old are you? Very old 

What do you look like? 5'9' Various hair colors blue eyes 

What is your disipline? Dressage 

How high have you jumped? 5' on a dare 

What horses do you own/ lease? Spyder... 

How many times per week do you ride? Whenever I can 

What do you show in? No longer showing but did do dressage 

What are your goals in riding? I have attained everything I ever wanted to do 

Any other interists / hobbies? Swimming 

What music do you like? Semi classical 

Do any of your family members ride? No 

What is your favorite breed? Hannovarian 

Where do you live? Canada


----------



## Rio's Kabam

How long have you been rding? 9 years.

How old are you? 16

What do you look like? 5'4". Green eyes, curly hair.

What is your disipline? English; hunters.

How high have you jumped? 3'3".

What horses do you own/ lease? Used to own a 6 year old WB/TB gelding.

How many times per week do you ride? None anymore.

What do you show in? Nothing anymore.

What are your goals in riding? Dunno

Any other interists / hobbies? Yeah, but there's too much to describe.

What music do you like? Rock, hip-hop, pop, J-Rock.

Do any of your family members ride? Nope

What is your favorite breed? Thoroughbred, Appaloosa, Norwegian Fjord.

Where do you live? Alberta, Canada.


----------



## my2geldings

Oh man I'm going to have fun with that one

How long have you been rding? 13 years
How old are you? way to old 

What do you look like? 5'5, smaller build, long brown hair, 2 eyes

What is your disipline? Hunters/Jumpers, dressage

How high have you jumped? 3'6

What horses do you own/ lease? I own 2 horses

How many times per week do you ride? none at the moment, I have a broken hip.

What do you show in? I show in Hunter/Jumpers and Dressage

What are your goals in riding? Have fun!

Any other interists / hobbies? Reading, I like my crafts.

What music do you like? light rock, R&B, soundtracks

Do any of your family members ride? none

What is your favorite breed? I have a few...Canadians, I like my crosses as well.

Where do you live? Alberta, Canada


----------



## Pinto Pony

How long have you been riding? 25 years

How old are you? 25 years

What do you look like? Caucasian, blondey/brown hair and rather tanned at the moment 

What is your discipline? Jumpers, dressage and sporting

How high have you jumped? 1.05m on my 14.1hh pony  

What horses do you own/ lease? 2, my mum has 2 more, they kinda count as mine too.

How many times per week do you ride? aprrox. 8-10 times a week

What do you show in? Jumpers up to 90cm, prelim and novice pony dressage, sporting

What are your goals in riding? To have as much fun on my little pinto ponies as possible!

Any other interests / hobbies? Motorbikes, photography, guinea pigs, walking

What music do you like? Most everything except rap/R&B

Do any of your family members ride? My husband, mother and sister

What is your favorite breed? Pinto Warmbloods, if they are a breed??

Where do you live? Castlereagh, NSW, Australia  just waiting for my VISA and soon I will be in Rhode Island USA


----------



## KiwiRyder

How long have you been rding? Since I was 5

How old are you? 24

What do you look like? 5'1" blue eyes & varied hair colours

What is your disipline? jumpers mainly

How high have you jumped? 4" ish don't measure in ft here so about 1.30m

What horses do you own/ lease? Mel 6 yr old ottb

How many times per week do you ride? 5-6

What do you show in? Nothing at the mo, just getting him fit & schooled

What are your goals in riding? Grand Prix Show jumper watch out for us hehe

Any other interists / hobbies? Dirt biking, partying that's about it

What music do you like? All sorts I am weird 

Do any of your family members ride? None of my family but many extended family some jockeys etc

What is your favorite breed? Don't really have a fav goes on the horses temp, conformation & ablity


Where do you live? North Island, NZ


----------



## iridehorses

How old are you? The oldest one here I'd bet (let's leave it at that!)

What do you look like? 5'10" black hair, hazel eyes, ~195lb.

How long have you been riding? Pretty much my whole life but I've only owned for the past 30 years.

What is your disipline? Trail, penning, sorting - Western

How high have you jumped? 4' regularly when I rode English many years ago.

What horses do you own/ lease? Down to 2 registered QH

How many times per week do you ride? I average 5

What do you show in? Just some local sorting comps now.

What are your goals in riding? Staying on

Any other interists / hobbies? Motorcycles, fishing, and R/C planes

What music do you like? 50's, 60's, 70's - oldies. Current Country

Do any of your family members ride? None - my family never took to it.

What is your favorite breed? Quarter Horses.

Where do you live? Born in NY, lived outside Philly for 20 years, now in SC


----------



## GypsyNymph

How long have you been riding? 2 years 

How old are you? 18

What do you look like? 5'2, green eyes sometimes hazel green, hair is currently brown

What is your disipline? basic english and western for now

How high have you jumped? 1 ft

What horses do you own/ lease? none

How many times per week do you ride? once

What do you show in? nothing yet

What are your goals in riding? to learn eventing, timed events, hunter, and reining. 

Any other interists / hobbies? music, reading, writing 

What music do you like? almost all types of rock and country

Do any of your family members ride? no

What is your favorite breed? gypsy vanners and quarter horses

Where do you live? Wisconsin, USA


----------



## sandy2u1

How long have you been rding? ummm ive rode a few times now :lol: 

How old are you? 31

What do you look like? 5' 3, long brown hair with blonde highlights, bluish eyes, a bit on the chubby side

What is your disipline? im undisiplined lol 

How high have you jumped? well there was that log on the trail that one time....about 8 inches  

What horses do you own/ lease? I own Major...my sweetie pie walking horse 

How many times per week do you ride? eh im just learning

What do you show in? Nothing....and I dont mean in the nude

What are your goals in riding? to be able to ride well enough that my horse doesnt laugh at me

Any other interists / hobbies? im all broke out in horse fever right now :shock: but I used to have others before I got Major, I just cant remember what they were right now...its the fever 

What music do you like? anything but classical and bluegrass

Do any of your family members ride? not yet..but im hoping to teach the kiddos

What is your favorite breed? Walking horse of course! My Major is the most beautifulest sweetest cutiest horse ever!

Where do you live? North Carolina


----------



## Supermane

How long have you been riding? About 9 years

How old are you? 17

What do you look like? I'm 5' with brown hair and brown eyes (and I'm half Japanese)

What is your disipline? hunters/jumper and eq

How high have you jumped? 3'6"

What horses do you own/ lease? I have two thoroughbreds, Herbie (dark bay gelding) and Nani (liver chestnut mare)

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4 on each horse

What do you show in? Pre-Children's Hunter until we can get Herbie better at shows, then I'll move on to Children's Hunter. I don't show my mare

What are your goals in riding? I'm not really a goal oriented person...

Any other interests / hobbies? I dance, Jazz and Ballet, and I love to run really early in the morning.

What music do you like? I like anything I can rave too (lol) and songs that I can sing obnoxiously loud to. Right now my guilty pleasure music is the Jonas Brothers, I've been rocking out to them while driving (kind of pathetic)

Do any of your family members ride? my mom does, Nani is technically hers, but I exercise her and I use to show her.

What is your favorite breed? I'm a warmblood person, pretty and totally relaxed.

Where do you live? I live in Washington, DC and my horses are kept in Maryland


----------



## wordstoasong

How long have you been rding? Since 2000

How old are you? 19 

What do you look like? 5.6? No idea there, but I have glasses and reddish hair. Dyed. =]

What is your disipline? Learning dressage and some hunters 

How high have you jumped? hmm no idea.

What horses do you own/ lease? Use to lease a horse named Misty, had Muray on trial, searching for my future horse.

How many times per week do you ride? lessons on saturdays, and pretty much everyday.

What do you show in? only did one show, dressage.

What are your goals in riding? right now, to get my sitting trot perfect and my canter seat back again.

Any other interists / hobbies? art 

What music do you like? right now, Jrock, japanese rock. =]

Do any of your family members ride? dad and sister.

What is your favorite breed? No idea, but I like TBs right now, haha

Where do you live? NW ontario, Canada


----------



## Gangsta

How long have you been rding? 21 years

How old are you? 26

What do you look like? 5'4 blonde hair blue eyes 

What is your disipline? hunter/jumper/fox hunting

How high have you jumped? 4'9

What horses do you own/ lease? Gangsta, Jasmine, Wrangler (TBs), Scarlet (Paint), Bri (Appendix), Booger (Welsh) and Simba (WelshxArab) 

How many times per week do you ride? varies 

What do you show in? depends on the horse. anything from pleasure/wt on up 

What are your goals in riding? to have fun

Any other interists / hobbies? perfecting the art of being lazy. 

What music do you like? pretty much anything

Do any of your family members ride? erm. i got my mom and bro on a horse a couple times...and my cousins gf's dad has a training barn...if that counts lol

What is your favorite breed? THOROUGHBRED!!!!!!!!!!!

Where do you live? VA, usa


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

How long have you been rding? 11 ish? I think?

How old are you? Old enough.

What do you look like? 5'3, Brunette (right now at least), Blue eyes. 

What is your disipline? Dressage. Although I do occasionally show in most other english disciplines.

How high have you jumped? Good question  

What horses do you own/ lease? I have a 5 year old Swedish Warmblood gelding.

How many times per week do you ride? 5-6 for one horse.

What do you show in? Whatever my horse is ready for. Our next show we're doing first level dressage and very novice hunter. 

What are your goals in riding? To get my horse to his peak performance level in dressage whether that be PSG or GP and get all the scores required for me to attain my judging status' along the way.

Any other interists / hobbies? I am a university student and I'm studying Engineering. 

What music do you like? *pandora'sboxopens* Well we could sit here for half an hour and listen to me discuss music with myself or we could simply say that every genre has a founding genre, a quintessential band/songwriter and it's own distinctive sound. Lets remember that all music came from gregorian chant. I like all genres of music, but I am very picky about quality of the genre being exibited by the musicians and don't stand to listen to bad music, ever.
My favorite genre is probably late 1980's east coast post-hardcore, if we're looking for specifics.

Do any of your family members ride? The mother creature.

What is your favorite breed? Hanoverians. Hands down.

Where do you live? Alberta, Canada! Holla to my homies!


----------



## suenosderosas

How long have you been rding? 14 years

How old are you? 17

What do you look like? An alien.

What is your disipline? Hunter pleasure, saddle seat, and halter I guess. 

How high have you jumped? 3 feet-ish. I don't jump much.

What horses do you own/ lease? Five ayrabs & half-ayrabs.

How many times per week do you ride? Zero right now, I'm broken. 

What do you show in? Hunter pleasure, country english pleasure, & halter.

What are your goals in riding? Do well at nationals.

Any other interests / hobbies? Not really. 

What music do you like? Lots.

Do any of your family members ride? Dad and sister.

What is your favorite breed? Arabs.

Where do you live? Pennsylvania.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

How long have you been riding? about 13 years

How old are you? 17

What do you look like? 5'10" dark brunette, green eyes

What is your disipline? mostly english/jumping but i ride western and ride bareback quite a lot

How high have you jumped? 3'1", 4' for fun

What horses do you own/ lease? Athena, 11y/o chestnut AW mare; Playboy, 8 y/o bay qh gelding

How many times per week do you ride? 4-5

What do you show in? i did 4-h, but now i want to get better at jumping and go to some shows

What are your goals in riding? i always wanted to be a gold medalist in the Olympics lol

Any other interists / hobbies? um not really lol

What music do you like? heavy metal

Do any of your family members ride? my aunt and cousin

What is your favorite breed? i have a soft spot for arabs

Where do you live? indiana, usa


----------



## RusticWildFire

How long have you been riding? About 10 years

How old are you? 20

What do you look like? About 5'4", Darker Strawberry blonde hair, blue eyes

What is your disipline? Western, just trail ride

How high have you jumped? I dunno. Just for fun in 4-H. Not so sure how high it was

What horses do you own/ lease? 28 yo Quarter Horse gelding Scooter and 8 yo Paint gelding Hunter

How many times per week do you ride? Hardly ever  Finally went this past weekend with my boyfriend  It was SOO nice

What do you show in? I did shows locally (mostly just fairs) when I was in 4H

What are your goals in riding? Just relax and have fun

Any other interists / hobbies? Family, Friends, Hockey, School, Medicine

What music do you like? Country, rock, pretty much anything but blues, jazz boring stuff like that.

Do any of your family members ride? My dad went with me sometimes when I was at home. 

What is your favorite breed? Quarter Horses and Paints

Where do you live? Michigan, USA


----------



## jerseypacer

How long have you been rding? 42 years

How old are you? 52

What do you look like? auburn hair, brown eyes, 4'11" 100 lbs 

What is your disipline? english pleasure, dressage 

How high have you jumped? I dont jump 

What horses do you own/ lease? 2 off the track Standardbreds 

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4 

What do you show in? Standardbred shows--2 gait green, In hand

What are your goals in riding? to have fun and stay safe

Any other interists / hobbies? horses and dogs

What music do you like? Jackson Browne, Ryan Crabrera, 60's & 70's stuff

Do any of your family members ride? no

What is your favorite breed? I like them all

Where do you live? NJ


----------



## Dvine

How long have you been riding? hmmm on and off since 2000

How old are you? 20

What do you look like? 5'3 brown hair brown eyes

What is your discipline? western, western pleasure

How high have you jumped? 0'0" lol

What horses do you own/ lease? In process of buying one

How many times per week do you ride? (after I get Sweet Pea) 2 - 3 times a week

What do you show in? as of right now I'm not showing have a lot to work on before I worry about all that

What are your goals in riding? Just work on Sweet Pea slowing her down lol

Any other interests / hobbies? graphic design & animals in general =]

What music do you like? anything I'm open minded about music

Do any of your family members ride? not that i know of

What is your favorite breed? Appies, paints, QHs

Where do you live? North West Pennsylvania


----------



## Kentucky

How long have you been riding? on and off since I was a kid (not enough time in the saddle to be as good as I should be)

How old are you? 26 until Sunday

What do you look like? 5'!!" 250 lbs stocky brown hair hazel eye

What is your discipline? western, trail riding for now. 

How High have you jumped? 0'0" not counting crow hops My former horse like to tick me off.

What horses do you own/lease/ none, but if a great deal comes around that may change

How many times per week do you ride? none, I ride every now and then

Any other interests/ hobbies? Hunting, reading, and firearms,

What music do you like? Western, Country, Bluegrass, (yes there is a differnce) Southern Rock, and most pre 1980's pop/rock

Do any of your family members ride? note that I know of

What is your favorite breed? QH, ASH, RMH, and most stock horse breeds

Where do you live? Western Kentucky


----------



## buckaroo2010

How long have you been riding? almost 13 years

How old are you? 16 almost 17

What do you look like? 5'3 about 130 pounds 

What is your discipline? Western (barrel race)

How High have you jumped? 3 feet

What horses do you own/lease- Buck

How many times per week do you ride? I try to aleast twice

Any other interests/ hobbies? Track 

What music do you like? Rap and HipHop

Do any of your family members ride? Nope

What is your favorite breed? Aqh, paints appys and poa's

Where do you live? North Georgia


----------



## eventer_beau

How long have you been riding? 10 years

How old are you? 15

What do you look like? 5"4 long brown/blonde hair

What is your discipline? English [eventing, dressage, hunter/jumpers]

How High have you jumped? 3"9 possibly higher. 

What horses do you own/lease- Beau

How many times per week do you ride? atleast 3-4 days

Any other interests/ hobbies? Softball

What music do you like? Rap and HipHop and kind of everything

Do any of your family members ride?My mom used to, and my sister rides. 

What is your favorite breed? TB

Where do you live? California


----------



## omgpink

AMANDA! Another UHBer YEA! XD

How long have you been rding? since I was about 5, but stopped for 4 years, and I'm just starting to get back into it! 

How old are you? 16

What do you look like? I'm about 5'3, medium length light brown hair, with blue eyes

What is your disipline?this summer it was just western and bareback, but I'm hoping to get back into hunters and eventing.

How high have you jumped? only like 3'

What horses do you own/ lease? a 5yro registered QH mare, Abby.(In my siggy) A 3yro Registered Thoroughbred mare, Shirley's Brittney.

How many times per week do you ride? I used to go riding like 4 times a week but know, none since I just moved and looking for somewhere to ride at.

What do you show in? I've only been in one show so far and that was for english pleasure and green hunters

What are your goals in riding? to start taking lessons again, show this summer, and to get my horse over to Arizona.

Any other interists / hobbies? photography, drawing, and guitar

What music do you like? anything really, depends on my mood. right now it's the Jonas Brothers! <3

Do any of your family members ride? my two cousins, my little sister is going to start taking lessons and my grandmama and paw paw start back into the western business.

What is your favorite breed? I love Quarter Horses, Norwegian Fjords, and German Warmbloods!

Where do you live? Arizona


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o

How long have you been riding? 7-8 years

How old are you? Senior in high school

What do you look like? Short, somewhat asian, black hair... xD

What is your discipline? Dressage! With lil' bits of everything else.

How high have you jumped? 2ft.

What horses do you own/ lease? One, Miss Take. <3 My 16 year old grade QH sabino chestnut mare. That was a mouthful. 

How many times per week do you ride? Usually six days a week.

What do you show in? Training level dressage.

What are your goals in riding? To ride correctly and to have fun!

Any other interests / hobbies? Photography, writing, doggies, orcas, dolphins, volleyball...

What music do you like? My fav is punk rockish, but anything fun and happy is cool.

Do any of your family members ride? Nope, not in my immediate family.

What is your favorite breed? Arabians, QHs and Paints.

Where do you live? HI


----------



## macalicious

Hehehe it's a parade of UHBers. =)

How long have you been riding? About... six years now.

How old are you? 15

What do you look like? Five foot seven, medium brown hair, white. XD

What is your discipline? English or Western

How high have you jumped? like 3'3

What horses do you own/lease? I own one horse, a five year old seventeen hand dark bay gelding, Mac.

How many times per week do you ride? Not many because I haven't got a saddle, but once I do, at least three times.

What do you show in? I've show in English equitation classes, on the flat and over fences, mainly hunters.

What are your goals in riding? To have a well trained all-around horse that I trained myself.

Any other interests / hobbies? Music, reading, other things like that. =)

What music do you like? All kinds.

Do any of your family members ride? No, but my mom will soon.

What is your favorite breed? Trakehners, Wesphalians, Bavarian/Dutch Warmbloods.

Where do you live? California


----------



## SkylarkandWinnie

How long have you been rding? about 6 years

How old are you? 14

What do you look like? 5'1 short blonde hair blue eyes

What is your disipline? dressage, western...and mostly bareback..haha

How high have you jumped? not sure of exact heights...haha I use to not be told how high the fences were because I'd freak out if it was over 2ft6.

What horses do you own/ lease? I own two horses Winnie and Skylark

How many times per week do you ride? depends usually about 4 though

What do you show in? I use to show in hunter jumpers and dressage but I don't show anymore 

What are your goals in riding? right now? finish Jack

Any other interists / hobbies? nope just horses

What music do you like? anything 

Do any of your family members ride? well my dad has ridden Sky and got on winnie once (and got off about 30 seconds later) and my mom use to ride

What is your favorite breed? Morgans

Where do you live? Maine, USA


----------



## DarkEquine

How long have you been rding? the standard few lessons with my aunty when I was around 5, lol, and since then I've been riding for about two years.

How old are you? 19 

What do you look like? 5'5 brown hair with blonde highlights, hazel eyes

What is your disipline? Dressage, Jumping

How high have you jumped? 2'0 On purpose, 2'5 out on a trail (I'm not that great at jumping, lol)

What horses do you own/ lease? none... I go to a riding school to satiate the horse loving BEAST!

How many times per week do you ride? 1 to 2 times per week

What do you show in? Haven't been to a show yet...0_0

What are your goals in riding? to own around 2-3 horses and compete in local/interstate shows 

Any other interists / hobbies? well, of course horses, but this also ranges to all animals - Í want to be a zoologist. Netball and dancing and skiing as well.

What music do you like? Anything new, but I also like musical theatre and film scores (classical music)

Do any of your family members ride? My mum was married to a stockman and my big sis and bro used to ride, but she had a bad fall and shattered her right arm. When she divorced the other bloke and married dad, no one mentioned horses again...until ME!!!

What is your favorite breed? No favourite breed, they just have to have a nice personality. I used to like Arabians until I knew how nuts they can get (cough, cough - Sabre - the gelding at my riding school!! lol)

Where do you live? New South Wales, Australia


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i dont think ive done this yet....

How long have you been riding? i rode when i was younger then took a break for a few years then went to summer camp for like 3 summers then got my first horse 2 years ago.

How old are you? 14

What do you look like? 5'3 brown hair with blonde tips

What is your disipline? english 

How high have you jumped? haven't jumped

What horses do you own/ lease? none right now but i previously owned an 8 year old QH/appy and a 10 year old TB

How many times per week do you ride? haven't ridden in 2 months

What do you show in? haven't shown yet

What are your goals in riding? to become a better rider and to barrel race

Any other interests/hobbies? hanging out with my boyfriend, i love other animals 

What music do you like? alternative, rock

Do any of your family members ride? nope

What is your favorite breed? Friesian

Where do you live? somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## TheVelveteenPony

*How long have you been rding?* Since I was seven, so almost eleven years now.

*How old are you? * I'm turning 18 September 15, I'm in my first year at college.

*What do you look like? * I'm thin-ish and medium height, I have long brown hair and brown eyes.

*What is your disipline? * I used to be a diehard dressage fan, but now I'm starting to jump.

*How high have you jumped? * Not exactly something I've measured...?

*What horses do you own/ lease? * I own a six year old greenbroke Arabian Sabino mare.

*How many times per week do you ride? * Every day! durr lol

*What do you show in? * Only dressage so far, up to first level

*What are your goals in riding? * I would like to get to the point where I can enter Lady Blue in some classes and place in the top five.

*Any other interists / hobbies? * Nothing legal. Except piercing things. I want to get a second tongue piercing.

*What music do you like? * Metric, foghat, buckcherry, pink floyd

*Do any of your family members ride? * not a single one!

*What is your favorite breed? * used to be warmbloods, but I can honestly say I'm sick to death of people boasting about thier warmblood this and that. To be entirely truthful, I actually really like Arabs. Never thought that day would come!

*Where do you live?* California, the bay area!


----------



## Carrie

How long have you been riding? I rode a little when I was a kid, and just started riding again about 6 months ago.

How old are you? 29

What do you look like? 5'4", 115 lbs, blond/brown hair & blue eyes.

What is your discipline? western pleasure, trail riding

How high have you jumped? haven't jumped

What horses do you own/ lease? I own:Sandy~14 y/o arab mare 
Peaches~9 y/o QH mare
Doc~20 y/o QH gelding
Fire Ant~6 y/o ottb gelding

How many times per week do you ride? 2-3 times

What do you show in? I don't show. 

What are your goals in riding? to improve my riding skills 

Any other interests/hobbies? spending time with family, reading fiction, non-fiction and chick-lit books and anything I can get my hands on to learn more about horses! 

What music do you like? country, rock, I'm not picky! lol

Do any of your family members ride? my hubby, 9 y/o son and 6 y/o daughter. My 5 y/o son doesn't want anything to do with horses ever since he fell off the saddle into a big mud puddle! lol

What is your favorite breed? Don't really have a fav...I just love all horses in general! 

Where do you live? Mid-Missouri


----------



## horseyhmg

How long have you been rding? since like 2nd grade

How old are you? 15

What do you look like?um...like 5'5" brown hair...

What is your disipline? eventing

How high have you jumped? 3'6" ish i think

What horses do you own/ lease? i own the awesome horse
How many times per week do you ride? 5-6-7 days a week...depends

What do you show in? eventing

What are your goals in riding?um...

Any other interists / hobbies? running, skiing

What music do you like? depends...

Do any of your family members ride? nope

What is your favorite breed? anything that jumps (or is just really cute)

Where do you live? US


----------



## jessica_jane86

How long have you been rding? Since I was about 6 

How old are you? 21 

What do you look like? 6ft tall, brunette hair green eyes and quite thin 

What is your disipline? I dont have a discipline as such, I just trail ride etc but id like to have a go at something I just dont know where to start or who to go too

How high have you jumped? Not sure? Only jumped fallen over trees and stuff while trail riding, prob 2 foot? 

What horses do you own/ lease? 1 

How many times per week do you ride? Every day 

What do you show in? ? 

What are your goals in riding? Just to have fun and bond with my horse 

Any other interists / hobbies? Not really 

What music do you like? Dance anything really

Do any of your family members ride? My bf and his mum thats it 

What is your favorite breed? Thoroughbreds, hence why I have one 

Where do you live? Perth australia


----------



## Adonai Ace

How long have you been rding? Properly for about 2 yrs, but as often as i could before that

How old are you? 20 

What do you look like? Bout 5'3'' Dirty Blonde hair, Grey eyes

What is your disipline? No disipline as such, but i want to be a good rider and be able to train my horse to do anything, at the moment leaning towards dressage, also trail riding and games. 

How high have you jumped? Prob about 2 foot 

What horses do you own? own 1, look after, and train my families other 3 

How many times per week do you ride? 3 to 4 times, as much as possible 

What do you show in? nothing, but i am taking my boy to a breed show just to get him out and experiencing new things 

What are your goals in riding? To have fun, to learn, and to be the best rider i can be.

Any other interists / hobbies? Reading

What music do you like? Anything you can understand the words of :lol: 

Do any of your family members ride? I'm teaching them, my lil sis is the only one who will ride lots though.

What is your favorite breed? Quarter Horse, Andalucian or Andy x but there's good in all breeds i reckon.

Where do you live? Bunbury Australia


----------



## paint_girl08

How long have you been rding? about 4 yrs

How old are you? 15 

What do you look like? about 5'6'' blonde hair, blue/greenish eyes

What is your disipline? trail, hunter, jumper, wp and mainly pleasure 

How high have you jumped? ohh prob about 3'4''

What horses do you own/ lease? 3 horses

How many times per week do you ride? 4-5 

What do you show in? i show in 4-h and open shows in pleasure and showmanship
What are your goals in riding? to place at our county fair in senior versatily in grand champion or reserve..
Any other interists / hobbies? i compete in gymnastics, show dogs and show horses
What music do you like? country, country and more country!!!  
Do any of your family members ride? my mom

What is your favorite breed? defintaly paints
Where do you live? Ohio, usa


----------



## Pheonix08

How long have you been rding? Since I was about 7

How old are you? 157

What do you look like?5'3'' blonde/brown hair, hazel eyes 

What is your disipline? trails

How high have you jumped? never have 

What horses do you own/ lease? I own one, my dad and stepmom have one each. 

How many times per week do you ride?4-5 in the summer, 1-2 in school

What do you show in? I use to show game classes but not anymore.

What are your goals in riding? Make it through the Rescue Ride thats two .5 hours on Oct 19th.

Any other interists / hobbies? reading, volunteering w/ animals, showing my goats
What music do you like? country all the way 
Do any of your family members ride? stepmom, dad and 2 sisters 

What is your favorite breed? Appaloosas all the way. Want to get one of my own when I get out of college.
Where do you live? Ohio, usa


----------



## Pheonix08

How long have you been rding? Since I was about 7

How old are you? 157

What do you look like?5'3'' blonde/brown hair, hazel eyes 

What is your disipline? trails

How high have you jumped? never have 

What horses do you own/ lease? I own one, my dad and stepmom have one each. 

How many times per week do you ride?4-5 in the summer, 1-2 in school

What do you show in? I use to show game classes but not anymore.

What are your goals in riding? Make it through the Rescue Ride thats two .5 hours on Oct 19th.

Any other interists / hobbies? reading, volunteering w/ animals, showing my goats
What music do you like? country all the way 
Do any of your family members ride? stepmom, dad and 2 sisters 

What is your favorite breed? Appaloosas all the way. Want to get one of my own when I get out of college.

Where do you live? NY,USA


----------



## DeeDee

How long have you been riding? 18 years on and off 

How old are you? 21 

What do you look like? Big, bold & blonde!!! 

What is your disipline? Hacking & schooling at the mo!!!! 

How high have you jumped? 1 foot 

What horses do you own/ lease? 15.2hh Traditional Piebald Irish Cob Gelding

How many times per week do you ride? As much as the crappy weather lets me!!! 

What do you show in? nothing yet 

What are your goals in riding? To re-gain my confidence in my horse and compete at local shows in 2009 

Any other interists / hobbies? Music and shopping!!! 

What music do you like? Cliché I know but I really do like everything!! 

Do any of your family members ride? Boyfriend, Sister 

What is your favorite breed? Heavy Horses esp. Clydesdales [don’t tell Fred! Lol]

Where do you live? England, UK


----------



## appylover31803

*How long have you been riding?* 13 years

*How old are you?* 21

*What do you look like? * tall, blond hair, blue eyes, athletic type build?

*What is your disipline? * pleasure riding really. I ride 99.9% of the time in english, the rest either bareback or western.

*How high have you jumped?* um, i'm not sure... 2feet maybe?

*What horses do you own/ lease? * 5 year old app mare, Vega 9 year old app gelding, Gem 15 year old qh gelding, Montana

*How many times per week do you ride?* 5-6x a week

*What do you show in? * don't show, but would like to eventually

*What are your goals in riding? * To just enjoy riding, and to be the best I can be at whatever discipline I'm riding.

*Any other interists / hobbies? * the outdoors, fishing, BBQs, playing with my dog and ferret, and other things

*What music do you like? * I listen to anything really.

*Do any of your family members ride?* My mom occasionally rides every now and then, as well as my sister. My fiance is getting back into riding (YAY)

*What is your favorite breed? * Not so much a favorite breed, but I like calm horses with a bit of spunk

*Where do you live? * Sussex County, NJ


----------



## PG'sGal4ever

How long have you been rding? 8 years, 9 next month Lol

How old are you? 14

What do you look like? 5'1, Blonde hair and brown Eyes 

What is your disipline? SaddleSeat,Western,English,Trail

How high have you jumped? uhhh im not sure how big it was Lol

What horses do you own/ lease? I own 3

How many times per week do you ride? 2-3 

What do you show in? Model, Showmanship,SS eq,SS pl, Western Pl, Western Eq, Trail

What are your goals in riding? to make it to nationals, Ride on the shore to shore

Any other interists / hobbies? cooking,Scrapbooking,photography 

What music do you like? New Country, rap,Pop,rock& roll

Do any of your family members ride? pffft no lol but my cousins did ride my horsey when they came to our family renunion.

What is your favorite breed? tennesse walkers,paints,Freisens

Where do you live? Michigan


----------



## Xoras

How long have you been rding? I rode for about three or four years ish, stopped, and I just started up again.
How old are you? 13

What do you look like? About 5'4, brown hair and gray-ish eyes. I'm a little on the chubby side. XD

What is your disipline? English

How high have you jumped? About three feet.

What horses do you own/ lease? None.

How many times per week do you ride? About once a week.

What do you show in? I haven't shown lately.

What are your goals in riding? To go to the Olympics.

Any other interists / hobbies? Anime, video games and writing.

What music do you like? J-rock and j-pop. x3

Do any of your family members ride? No.

What is your favorite breed? I don't have a particular favorite.

Where do you live? Florida, US of A.


----------



## Apollo

*How long have you been riding? * About 6 years I believe

*How old are you?* I am currently 17

*What do you look like?* 5'7'', Hazel eyes, average weight, brown hair

*What is your disipline?* English and some western

*How high have you jumped?* Around 3'9''

*What horses do you own/ lease?* I lease a different horse each summer

*How many times per week do you ride?* Only once a week because of the school year

*What do you show in?* I haven't really shown in two years.

*What are your goals in riding?* Well I am going to major in equestrian studies for college, so I want to own my own barn, teach lessons, and train rescued horses.

*Any other interists / hobbies?* I play in several orchestra's (Viola)

*What music do you like?* Anything but rock or country

*Do any of your family members ride?* Nnnnoooo way

*What is your favorite breed?* Warmbloods, they are just so pretty

*Where do you live?* Michigan


----------



## Mira

*How long have you been riding?* 9 years 
*How old are you?:* 15
*What do you look like?:* 5'5", dark blondish shortish hair, brown eyes, slim
*What is your discipline?:* Mostly western pleasure and huntseat.
*How high have you jumped?:* Um like 2ft ish? lol I've only ever played around with it.
*What horses do you own/ lease?:* Three
*How many times per week do you ride?:* On average 3.
*What do you show in?:* Showmanship, huntseat eq and pleasure, Junior horse classes, reining patterns, trail, western horsemanship and pleasure.
*What are your goals in riding?:* Do some reining/speed but mainly get to the big AQHA shows and kick butt in western pleasure someday. xD
*Any other interists / hobbies?:* Friends, TV, music, track & field.
*What music do you like?:* Rock, alternative, hip hop, little bit of country now and then.
*Do any of your family members ride?:* Both of my parents trail ride.
*What is your favorite breed?:* American Quarter Horse all the way. 
*Where do you live?*: Michigan, USA


This was a very good idea.


----------



## lizzie_magic

~pOnEh~ said:


> copy & paste, delete my answers, and fill in your own!
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been riding? 7 years
> 
> How old are you? 17
> 
> What do you look like? brown eyes blond hair, about 5' tall.
> 
> What is your disipline? showjumping, dressage, hacking and sporting, I'm a bit of an allrounder
> 
> How high have you jumped? 1 meter
> 
> What horses do you own/ lease? 1 tb
> 
> How many times per week do you ride? 5
> 
> What do you show in? Showjumping, local shows (doing hack, rider jumping and sporing) and pony club gymkhanas.
> 
> What are your goals in riding? to win a highest pointscore
> 
> Any other interists / hobbies? I play clarinet
> 
> What music do you like? Hiltop hoods and cat empire
> 
> Do any of your family members ride? my sister
> 
> What is your favorite breed? tb's
> 
> Where do you live? Australia but I was born in England and lived there until I was 10


----------



## .Delete.

How long have you been rding? About 7-8 years

How old are you? 17

What do you look like? 5"7 longgg brown hair, green eyes

What is your disipline? Hunter under saddle, western pleasure

How high have you jumped? Idk. I jump bareback.

What horses do you own/ lease? Qh, Paint, Crossbred

How many times per week do you ride? Now? Like once =X

What do you show in? Showmanship, trail, Wp, Ep

What are your goals in riding? GO to congress

Any other interists / hobbies? 4-wheelers, dirtbikes, whatnot.

What music do you like? Everything

Do any of your family members ride? None

What is your favorite breed? QH

Where do you live? Ohio


----------



## missy06

How long have you been riding? Off and on since childhood, more off than on :razz: 

How old are you? 26

What do you look like? 5'4'', small, short gray hair, green eyes

What is your discipline? English.

How high have you jumped? Maybe 2 feet, but that was a loooong time ago.

What horses do you own/ lease? Lease 12 yo. QH/Appy/they don't know what the heck he is gelding named Blaze

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4 now, I'm guessing less in the winter

What do you show in? Nothing

What are your goals in riding? To improve my overall equitation and relationship with the horse, eventually learning jumping and dressage. To own a horse.

Any other interists / hobbies? My 3 dogs, reading, writing, brewing beer, vegan cooking, cycling

What music do you like? Anything except screaming metal or rap with offensive lyrics.

Do any of your family members ride? My mom loves trail riding and does so in NM. My bf appreciates horses but I have yet to get him up on one.

What is your favorite breed? You know, no. I just gravitate toward horses with a kind and silly personality.

Where do you live? Grand Rapids MI, but originally from Oakland, CA.


----------



## equineangel91

AWESOME =P

How long have you been rding? about 4 years

How old are you? 17

What do you look like? 5'2 red hair blue/green eyes

What is your disipline? hunters, jumpers, and eq

How high have you jumped? 3'0

What horses do you own/ lease? An off the track standardbred, 16.3hh bay

How many times per week do you ride? 2,3, maybe 4

What do you show in? I wanna start showing in Hunter Jumper

What are your goals in riding? become a horse trainer, and be successfull

Any other interists / hobbies? nope just horses

What music do you like? most of the recent stuff =) 

Do any of your family members ride? nope

What is your favorite breed? StandarbBred FOREVER =D <3

Where do you live? NewJersey, usa


----------



## dimmers_double

How long have you been riding? *12 years*

How old are you? *19*

What do you look like? *5'7 135 lbs brown/red hair *

What is your discipline? *Western, Trail, Gaming, Training*

How high have you jumped? *5ft on a really big thoroughbred (lost my stirrup) haha*

What horses do you own/ lease? *i own the following: 23 yr old Arabian Gelding...10 year old Appendix QH mare. im currently leasing to own and 6 month old APHA Filly*
How many times per week do you ride? *5-7*

What do you show in? *I mostly do the Gaming Events but i use to show 4-H. Western English, Trail.*

What are your goals in riding? *To become a well acclaimed Equine Trainer and big time Gamer(Barrels, poles...)*

Any other interests / hobbies? *I love to get outdoors and do stuff. I also like going to the gym.*

What music do you like?* I'm up for a lot of different kinds of music.*

Do any of your family members ride? *My mom rides every now and then. my older sister thinks she a good rider and i got my fiance into riding.*

What is your favorite breed? *I love the paints but i wouldn't trade anything my Arab. he may be the only Arab i will ever own.*

Where do you live? *Washington State.*


----------



## creepalurkin

How long have you been rding? About 7 years.

How old are you? 19

What do you look like? 5'4 choppy brown hair, blue eyes.

What is your disipline? Loooove jumping.

How high have you jumped? 3'6

What horses do you own/ lease? A 4 year old black QH gelding named Kiwi. Selling him though...

How many times per week do you ride? 2ish

What do you show in? I don't currently show.

What are your goals in riding? to be part of the USET! lol I want to have my own stable one day.

Any other interists / hobbies? photography, travel, animals in general.

What music do you like? classic rock, alternative, indie, rock.

Do any of your family members ride? my aunt.

What is your favorite breed? I looove warmbloods. 

Where do you live? Colorado (the state with the bipolar weather)


----------



## TwendeHaraka

How long have you been riding? Six years, about.

How old are you? 17

What do you look like? 5'2, curly brown hair, brown eyes

What is your disipline? Hunter/jumper

How high have you jumped? Eh. Probably about three and a half feet. Not on my horse, but on my trainer's.

What horses do you own/ lease? My horse is a thoroughbred. 

How many times per week do you ride? Three or four during the school year, usually five and somtimes six during the summer.

What do you show in? Depends. On my horse, because I'm still training him, small jumps and hunter under saddle classes. On my trainer's horse-not that that will happen again since they sold him-but I showed in hunter coursework and on the flat.

What are your goals in riding? To get my horse to be able to do a jumping pattern, eventually.

Any other interists / hobbies? I love to read and write.

What music do you like? Mostly alternative, rock, whatever surrounds those, a bti of rap, a lot of the classics, most of the oldies...

Do any of your family members ride? My mom used to have two horses.

What is your favorite breed? I would have to say quarter horses. Mine acts more like a quarter horse than a thoroughbred...

Where do you live? Ohio


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

*How long have you been riding?* 7-8 years.

*How old are you?* 15.

*What do you look like?* 5'4, Shoulder-length black hair, green eyes, average build.

*What is your discipline?* Western and English.

*How high have you jumped?* Haven't, but would love to in the near future.

*What horses do you own/ lease?* None yet, but I will be getting my own horse next summer. =)

*How many times per week do you ride?* Lately, none. But used to twice a week. Hopefully will be getting back to that soon.

*What do you show in?* Don't show.

*What are your goals in riding?* To get crazy good and eventually go to the Olympics.

*Any other interists / hobbies?* Well, I play guitar and piano and I also love to draw. Singing rules...and concerts. But at the end of the day, the greatest feeling is walking through the fields barefoot and being with the horses.

*What music do you like?* Christian (mainly of the hardcore/punk/screamo types), metal, hardcore, screamo, techno.... Absolutely no rap, country, pop or really anything mainstream.

*Do any of your family members ride?* Not seriously. My sister loves horses though, but she's only 7.

*What is your favorite breed*? Quarter Horses and Palominos.

*Where do you live?* Wisconsin. whoot


----------



## Painted Ride

copy & paste, delete my answers, and fill in your own!



How long have you been riding? 15 years

How old are you? 22

What do you look like? 5'3 brown hair brn eyes

What is your disipline? hunters, jumpers, eq, western pleasure, barrels, poles, trail, western riding, roping, driving, halter, and some reining.

How high have you jumped? 4'10''.so scary yet so fun!!

What horses do you own/ lease? own one at the moment---a rescued paint horse i named rayne

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4

What do you show in? training now..plan to show next year. jumping

What are your goals in riding? to have ut most trust and respect with my horse

Any other interists / hobbies? rock climbing!!

What music do you like? a little bit of everything!!even oldies
Do any of your family members ride? my sister

What is your favorite breed? Paints, gypsy vanners, freisians and warmbloods!

Where do you live? mississippi, usa




YOUR TURN!!!


----------



## Fogged-In

How long have you been rding? 18 years

How old are you? 24

What do you look like? 5'5 hair cut like Victoria Beckham (Posh from spice girls) Brown hair, brown eyes.

What is your disipline? H/J, Eq.

How high have you jumped? 3'3 

What horses do you own/ lease? My boy, Fin. Thoroughbred

How many times per week do you ride? :sad: not enough because of his illness now.....

What do you show in? Used to show in Hunters. Cant show him anylonger..... Again :sad:

What are your goals in riding? Someday... To do the big shows.. But right now focusing on my remaining days with my Boy...

Any other interists / hobbies? Snowboarding, cars.....

What music do you like? ....mmmhhh COUNTRY!!! lol wierd huh?... Punk, some hip hop.. 

Do any of your family members ride? None

What is your favorite breed? I would have to say Thoroughbreds for riding.. and favorite that I couldnt use for the type of riding I do is clydesdales....
Where do you live? Mass.


----------



## NoFear526

*How long have you been riding?
*Since I was 8... so, about 14 years.

*How old are you?*
22

*What do you look like?*
5'2, Slim/Slender with an athletic build (thanks to the horses!). Blonde hair, blue eyes

*What is your discipline?*
I've done majority of Hunters & Jumpers, but I've also done Eventing, and Dressage by itself. I love them all.

*How high have you jumped?*
4'+ Courses 

*What horses do you own/ lease?*
None at the moment. Looking into purchasing a young project horse though.

*How many times per week do you ride?*
Whenever I feel like it, really. I have access to 16 horses where I work. I just want one of my own to train.


*What do you show in?*
Soon to be Eventing again once I get my baby to train =)

*What are your goals in riding?*
To eventually own my own stable when we move back home, and teach students, and have successful students in the Rated shows. 

*Any other interests / hobbies?*
My Hubby, and my Husky. I love anything outdoors.

*What music do you like?*
Country, of course
*
Do any of your family members ride?
*My mom

*What is your favorite breed?*
Trakehner

*Where do you live?*
Right now, Oklahoma. In about a year, back in Ohio where I was born & raised.


----------



## nldiaz66

How long have you been riding? about a year, but all the time when I was young
How old are you? 42

What do you look like? 5'5, brown hair/eye

What is your disipline? western pleasure

How high have you jumped? haven't

What horses do you own/ lease?own,Koda-paint gelding, Pharoah-arabian gelding

How many times per week do you ride? 1-2
What do you show in? no show here

What are your goals in riding? to stay in saddle and have control

Any other interists / hobbies? riding my 750 kawasaki 4 wheeler, paintball, horses
What music do you like? country and 80s
Do any of your family members ride? my hubby and my daughter

What is your favorite breed? Paints, arabains
Where do you live? florida


----------



## Brandon

How long have you been riding? 1 year

How old are you? 19

What do you look like? Blue eyes, glasses, hot body, brown hair

What is your disipline? I just ride becuase i like to ride, i haven't found an event i like just yet. I like doin trails tho 

How high have you jumped? 1 foot lol

What horses do you own/ lease? 1 quater X

How many times per week do you ride? tumm 3

What do you show in? nothin

What are your goals in riding? to basically master everythin that falls under the catagory of riding.

Any other interists / hobbies? nothin really, i just love horses

What music do you like? COUNTRY!!

Do any of your family members ride? none

What is your favorite breed? breed doesnt matter to me, its all about the personality

Where do you live? GREAT STATE OF OKLAHOMA


----------



## VanillaBean

*How long have you been rding?* 4 Years
*How old are you? *12
*What do you look like? *Thin 4'8" brown hair blue eyes
*What is your disipline? *Jumping!!!
*How high have you jumped? *2'3"

*What horses do you own/ lease? *OWN 16yo 14.2hh arab welsh mare 25yo 13.2hh QH mare
*How many times per week do you ride? *Every day! 

*What do you show in? *Nothing yet =(
*What are your goals in riding? *SHowing and jumping HIGH
*Any other interists / hobbies? *not rly
*What music do you like? *rap, rock..
*Do any of your family members ride? *Mumma

*What is your favorite breed? *QH
*Where do you live?* USA


----------



## FancyAppy

How long have you been rding? about 10 years now

How old are you? 53 :shock: 

What do you look like? 5' red hair blue eyes short, short and very short

What is your discipline? trail riding

How high have you jumped? jumped pretty high out of the way of 2 fussing horses

What horses do you own/ lease? Own more than I care to admit to

How many times per week do you ride? more like 3 times a month

What do you show in? Don't show

What are your goals in riding? to get some proper training so I can cue my horse correctly

Any other interists / hobbies? goats, gardening, antiques and fixing up our house and farm {neverending}

What music do you like? Anything 

Do any of your family members ride? Husband 

What is your favorite breed? draft, mini, appy...oh I like them all

Where do you live? Pennsylvania


----------



## shijaye

How long have you been riding? All my life. (Thirteen years) (I got my first horse when i was 4 days old.)

How old are you? Thirteen.

What do you look like? Brown eyes, long brown hair, skinny, (not sure how tall lol).

What is your discipline? Eventing.

How high have you jumped? 1.5m.

What horses do you own/ lease? Two at my house at the moment, one being leased to a friend, one coming on Monday and one at trainer's house.

How many times per week do you ride? Seven. (I ride everyday)

What do you show in? English pleasure and In Hand.

What are your goals in riding? To get to the top [=

Any other interists / hobbies? I love hockey.

What music do you like? Whatevers new. 

Do any of your family members ride? My step dad, my brother, and my sister.(My mum used to)

What is your favorite breed? Thoroughbred and Australian Stock Horse.

Where do you live? Victoria, Australia.


----------



## wyleeluver

How long have you been rding? about 8 years

How old are you? 15

What do you look like? Im 5'7 w/ brownish hair, and Brown Eyes

What is your disipline? Western and Trail

How high have you jumped? 0

What horses do you own/ lease? 13 yr old Morgan, Wylee! and 11 yr old Paint, Te

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4

What do you show in? I don't show, but I do competitive trail rides

What are your goals in riding? To get my mare to relax! lol

Any other interists / hobbies? well I did dance for 10 years, but not anymore

What music do you like? Country 

Do any of your family members ride? well my mom and dad will ride once in a great while

What is your favorite breed? I don't really have a favorite

Where do you live? Michigan, USA


----------



## Stilton

How long have you been riding? 7 years

How old are you? 15

What do you look like? In between 5'4 and 5'5, brown hair, blue eyes

What is your disipline? showjumping, a bit of eventing.

How high have you jumped? 3'6

What horses do you own/ lease? i own a 13.2hh Irish cob gelding called Bluey.

How many times per week do you ride? 4/5

What do you show in? 3' jumpers & novice eventing

What are your goals in riding? I don't have any specific goals. Just to enjoy riding my pony.

Any other interists / hobbies? just horses

What music do you like? i listen to a lot of different genres. My fave is rock

Do any of your family members ride? nope

What is your favorite breed? Irish cobs, connemaras

Where do you live? Lancashire, England


----------



## highlander

How long have you been rding? 16 years

How old are you? 19
What do you look like? 5'0, brunette/purple hair, brown eyes.

What is your disipline? showing, jumping,dressage
How high have you jumped?4'6ft
What horses do you own/ lease? riley(youngster coloured gelding)

How many times per week do you ride? 5 or 6

What do you show in? hunter, m&m, larger riding horse. (that was previous yard) riley isn't ready for showing.

What are your goals in riding? to produce riley for dressage and showing.

Any other interists / hobbies?rock climbing, cycling, walking

What music do you like?rock really. 80s new romance 

Do any of your family members ride? my twin sister rides and my mum is an ex groom

What is your favorite breed? tb or arab 

Where do you live? outer herbrides


----------



## bnwalker2

*How long have you been riding?* Off and on since I was 9 years old.

*How old are you?* 21.

*What do you look like?* 5'7", brown hair, brown eyes.

*What is your discipline?* English & Western just for fun, trail riding, and I dabble in Dressage and Reining.

*How high have you jumped?* Not very high. Like 8 inches, lol.

*What horses do you own/ lease?* Ike - 6 year old Quarter Horse gelding, Sienna - 7 year old Arab/Quarter Horse mare. Also take care of: Jack - 8 year old Clydesdale gelding, Nick - 8 year old Clydesdale stallion, Boomer - 16 year old Belgian gelding, Thunder - 9 year old Belgian gelding, and Bob - 12 year old Belgian gelding.

*How many times per week do you ride?* Usually 7 days a week, sometimes with a day off here and there if it's pouring rain.

*What do you show in?* I don't show.

*What are your goals in riding?* To have fun and teach my horses all that I can.

*Any other interests / hobbies?* Dog training, reading, writing, playing guitar, ghost hunting.

*What music do you like?* Pretty much everything, but love the oldies and classic rock.

*Do any of your family members ride?* No.

*What is your favorite breed?* Arabian. 
*
Where do you live?* Indiana, USA.


----------



## airborngirl

*How long have you been riding?* It was 8 years ago that I went to my first horse riding camp, and 5 years ago when I took a couple years of lessons. 

*How old are you?* 17

*What do you look like?* 5'8" with dark brown hair and green eyes.

*What is your discipline?* I am currently not riding (confidence issues), but I've always rode western. When I'm up to it, I'd love to give english a try!

*How high have you jumped?* One time when I was trail riding one of my horses Patches, he leaped over a 5 foot puddle of water. Does that count?

*What horses do you own/ lease?* Patches: 10 year old arabian pinto gelding, and Scotch: 14 year old quarter horse paint gelding.

*How many times per week do you ride?* I haven't ridden for a year or two, but I am working through the Parelli ground work and other exercizes with each of my horses 3-6 times each week.

*What do you show in?* I've never participated in a show.

*What are your goals in riding?* To be a skilled and confident rider and be able to understand and effectively communicate with the horse.

*Any other interests / hobbies?* Drawing, music, cat training (yes, cat--they are very smart), and parrot training.

*What music do you like? *Pop/rock. 

*Do any of your family members ride?* No.

*What is your favorite breed?* I love paints! Standardbreds and fjords are pretty cool too. 
*
Where do you live?* Minnesota, USA.


----------



## QuarterPony

*How long have you been riding?* My parents say I've been riding since before I could walk :wink:

*How old are you?* 21

*What do you look like?* Strawberry-blonde hair and green-grey eyes...I've got a hot bod -- er... *cough* lol...I'll just shut up now. 

*What is your discipline?* English! - Draft pull and dressage specifically. 

*How high have you jumped?* 5'3"/1.6m 

*What horses do you own/ lease?* *See signature *

*How many times per week do you ride?* Normally I ride every day if I can, but I'm too pregnant for that now...

*What do you show in?* Draft pull.

*What are your goals in riding?* To be a skilled rider who understands the horse and myself, and to be _free_ and be able to _fly_. 

*Any other interests/hobbies?* ...not really... 

*What music do you like?* All sorts of things.

*Do any of your family members ride?* Yep - my parents used to (and sometimes still do when they visit the ranch), my brother does, and my fiancé rides.

*What is your favorite breed?* Gypsy Horses (Gypsy Cobs, Gypsy Vanners, Tinklers, etc - take your pick)

Where do you live? Minnesota, USA.


----------



## kim_angel

How long have you been rding? On and off for 24 yrs

How old are you? 37

What do you look like? 5'5 Blonde, blue

What is your disipline? western slob hehe

How high have you jumped? dunno

What horses do you own/ lease? three. cocoa, cherokee and toby

How many times per week do you ride? dont know, depends on the weather and what i am doing

What do you show in? nothing but want to show Toby in Halter

What are your goals in riding? To be a trusted companion for my horse

Any other interists / hobbies? horses, music, MMORPG's

What music do you like? Old school punk, goth, industrial, ska

Do any of your family members ride? my husband, my sister used to

What is your favorite breed? Quarter Horses i guess

Where do you live? Maryland' Eastern Shore


----------



## juju

What is your discipline? English! Jumping although i have been taking dressage lessons

How high have you jumped? 3"

What horses do you own/ lease? Juju

How many times per week do you ride? Almost everyday but it depends on homework 

What do you show in? Mini Medal

What are your goals in riding? To really be able to ride, not just ride a little show pony!!

Any other interests/hobbies? ...not really... 


Do any of your family members ride? NO!!!

What is your favorite breed? none in particular


----------



## megalsbegals

How long have you been rding? ummm like 1 or 2 years ago it was off and on because i have to pay half but then after a year of that i had money and i have been riding every week. so idk.......i have been riding this whole year...so maybe 1 or 2 and a hlf years idk! lol 

How old are you? 13

What do you look like? 5'? dark brown hair my eyes are sometime sblue sometimes blue and green and sometimes grey 

What is your disipline? umm

How high have you jumped? i dont....

What horses do you own/ lease? none...sadly. i really want a horse or even to at LEAST lease.

How many times per week do you ride? only on saturdays...i wish more

What do you show in? western pleasure....more. 

What are your goals in riding? ummm idk. i have some.

Any other interists / hobbies? not really

What music do you like? whatever is on....not classical and stuff like that

Do any of your family members ride? no. 

What is your favorite breed? uhhh. i love paints

Where do you live? Missouri, usa


----------



## english_rider144

How long have you been rding? 7 years next july!

How old are you? 16

What do you look like? 5'1" blue eyes, brown hair

What is your disipline? Jumping, dressage, and bareback

How high have you jumped? 3'0

What horses do you own/ lease? none

How many times per week do you ride? 1-2

What do you show in? I don't show

What are your goals in riding? to become a prof. rider

Any other interists / hobbies? yes! Music, hunting, fishing, campig, &&&& horses!

What music do you like? metal, country, rock

Do any of your family members ride? aunts, cousins

What is your favorite breed? Quarter horses! oh and appys of course!

Where do you live? Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## Mtrider96

How long have you been riding? 3 1/2 years

How old are you? 12 (almost 13)

What do you look like? 5'4, long, red hair, glasses, blue eyes,

What is your disipline? Eventing

How high have you jumped? 2'9 (started jumping 3 months ago)

What horses do you own/ lease? LOL um, Polly Girl is a QH/Shetland/Morgan cross
Kaoni is a Quarter Pony, Bonita is a Paint, Target is a Mini Horse, Rebel is a Morgan, Priss is a Morgan, Cally is a Morgan and Honey is a Morgan/Appaloosa

How many times per week do you ride? Usually 3 times a week

What do you show in? Eventing, Hunter/Jumper, Western and 4-h shows which pretty much have everything but dressage and cross country. 

What are your goals in riding? To, like shijaye said, make it to the top 

Any other interests/ hobbies? playing the one song i know on my piano, beading an excercising as much as possible

What music do you like? Metal, Rock, Rap, Country. i have the weirdest taste in music

Do any of your family members ride? My mom used to have two horses.

What is your favorite breed? I love Paints

Where do you live? Montana


----------



## Andi

How long have you been riding? 10 years, the last 3 on and off

How old are you? 18

What do you look like? 5'7, brown hair, brown eyes

What is your disipline? English - jumping and eventing

How high have you jumped? i've only competed at around 1 metre (we're metric here) but jumped higher

What horses do you own/ lease? Avalanche - 3yo Anglo Arab

How many times per week do you ride? My girls currently unbroken, but i go there every day

What do you show in? currently nothing but eventually eventing

What are your goals in riding? to be good, and to win, and to have fun

Any other interests/ hobbies? playing the one song i know on my piano, beading an excercising as much as possible

What music do you like? some old stuff, patti smith, joni mitchell, the rolling stones, portishead 

Do any of your family members ride? Definately not.

What is your favorite breed? clydie x's, gypsy vanners, morgans, anglos

Where do you live? Canberra, Australia


----------



## booner

How long have you been rding? about 6 yrs thru-out childhood and 4 mo. recent

How old are you? 40

What do you look like? 5'3 blonde, hazel eyes and too fat!!!

What is your disipline? trailriding

How high have you jumped? on purpose???LOL 

What horses do you own/ lease? own 2, Chanee 8yo QH Paint, Butler 7yo Appy

How many times per week do you ride? 1-3 right now w/ the short days and bad weather.

What do you show in? dont show

What are your goals in riding? to bond better w/ my horse and become a more confident rider and become more knowledgable about horses.

Any other interists / hobbies? my kids!Love gardening and my dogs.

What music do you like? country

Do any of your family members ride? hubby and one son

What is your favorite breed? dont know as of yet

Where do you live? Washington


----------



## shelly

How long have you been rding? 34 years

What do you look like? 5'6" brown hair blue eyes 

What is your disipline? hacking now but have showed, jumped and evented before

How high have you jumped? 4' 

What horses do you own/ lease? 2 1/2 year old rescue horse

How many times per week do you ride? not at teh moment

What do you show in? used to be all the proper stuff

What are your goals in riding? carry on enjoying horses

Any other interists / hobbies? anything with 4 legs

What music do you like? anything 

Do any of your family members ride? 3 of the kids

What is your favorite breed? Arabs, but like small scruffy ponies as well

Where do you live? Isle of Lewis, Scotland


----------



## Thunder

How long have you been riding? *15 years and still ridin’!*

How old are you? *I’m not young but I’m not that old!*

What do you look like? *I haven’t look myself at the mirror for long time – I’ll get back to you later. *

What is your disipline? *I’m western pleasure & trail rider. *

How high have you jumped? *I did hunter/jumper when I was younger – up to 2’6”. My fear is height :shock:*

What horses do you own/ lease? *I own 4 horses. *

How many times per week do you ride? *Mostly on weekends during spring thru fall seasons. *

What is your favorite breed? *My favorite breed is Thoroughbred. I never own a Thoroughbred. But my grade gelding, Thunder, thinks he’s Thoroughbred! *

Where do you live? *Somewhere in the United States.*


----------



## ridingismylife2

*How long have you been riding? *11 years

*How old are you? *16
*
What do you look like?* blonde and blue eyes 

*How high have you jumped?* 80 cm only sadly

*What horses do you own/ lease? *have never had own horse D': and never have leased
 
*How many times per week do you ride?*1    :'(
 
*Any other interists / hobbies? * HipHop dance

*What music do you like? *katy perry, timbaland etc 
*
Do any of your family members ride?*no

*What is your favorite breed?* friese, Arabs and fjords

 *Where do you live? *Finland (i hate it xP )


----------



## Connemara93

*How long have you been riding? **11 years
*
*How old are you? **15

What do you look like? Average height, very thin, light brown hair, blue eyes*

*What is your disipline? dressage 

How high have you jumped? **umm I don't actually know lol like.... 1m? maybe more I don't know

What horses do you own/ lease? **I have a 9 yr old, 16hh, dark bay, standardbred mare called Galina 

How many times per week do you ride?** 3-4

What do you show in? **Dressage and Showmans

What are your goals in riding? To get up to Elementary level dressage. To ride my coach's stallion. To enter more shows. To learn to gallop.*

*Any other interists / hobbies?** Netball, cooking, reading.... but not nearly as interested in those as I am horses

What music do you like? a little bit of everything

Do any of your family members ride? **my mum - she used to be an instructor and then she was a saddler.... she hadn't ridden in like a million years but she just got back into it 

What is your favorite breed? **arabs (how creative am I?), Hannoverians and Morgans

Where do you live?** Australia*


----------



## amandaandeggo

How long have you been rding? 3 years

How old are you? 14

What do you look like? 5'8 brown hair green eyes

What is your disipline? hunters

How high have you jumped? 3'9 

What horses do you own/ lease? Eggo (mine), Dusty (moms), Frankie (sisters)

How many times per week do you ride? 4-5

What do you show in? baby greens

What are your goals in riding? childrens

Any other interists / hobbies? soccer . . . boys :lol:

What music do you like? a little country, pop, a little bit of everything

Do any of your family members ride? mom and sister 

What is your favorite breed? draft crosses

Where do you live? pennsylvannia, usa


----------



## PintoPrincess

*How long have you been rding?* _7 years._

*How old are you?* _13_

*What do you look like?* _Long blonde (nearly white) hair with maroon/black dyed underneath. Pale skin, 165cm tall._

*What is your disipline?* _...?_

*How high have you jumped?* _3'0_

*What horses do you own/ lease?* _My horse, Harvey. _

*How many times per week do you ride?* _5_

*What do you show in?* _Show Jumping, Halter._

*What are your goals in riding?* _To become a professional shower, or train horses._

*Any other interists / hobbies?* _Computer, hanging with friends, hanging with my horse ^_^ watching anime, music, travel._

*What music do you like?* _Screamo/death metal._

*Do any of your family members ride?* _Yes, my dad._

*What is your favorite breed?* _TB or Appaloosa!_

*Where do you live?* _NSW, Australia._


----------



## g8ted4me

How long have you been rding? Since I could walk-:lol:

How old are you? 25

What do you look like? 5'5" and brown eyes

What is your disipline? gaited horses, trail riding

How high have you jumped? not on purpose a number of times, but wasn't checking how high :shock:
What horses do you own/ lease? 2- rocky mountain horses

How many times per week do you ride? 2-3

What do you show in? used to do breed demos otherwise stay away from showing

What are your goals in riding? have fun and just relax and spend time with my horses!

Any other interists / hobbies? anything outdoors- fishing, camping with the horses, walking my dog, ect-
What music do you like? pretty much anything but mostly country

Do any of your family members ride? My Dad and occasionally my husband

What is your favorite breed? Rocky Mountain/Kentucky Mt horses or anything Gaited!;-)

Where do you live? Wisconsin


----------



## Dasher41

How long have you been rding? 27 years

How old are you? nearly 29

What do you look like? 5'6 brown hair blue eyes one with brown in it.

What is your disipline? Dressage, Jumping, Hacking 

How high have you jumped? around 3ft6

What horses do you own/ lease? own a welsh section D mare

How many times per week do you ride? 5/6 times

What do you show in? in hand showing at the moment 

What are your goals in riding?To compete my girl in dressage and jumping

Any other interists / hobbies? reading,baking, puzzles

What music do you like? anything evan the good old oldies like buddy holly

Do any of your family members ride?my dad used to, hubby used to but only me now

What is your favorite breed? i would love to have a brumby

Where do you live? Essex, UK


----------



## Britt

How long have you been riding? My whole life (though I've only been riding like I do now [2+ times a week] for about 7 years

How old are you? 18

What do you look like? Short, black curly hair, greenish brown eyes... I wear glasses and am 5"7 and slim

What is your disipline? I'm a trail rider

How high have you jumped? On my mare just playing around... about 3 feet [in a western saddle]...

What horses do you own/ lease? Gypsie; a 14 [almost 15] year old, 15.1 hand, bay TWH mare and Dakota; a 2 and a half year old, 15 hand, bay TWH gelding

How many times per week do you ride? I try to ride at least four or five times a week during the summer months and during breaks from school... in the winter I try to ride at least two times a week

What do you show in? I don't show

What are your goals in riding? To relax and forget about life and focus on just me and my horse

Any other interists / hobbies? Reading, writing, drawing...

What music do you like? Oldies country (Johnny Cash, Bobby Bare, Tom T. Hall, etcetera...) Country (Alan Jackson, Gretchen Wilson, Blake Shelton, etcetera...)

Do any of your family members ride? About a quarter of my family ride

What is your favorite breed? Um... I'm not sure anymore... I love TWH's... but they're not my absolute favorite anymore...

Where do you live? Gallant, Alabama


----------



## KateS

How long have you been rding? 10 years

How old are you? 19

What do you look like? 5'10 light brown hair, blue eyes

What is your disipline? pleasure riding/trails

How high have you jumped? um over a log about 1 ft

What horses do you own/ lease? 13 yr old QH mare Dunny, 6 yr old QH gelding Lance

How many times per week do you ride? it depends on the week maybe 2-5

What do you show in? nothing

What are your goals in riding? to become a better rider and just have fun

Any other interists / hobbies? fourwheeling/dirtbiking/snowmobiling

What music do you like? country

Do any of your family members ride? nope

What is your favorite breed? I guess QH but I like Paints too 

Where do you live? Manitoba, Canada


----------



## selje

How long have you been rding? 3 years

How old are you? 13

What do you look like? 1m 70cm, dark blond hair, blue eyes

What is your disipline? I ride in the forest

How high have you jumped? 80cm

What horses do you own/ lease? 25-30 years old Norwegian breed Nisse, 13 year old Norwegian breed Brenne-Gutten

How many times per week do you ride? about 3-4 times

What do you show in? nothing

What are your goals in riding? to become a better rider and just have fun

Any other interists / hobbies? hiphop dancing, handball

What music do you like? hiphop

Do any of your family members ride? my father sometimes

What is your favorite breed? Norwegian breeds, don`t know what they are in English^^

Where do you live? Hvaler, Østfold, Norway


----------



## NicoleS11

How long have you been rding? 15 years

How old are you? 19

What do you look like? im 5'9 brown hair brown eyes.

What is your disipline? Cuttin'

How high have you jumped? dont.

What horses do you own/ lease? 1 quarterhorse stallion. 5 mare, 7 geldings

How many times per week do you ride? every day

What do you show in? BCCHA ICHA ACHA

What are your goals in riding? to start my old breeding program...half way there.

Any other interists / hobbies? work/volunteering

What music do you like? country

Do any of your family members ride? i come from a long line of cowboys. My grandfather trained peppy san

What is your favorite breed? Quarter horses/ i rescued a mustang from Nevada a few weeks ago and im really starting to love the breed and have a whole new appreciation for them.

Where do you live? Edmonton, Alberta


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

*Let's get to know each other! fill out survey thingy* 
copy & paste, delete my answers, and fill in your own!



How long have you been rding? 4 years 1 month to be precise lol

How old are you?54

What do you look like? 5'5 lt brown hair dk brn eyes

What is your disipline? english pleasure 
How high have you jumped? never on purpose, yet
What horses do you own/ lease? Sonny Percheron X 6 yr gelding...

How many times per week do you ride? 4 days a week

What do you show in? so far 1 local show 
What are your goals in riding? to be complete and have a true partnership with the horse
Any other interists / hobbies? dogs-GDS's

What music do you like? oldies,classic rock 

Do any of your family members ride? Grandmother, Brothers, sister
What is your favorite breed? Drafts, QH,Paints,  

Where do you live? Illinois USA


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

crap-missed the first question 50 years with a 20 year break


----------



## Jakkii

How long have you been rding? well it has been really on and off until about 6 years ago when i got my first horse, so six years or longer haha.

How old are you? 15

What do you look like? um kindaa shortishh,, brown eyes, brown long hair, nealy always smillingg haha.

What is your disipline? mucking round in the paddock haha just watever rocks my boat. Usually alot of dressage and the occisional jumping or trail ride.!!

How high have you jumped? 3'3. hah. agess agoo. old horse.

What horses do you own/ lease? Own one but look after 3,

How many times per week do you ride? like whenever i can, and when i have enough enegry haha. so about 4 times a week

What do you show in? New horse aint up to shows yet,, only just been broken 

What are your goals in riding? to get my green horse fully bombproof so we can travell together.

Any other interists / hobbies? yeaa .. netball,, basketball.. horses!

What music do you like? the radio haha. atmm Usher let it burnnn!

Do any of your family members ride? umm mum used to, all my 3 sisters do aswell.

What is your favorite breed? Quater ponyy!!

Where do you live? victoriaa.!! australia


----------



## Fellen

How long have you been riding? 9 years

How old are you? 17

What do you look like? 1,65 so kind of middel-ish, brown/blond hair, hazel eyes

What is your disipline? Dressage

How high have you jumped? 1,25

What horses do you own/ lease? Own a Rheinländer mare, ride a Warmblood/TB mix and right now am working with an Andalusian mare
How many times per week do you ride? every day

What do you show in? 2 level Dressage

What are your goals in riding? always get better

Any other interists / hobbies? Piano

What music do you like? Diffrent, mostly alternative rock some classic and whatever I think sounds neat at the moment

Do any of your family members ride? My Grandpa, and my Mom can ride some (both Western) 

What is your favorite breed? Rheinländer, Westfalener, Haflinger

Where do you live? Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## peace love and paints

How long have you been riding?
16 years.

How old are you? 
 20 

What do you look like? 
 dark hair, blue eyes, and small

What is your disipline? 
 barrels
trail 

How high have you jumped? 
 over a ditch and logs

What horses do you own/ lease? 
 i own 2 paint mares one that is in foal. 2 breeding stock paint fillies

How many times per week do you ride? 
 1-2

What do you show in? 
 barrels in local shows

What are your goals in riding? 
 work my way up into bigger shows with the barrel racing. start and finish my two foals into barrels.

Any other interists / hobbies? 
 swimming, training

What music do you like? 
 country, rock

Do any of your family members ride? 
 my mom used to show when she was younger, now she has back injuries and isn't able.

What is your favorite breed? 
 i love the paints...

Where do you live?
south, carolina


----------



## CheyAut

How long have you been rding? REALLY riding, 16 years

How old are you? 28

What do you look like? short, red head (not natural lol), green eyes, look young

What is your disipline? main thing is combined driving. Love jumping, so I do H/J since that's pretty prevelent, hope to get "back" into eventing though

How high have you jumped? no idea... it's been years since I've jumped above 2'6" probably? I know I've done 3' and probably 3'6" but I really don't know!

What horses do you own/ lease? 25!

How many times per week do you ride? varies

What do you show in? combined driving, darbies, AMHA and AMHR shows, fun shows, and open/schooling shows. Will start AHA shows soon though

What are your goals in riding? to HAVE FUN!  and always improve

Any other interists / hobbies? all animals. I LOVE doing agility with my dogs, did carting/driving with a past dog and want to train current dogs for it, recently "started" two of my dogs in herding and we LOVE it!  Also love my goats, cats, rabbits, ect

What music do you like? most, mainly alternative and country. HATE rap!

Do any of your family members ride? nope! My mom loved horses (she died when I was 7) and my sister in law (brothers wife) does, but that's it. Hubby HATES to ride but loves to drive his minis

What is your favorite breed? Tie between Friesians and Miniatures, but Arabians are close behind!

Where do you live? Arizona


----------



## DarkChylde

How long have you been rding? almost 30 years

How old are you? 38, 39 next month

What do you look like? greying red hair, green eyes, not bad for my age

What is your disipline?Dressage first and foremost

How high have you jumped? about 4 1/2 feet, back in the day

What horses do you own/ lease? own 3, a warmblood mare, a paint gelding, and a mustang stud colt

How many times per week do you ride? usually at least 1, but I am down with tendonitis in my elbow and can't ride at all:-(

What do you show in? I don't, but I am taking our littlest to shows. Local ones.

What are your goals in riding? To be my best, for me and the horse

Any other interists / hobbies? Heresy, Keltic anything, and herbalism

What music do you like? Bad stuff :twisted:

Do any of your family members ride? hubby and youngest daughter

What is your favorite breed? Fresians

Where do you live? Virginia


----------



## charroit

How long have you been rding? 11 years

How old are you? 16 (Going to be 17 in Jan 2 )

What do you look like? 5' blonde hair hazel eyes

What is your disipline? charro, western, english, trail, gymkhana, endurance =D

How high have you jumped? 2' 

What horses do you own/ lease? 9 Appaloosa stallion, POA mare, Spanish Pony Stallion, Falabella blend stallion, POA/SEA cross stallion, Mangalarga Marchador mare, Norwegian Fjord Mare, Pinto gelding, Spanish mustang mare. (I think that covers it... :/ )

How many times per week do you ride? everyday 9-11 hours a day...

What do you show in? Gymkhana, WP, Halter, Gaited pleasure

What are your goals in riding? To properly exhibit the exotic horse breeds

Any other interists / hobbies? nope 

What music do you like? rap, reggeton, banda, and country... 

Do any of your family members ride? nopers

What is your favorite breed? Austercon 

Where do you live? California, usa


----------



## JimmysSlave

How long have you been riding? 22 years 

How old are you? 28

What do you look like? 5'6", black hair, green eyes, pretty slim

What is your disipline? Racehorses

How high have you jumped? 2 metre steeplechase fence.

What horses do you own/ lease? One delinquient thoroughbred called Jimmy, hes 17hh, and reminds me of an uncoordinated giraffe - I love him to bits! 

How many times per week do you ride? Everyday. (I ride for racehorses for a job)

What do you show in? I dont. Would love to though!

What are your goals in riding? To get my horse Jimmy back to racing.

Any other interists / hobbies? Guitar.

What music do you like? Rock chick!!

Do any of your family members ride? Nope. Mums a doctor and hates me riding... I have bones like chalk and break very easliy!! Poor mum... I make her worry!

What is your favorite breed? Love my thoroughbreds, but also very keen on getting a quarter horse.

Where do you live? Taranaki, New Zealand


----------



## BeauReba

How long have you been riding? 11 years

How old are you? in my 20s

What do you look like? pasty with brown hair

What is your discipline? used to be hunter and morgan horses, but now harness racing

How high have you jumped? 3' but I dislike jumping

What horses do you own/ lease? own a standardbred

How many times per week do you ride? 0

What do you show in? harness racing

What are your goals in riding? to retrain an ex-racehorse

Any other interests / hobbies? baking, reading, correcting bad punctuation and spelling

What music do you like? country, alternative, classical, jazz...

Do any of your family members ride? my sister

What is your favorite breed? standardbreds

Where do you live? Alberta, Canada


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

*How long have you been riding?* ​ 
Hmm, I had one riding lesson when I was 7, and stopped. Then I started back riding when I was 11. I'd say about 8/9 year's, but that was only once/twice a week on a friend's pony. I then got my own horses at 13 and so yeah.​ 
*How old are you?* ​ 
I am 20.​ 
*What do you look like?* ​ 
I don't know how tall I am, I think I'm 5'6/5'7, I have black hair, blue eyes. ​ 
And in one word, gothic looking.​ 
*What is your discipline?* ​ 
Hacking out and jumping.​ 
*How high have you jumped?* ​ 
4ft and a little over that.​ 
*What horses do you own/ lease?* ​ 
I own 7 horses, and 3 are Andalusians, one is a Cob X Andalusian, the other's are a Cob X TB, a Welsh Cob X Arabian and a Miniature.​ 
*How many times a week do you ride?* ​ 
I have only ridden twice in 6 months at the moment, because my house had burnt down and is being re-built, and so it's hard getting in and out with the horses.​ 
*What do you show in?* ​ 
Uh, I havn't shown in a while, but I do jumping and just show in Best turned out and coloured horse classes.​ 
*What are your goals in riding?* ​ 
To be a horse trainer.​ 
*Any other interests/hobbies?* ​ 
Well, photography, art, reading, writing, listening to music and singing.​ 
*What music do you like?* ​ 
Heavy Metal/Black Metal/Industrial/Rock/Oldies ​ 
*Do any of your family members ride?* ​ 
My mum and 2 younger brothers ride sometimes and one of my cousins.​ 
*What is your favorite breed?* ​ 
Andalusians and Friesians.​ 
*Where do you live?* ​ 
The UK, South Wales.​


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

How long have you been riding? 

11-12 years, competing for 9.

How old are you? 

19

What do you look like? 

5'3 brown hair blue eyes and otherwise a scrubby university student.

What is your discipline?

Dressage, but I do sometimes venture into the hunter ring or low level eventing.

How high have you jumped? 

4'

What horses do you own/ lease? 

I have a horse named Rowan, I've owned him for almost 6 months. My mother is riding a horse named Porkchop, he is a friends and I guess we are basically free leasing him for an indeterminate amount of time 

How many times per week do you ride?

4-5, more if I'm lucky.

What do you show in?

I've shown FEI levels, and in 2009 I'm hoping to get Rowan to second or third level and if possible show in the FEI 6 year old classes.

What are your goals in riding?

First and foremost I'd like to ride in a CDI in the next 5-6 years, if a horse falls into my lap I'd like to do NAYRC, and I'd like to get Rowan to PSG or GP. Long term I would really enjoy being an FEI judge.

Any other interests / hobbies? 

I'm in 2nd year Mining Engineering.

What music do you like?

Good music in most genres. I can't stand the radio, or today's "pop" music, that includes country. I enjoy metal, hardcore, electronic music (mostly house and hardcore), jazz, blues, new wave, baroque, classical and rap (like, real rap. Not this "gansta" crap).

Do any of your family members ride?

My mother.

What is your favorite breed? 

Hanoverians.

Where do you live?

Canada


----------



## Flexion

*How long have you been rding?* 3 1/2 years

*How old are you?* I'm a minor.

*What do you look like?* Short, thin, blond, glasses

*What is your disipline?* Hunters, equitation, jumpers.

*How high have you jumped?* About 2'.

*What horses do you own/ lease?* I don't lease.

*How many times per week do you ride?* Once a week.

*What do you show in?* Hunters, equitation, jumpers.

*What are your goals in riding?* Go to the Maclay Finals, or make it to Grand Prix level for jumpers.

*Any other interists / hobbies?* Camp, sailing, shooting, guys, swimming, drawing, running

*What music do you like?* Alternative, Rock, Metal, Hip-Hop&Rap

*Do any of your family members ride?* Nope.

*What is your favorite breed?* Paints, Welshies, QHs, TBs, and Warmbloods.

*Where do you live?* Uranus :lol:


----------



## zanytactics

How long have you been riding? 23 years

How old are you? 27

What do you look like? 5'10" Blonde/brownish hair blue eyes

What is your disipline? i guess just pleasure riding at the moment. I have competed in eventing, dressage, hunters, little western, games.

How high have you jumped? 3'3" that was a long time ago.

What horses do you own/ lease? Own- 2 T-bred's (Jesse-18 & Daytona-9), 1 Appy (Hereford-27), 2 Qtr Horses (Pana-35 & Ojai-24). Obiviously I can't get rid of horses I keep collecting lol.

How many times per week do you ride? once if I'm lucky at the moment, just started new job.

What do you show in? I don't show anymore, but have in the past. Mostly Dressage & Eventing

What are your goals in riding? I want to be able to have a small scale training facility that I live on. And do beginer lessons in Dressage and Jumpers.

Any other interists / hobbies? I love animals, if it needs a home I end up taking them. Sometimes placing in new homes or just keeping. I enjoy going to the dunes dirt bike riding, and camping.

What music do you like? a little of everything.

Do any of your family members ride? My mom used to ride, my aunt rides. But I'm the major horse enthusist.

What is your favorite breed? t-bred's & Warmblood (one day I will have one)

Where do you live? Souther CA


----------



## rosie9r

How long have you been rding? 13 years

How old are you? 25

What do you look like? 5'4 blonde hair blue eyes

What is your disipline? endurance

How high have you jumped? 3'1 

What horses do you own/ lease? 1

How many times per week do you ride? 5-7

What do you show in? don't show

What are your goals in riding? to learn more about myself

Any other interists / hobbies? i surf, rebuild old cars, and work too much

What music do you like? everything!

Do any of your family members ride? nope

What is your favorite breed? Morgans!

Where do you live? San Diego, CA, USA


----------



## pleasurehorse11

How long have you been rding? since i was two 

How old are you? 16

What do you look like? 5'4 long blonde hair, blue eyes

What is your disipline? Western pleasure and hunt seat

How high have you jumped? cross poles lol~ 

What horses do you own/ lease? 3 QH 

How many times per week do you ride? 5-7

What do you show in? open and used to do QH but horse was green will do AQHA this year though

What are your goals in riding? congress or world show

Any other interists / hobbies? 4-wheelers and cool cars

What music do you like? COUNTRY!

Do any of your family members ride? YES the whole lot but i am the only one who shows anymore

What is your favorite breed? QUARTER HORSE!!!

Where do you live? Michigan


----------



## Amanda Marie

How long have you been riding? I've been around horses since I was about 6, and got my own horse when I was about 8. So 8. 

How old are you? 18 in one month. woot! lol.

What do you look like? 5'5", blonde hair, very blue eyes. I have some pics of me and my horses in my photo albums on my profile. 

What is your disipline? Western... Though I just got all my english tack, so hopefully next summer I will get to start riding english occasionaly.

How high have you jumped? I don't do jumping... and unless you count jumping ditches. lol.

What horses do you own/ lease? I own a QH mare, and my mom owns a Belgian mare.

How many times per week do you ride? depends on the season. lol.

What do you show in? I used to show in 4H, but showing wasn't really my forte'. I'd rather just trail ride. lol. But the past couple years I've been helping my younger cousins prepare for their 4H shows, and this next summer will be the first summer I will get to help my sister.  -she's getting a horse hopefully this weekend!! 

What are your goals in riding? Enjoy it! My horses are what makes me happy... live it up. 

Any other interists / hobbies? I love art... it is my other passtime. I've also been a fish-aholic since the 5th grade... I have two 55 gallons, a 30, 29, 20, 18, 16 bowfront, multiple 10's, and quite a few 1-4 gallons for my bettas.

What music do you like? I love pretty much everything. Music is another thing I can't live without. My Ipod literally goes _everywhere_ with me. the only things I don't often listen to is alot of music from the 70's & 80's, but I really like music from the 60's and before, with the exception of older country. I love country, just not the older stuff. Then I like pretty much everything from the 90's-now.

Do any of your family members ride? my mom, aunts, uncles, cousins, sister, and my step mom took lessons this summer (she's a city girl, so the horse world is kinda a new realm for her).

What is your favorite breed? Lets see... I really like QH's and Paints... and as for breeds you don't see as often, I like Canadians and Fjords.

Where do you live? Colorado


----------



## ManeEvent

How long have you been riding? ---I think since '92ish? Can't remember exactly.

How old are you? ---27 in 2 days.

What do you look like? ---6' blonde hair, green eyes. Everyone says I look like Julia Stiles, but I do NOT agree. 

What is your discipline? ---when I was training: hunter/jumper, but since that ended a long time ago, just ride english for pleasure. I'd love to try my hand at dressage. 

How high have you jumped? ---2' 6" I think.

What horses do you own/ lease? ---none *sniffle* YET!

How many times per week do you ride? ---0 *sniffle*

What do you show in? ---Dog Grooming Competitions, lol. 

What are your goals in riding? ---to own my own horse, and one for my daughter someday, to be best friends and trusting with that horse, not have any doubts just be an in tune team. 

Any other interists / hobbies? ---my kids, photography, dogs.

What music do you like? ---Rock n Roll, some country, classical, some old school hip hop. 

Do any of your family members ride? ---my sister, my cousin took lessons with me years and years ago, not anymore though. 

What is your favorite breed? ---to look at and dream about: Arabians and Andalusians. to one day own: Friesians and maybe some tall European import Warmblood...mmmmm.

Where do you live? ---Connecticut, US


----------



## wanderlust

How long have you been riding? ---I took lessons when I was 11/12, and I just started really riding again about 6 weeks ago. 

How old are you? --25

What do you look like? ---I am 5'5, black hair, amber eyes, and a chubby girly

What is your discipline? ---right now I am just going over the basics. 

How high have you jumped? ---once I got pretty high on a pogo stick..but on a horse, i haven't jumped

What horses do you own/ lease? ---none..i ride Faith, a 14yo draft cross that the stable owns. 

How many times per week do you ride? ---I take 3-4 lessons a week. I am addicted!

What do you show in? --nada 

What are your goals in riding? ---to learn horsemanship, and to be the best rider I can be. 

Any other interists / hobbies? ---music, photography, writing, knitting

What music do you like? ---I think every genre has a few artists that are talented. I mostly listen to alternative, though.

Do any of your family members ride? --my parents used to, but its been quite a while

What is your favorite breed? ---I would love to have a Friesian. I tend to like a lot of the draft crosses as well. 

Where do you live? ---Long Island, NY


----------



## kerplop

_How long have you been riding?_ Erruhh I think 3ish years?

_How old are you?_ 16

_What do you look like?_ I have a lot of big, thick, long, curly brown hair that I wear down all the time. People generally label me "hippy".

_What is your disipline_? Hunters, jumpers, eventing, dressage

_How high have you jumped?_ I compete at 3', and when I fool around in the ring it's between that and 4' on my 15.1 little horsey. ))

_What horses do you own/ lease?_ One, Catalina's Wish. I bought her with Christmas/birthday money that I've been saving up with since I was born. I haven't been able to withdrawal any money from my bank account since.

_How many times per week do you ride?_ 6ish

_What do you show in?_ Anything that sparks my interest

_What are your goals in riding?_ For me, to eventually go prelim and do 4' hunters in 2 years.

_Any other interests / hobbies?_ Tennis, squash, soccer, biking, drawing, computers, guitar, garage band, my mac, writing, pantsing people, daydreaming about being with my horse.

_What music do you like? _John Mayer, Joshua Radin, Joe Purdy, Fleetwood Mac, Rocky Votolato, Guster, Matt Nathanson, Matt Wertz, Matt Costa, LMNT, Ben Folds (/5), Ok Go, 98º, Marjorie Fair, Seabear, Leo Vottke, Jared Strock, Jack Johnson, The Kooks, Blink-182, Rogue Wave, Seabear, Stroke 9, Bishop Allen, The Fratellis, Jaymay, Thomas Cunninghan, Pete Yorn, The Thrills, Sufjan Stevens, Windsor for the Derby, David Ryan Harris, City and Colour, Braddigan, Jay Nash, Ari Hest, Adele, G Love, Arctic Monkeys, Juanes, Mirah, Meiko, The Jealous Girlfriends, The Shins, Broken Social Scene, The Sea And Cake, The Mountain Goats, The Flaming Lips, Modest Mouse, Jason Mraz, Dog's eye view, Eddie Vedder, Folk Implosion 

_Do any of your family members ride?_ My very distant aunt used to ride in college in the 80s, and was nice enough to give me her vintage riding clothes/brush box. Things from 20 years ago are so much better quality than now.

_What is your favorite breed?_ Unpapered mutts, because that's what my horse is. She could be half donkey for all I know.

_Where do you live?_ MD, US


----------



## xilikeggs0

How long have you been rding? 10 years, off and on

How old are you? 20

What do you look like? Like this:









What is your disipline? I used to do hunters and equitation, but I've been driving lately

How high have you jumped? Probably about 2'6". I missed out on bigger jumps by falling in love with a 13.2hh pony.

What horses do you own/ lease? 1, Lacy

How many times per week do you ride? I ride maybe once a month, but I drive 5 days a week.

What do you show in? Nothing.

What are your goals in riding? To have fun and to show my percheron or maybe a clydesdale one day.

Any other interists / hobbies? Not really. Animals in general.

What music do you like?Absolutely anything.

Do any of your family members ride? No.

What is your favorite breed? All drafts. 

Where do you live? San Antonio.

poneh, what part of Maryland are you from? I used to live in Columbia.


----------



## tawariel

How long have you been rding? 5 years

How old are you? 17

What do you look like? 5'9'', brown hair, blue eyes

What is your disipline? dressage and jumping

How high have you jumped? ~ 2'9''

What horses do you own/ lease? lease: an arabian gelding - Shetan

How many times per week do you ride? 5-7 times

What do you show in? dressage and jumping

What are your goals in riding? to advance to the next level (L)

Any other interists / hobbies? playing the violin, going out, read books,...

What music do you like? rock, pop and such stuff

Do any of your family members ride? no, but they´ve tried all :lol:

What is your favorite breed? arabians

Where do you live? Vorarlberg/Austria


----------



## horsegirl123

How many years have you been riding: 3 years 

How many times per week do you ride: 1 time a week

What are your goals in riding: To jump "the wall" and to get a horse!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

How long have you been rding? umm since 3rd grade i think.

How old are you? 15

What do you look like? 4'11 very blonde hair blue eyes.

What is your disipline? Barrel racing, trail riding, just whatever i feel like.

How high have you jumped? haha maybe 8 inches.

What horses do you own/ lease? 1 and she's my love.

How many times per week do you ride? i dont ride as of right now but i do go and work my horse often.

What do you show in? nothing so far.

What are your goals in riding? To make it in the big time rodeos

Any other interists / hobbies? umm I like to go hunt, fish, ride 4-wheelers, shop...lots of stuff.

What music do you like? I go for almost any type of music, my favorite would have to be. Country, and oldies.

Do any of your family members ride? no not really.

What is your favorite breed? I have 4. Drafts, Paints, Quarter horses, and warmbloods

Where do you live? Texas.


----------



## Got2Gallop

*How long have you been riding?* About 15 years

*How old are you?* 38

*What do you look like?* 5'6, blonde, blue eyes

*What is your discipline?* Western I suppose

*How high have you jumped?* 2'

*What horses do you own/ lease?* I own a QH filly

*How many times per week do you ride?* none at the moment :-(

*What do you show in?* Don't really "show", I like to compete in Team Penning!!

*What are your goals in riding?* Not to hinder my horse!

*Any other interests/hobbies?* reading,hiking,computers,blogging

*What music do you like?* Lots of different stuff (country especially)

*Do any of your family members ride?* No 

*What is your favorite breed?* Quarter Horses (love Freisians too!!)

*Where do you live? * Fabulously green and soggy Oregon


----------



## BoBoDaClown

How long have you been rding? 1 year 6 months.

How old are you? 29

What do you look like? 5'8 brown hair brown eyes

What is your disipline? Trail Rider

How high have you jumped? No way man, all 4 on the ground 4 me.

What *horses* do you own/ lease? A TWH named Bogart

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4

What do you show in? My baby is not registered so we just enjoy the trails together.

What are your goals in riding? To become more balanced and more knowledgable about horses

Any other interists / hobbies? nope just *horses* 

What music do you like? Anything. I love it all.

Do any of your family members ride? no

What is your favorite breed? TWH

Where do you live? Illinios, usa


----------



## english_rider144

How long have you been rding? *I've been riding for 6 years.*

How old are you? *16, 17 next month*

What do you look like? *5'1" brown hair past my shoulders, blue eyes*

What is your disipline? *hunter/jumper*

How high have you jumped? ~ *2'6"*

What horses do you own/ lease? *none*

How many times per week do you ride? *3*

What do you show in? *nothing yet*

What are your goals in riding? *Probably jump over 5 ft*

Any other interists / hobbies? *lots lol, hunting, fishing, trapping, musicc, camping*

What music do you like? *metal, country, rock, techno*

Do any of your family members ride?* my aunt who is a pro barrel racer, my dad did and my moms one sister did.*

What is your favorite breed? *Thoroughbred*

Where do you live? *stroudsburg, Pennsylvania, USA*


----------



## RockinTheBit07

How long have you been rding? 6-7 years

How old are you? 19 and a half:wink:

What do you look like? 5'7'', blonde hair, blue eyes

What is your disipline? Jumpers!!

How high have you jumped? 4ft

What horses do you own/ lease? 1 Joe!!

How many times per week do you ride? 5x, but I lunge one day and turn him out the other day or i ride.

What do you show in? Schooling shows i have gone up to 3'6'' jumpers, but at big shows around 2'9''.

What are your goals in riding? To make Joe the best he can be, and maybe jumping big stuff more comfortably and getting Joe to not pull on me/be on his front end.

Any other interists / hobbies? Reading, music, photography and hanging with friends, but Joe always comes first, cause he is my baby:wink:

What music do you like? Some country like Alan Jackson(I love him!!! <3) and rascal flatts, Love rock and alternative like Saosin, 30 seconds to mars, etc. And I love love love beethoven, Bach and Mozart That stuff is amazing!

Do any of your family members ride? LOL uhh no

What is your favorite breed? Thoroughbreds all the way!!

Where do you live? California where all the sunshine is:mrgreen:


----------



## Midwest Paint

*How long have you been rding?*
_Ohh, about 20+ years. 
_
*How old are you?* 
_30_

*What do you look like?* 
_6'00, blond, hazel eyes_

*What is your disipline?* 
_Western and Performance
_
*How high have you jumped?*
_Are we talking fences by accident? LOL
_
*What horses do you own/ lease?* 
_Own, and a small herd thats growing. 5 now, 2 coming in foal, 3 on the way, all are Paints!_

*How many times per week do you ride?*
_On a good week, 6-9, on a rough week, 1-2_

*What do you show in?* 
_Several events that are APHA sanctioned._

*What are your goals in riding?*
_Continue to improve as everyone should, enhance and fine tune my skills._

*Any other interests / hobbies?* 
_Autocross, auto restoration and moddifications, shooting, and I am sure many other things._

*What music do you like?* 
_Good one.. I love 80's rock (I know, I know), a vareity, and if it is country its Ledoux, 90's country._

*Do any of your family members ride?* 
_Parents did. No one except me now.
_
*What is your favorite breed?*
_I will give you one guess... LOL_

*Where do you live?*
_Big Skies Wyoming!_


----------



## peanut

*how long have you been riding?* 1 year

*How old are you?* 22

*What do you look like? 5'3 hazel eyes,blonde hair* 

*What is your discipline?* jumping(trying)

*How high have you jumped?* like 1 foot lol

*What horses do you own/ lease?* 4yo tb mare

*How many times per week do you ride?* 4

*What do you show in?* nothing atm

*What are your goals in riding? become a better team* 

*Any other interests/hobbies? shopping lol* 

*What music do you like?a bit of everything*

*Do any of your family members ride?* No 

*What is your favorite breed?* thoroughbreds of course
*Where do you live? adelaide,south australia*


----------



## VACountryGirl

How long have you been riding? Wow, on and off for about 16 years.

How old are you? 25

What do you look like? 5'4", green eyes, shoulder-length blonde and brown hair, average build.

What is your disipline? pleasure riding, jumping

How high have you jumped? I know for a fact 2'6" but possibly 3'. I can't remember.

What horses do you own/ lease? a thoroughbred, Tanner, and my mom has a Quarter Horse, Flashy.

How many times per week do you ride? none at the moment, but at least once when my horses are here at home.

What do you show in? Hate showing, but when I did, english equitation, and under saddle classes. I did a couple of jumping ones too.

What are your goals in riding? None, just to help me get into better shape and keep my horses in shape.

Any other interests/hobbies? music, concerts, TV, reading (favorite writers are Patricia Cornwell and Kathy Reichs), horses (obviously), ferrets

What music do you like? country, pop, rock, classic rock, a little r&b, so really a little of everything.

Do any of your family members ride? my mom did until she hurt her back really badly.

What is your favorite breed? any of the draft horses, thoroughbreds, Quarter Horses

Where do you live? King George, Virginia


----------



## LauraB

How long have you been riding? Since I was 5

How old are you? 24

What do you look like? 5'3" hazel eyes and brown hair

What is your disipline? hunter under saddle, driving, showmanship, halter

How high have you jumped? Over 4' 

What horses do you own/ lease? Cliff a Paint, Zoe a Paint Pony, Rusty a Mini

How many times per week do you ride? about 5 times a week in the spring, summer, and fall and usually not at all in the winter.

What do you show in? Hunter Under Saddle, Driving, Showmanship, halter

What are your goals in riding? I have met most of them so now basically just to have fun.

Any other interests/hobbies? dogs?

What music do you like? country

Do any of your family members ride? Yes, my dad has a Tennesse Walker

What is your favorite breed? Paints!

Where do you live? Spartan country


----------



## anrz

*How long have you been rding?* almost 7 years

*How old are you?* 13

*What do you look like?* 5'7", brown hair, gray-blue eyes

*What is your disipline?* English equitation, hunters, dressage

*How high have you jumped?* In one of my lessons I jumped 4' because the mare I was riding seriously overjumps- she's still VERY green- my trainer said she jumped 4'. On purpose, 2'3". My trainer puts me on the greenies so not too high yet.

*What horses do you own/ lease?* None

*How many times per week do you ride?* 2-3 times a week

*What do you show in?* Hunter Over Fences, Equitation (flat and O/F), Dressage

*What are your goals in riding?* Make it to Maclay Finals, ride at Badminton or Rolex, always be learning more about riding and horses, get the best out of any horse I ride.

*Any other interests / hobbies?* Horses, piano, viola, horses, reading, drawing, horses, volleyball, camping, horses. I can safely say my life revolves around horses .

*What music do you like?* anything but not usually classical music

*Do any of your family members ride?* My sister used to ride but she gave it up to focus on figure skating.

*What is your favorite breed?* Any horse with a good personality!

*Where do you live?* Wisconsin


----------



## RoosterDo

How long have you been riding? 10yrs 

How old are you? 24

What do you look like? 5'2 brown hair blue eyes big butt 

What is your discipline? pleasure

How high have you jumped? 4ft

What horses do you own/ lease? 2

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4

What do you show in? used to do gymkhanas but nothing now 

What are your goals in riding? Just to have a really well rounded trained horse that I trained by myself

Any other interists / hobbies? all animals, i also love to read.

What music do you like? Everything except rap

Do any of your family members ride? My hubby and my sister

What is your favorite breed? I really dont have one
Where do you live? colorado springs colorado


----------



## myQHpaul

How long have you been rding? off and on for 30 years

How old are you? 36

What do you look like? 5'6 with black hair and brown eyes

What is your disipline? western pleasure

How high have you jumped? 2 foot and that was 15 years ago when i was in college

What horses do you own/ lease? 1

How many times per week do you ride? 5-6 during the summer and any school vacations, 1-2 during the school year (obviously i am a teacher LOL)

What do you show in? no shows

What are your goals in riding? riding with just a halter

Any other interists / hobbies? reading and playing with my 2 labradors

What music do you like? big 80's and popular top ten stuff

Do any of your family members ride? my dad use to as did my mom but not for years

What is your favorite breed? quarter horse. i am a sucker for big muscles

Where do you live? Ohio


----------



## goldilockz

How long have you been rding? *About 20 years*

How old are you? *29*

What do you look like? *Pregnant Barbie :lol:*

What is your disipline? *Western whatever*

How high have you jumped? *Not very lol*

What horses do you own/ lease? *2 QHs, Arizona and Dixie*

How many times per week do you ride? *Right now zero because of the behbeh in mah belleh*

What do you show in? *Nothing yet since we moved to Colorado*

What are your goals in riding? *Trails, camping, local rodeos*

Any other interists / hobbies? *Hiking, camping, kayaking, rock climbing, drawing, off-roading* 

What music do you like? *Country*

Do any of your family members ride? *Husband*

What is your favorite breed? *Quarter horses* 

Where do you live? *Colorado*


----------



## Sunny06

*How long have you been riding?* about 4 years but it feels a WHOLE LOTlonger than that!

*How old are you?* 15 this year

*What do you look like?* about 5'6-ish, long natural blonde hair, boring brown eyes with glasses.

*What is your disipline?* I trail ride my SSH Western, but I also ride English a LOT on the lil pony we have. I LOVE to jump him, too. I would love to someday do Hunter Jumper, Dressage, Reining, and/or vaulting (even though I am TOTALLY not flexible) Lol.

*How high have you jumped?* 2'9

*What horses do you own/ lease?* I live with 5 horses. My own personal horse is Sunny.

*How many times per week do you ride?* Almost everyday because our horses are kept on our property.

*What do you show in?* I've showed once at a Fun Show. I think we participated in a few WTs, several Halter Classes, and something else but I can't remember.

*What are your goals in riding?* To eventually have a good all-around horse who behaves and respects me.

*Any other interests / hobbies?* Horses, horses, horses, and guess what? Horses.

*What music do you like?* Country, classic rock, bluegrass, some R&B, guitar anything.

*Do any of your family members ride?* Both parents and both grandparents, even thought they are very old.

*What is your favorite breed?* Spotted Saddle Horse, and anything gaited.

*Where do you live?* Southern US.


----------



## myhorsesonador

How long have you been rding? 5 or 6 years ICR

How old are you? 16

What do you look like? 5'7 brown hair brown eyes

What is your disipline? hunters, jumpers, western

How high have you jumped? 4' its been a few years

What horses do you own/ lease? Sonador a 4 y/o QH

How many times per week do you ride? 1 if I'm lucky

What do you show in? I dont lol

What are your goals in riding? to love and care for my horses 

Any other interists / hobbies? Guitar, Dogs, Church

What music do you like? Rock, Death metal

Do any of your family members ride? no

What is your favorite breed? idk i have a thing for haflingers and Frisians

Where do you live? Florida, usa


----------



## Nita

How long have you been rding? Since before I could walk. =)

How old are you? 15

What do you look like? 5'8", auburn hair with blonde highlights, hazel eyes

What is your disipline? english, western, reining, cutting, ranch riding, trail, a little bit of jumping, haha. Lots of random stuff.

How high have you jumped? IDK like... 3 feet?

What horses do you own/ lease? like six. lol

How many times per week do you ride? usually... everyday. not as much when I'm uber busy though.

What do you show in? 4-H, local shows. Soon, AQHA.

What are your goals in riding? to compete in reining at AQHA shows.

Any other interists / hobbies? TWILIGHT. and boys. lol

What music do you like? most anything pretty recent. not jazz and blues and stuff like that though.

Do any of your family members ride? all of them

What is your favorite breed? QUARTER HORSES. haha but I LOVE all horses. Of course.

Where do you live? Montana, USA


----------



## Tennessee

*How long have you been rding?* 
Since I was 7, so 8 years.

*How old are you?* 
Fifteen

*What do you look like?* 
5' 3", Dirty Blonde Hair, Blue Eyes, Medium Build

*What is your disipline?* 
Western, English, and Bareback!

*How high have you jumped?* 
Three feet. But that was on a trail ride. Hehe

*What horses do you own/ lease? *
Look under my "Horses" tab. 

*How many times per week do you ride?* 
2-3 times most weeks. But, some I ride more than that.

*What do you show in?* 
Right now just trail riding. I am trying to get back into barrel racing and what not.

*What are your goals in riding?* 
To train a horse of my own. To get at least a 16 time in barrel racing. To jump over 3 feet.

*Any other interists / hobbies?* 
Not really. But, I honestly have to consider school a hobby, because I am trying my best to keep my grade mega high. 

*What music do you like?* 
Mostly country, classic or new. I also listen to artists like Lady Gaga, Katy Perry, Queen, and some others.

*Do any of your family members ride?* 
Not really anybody in my immediate family, but my uncle's are big horse buffs.

*What is your favorite breed?* 
Quarter Horses/Paint Horses, but I have always wanted a TB or Haflinger. 

*Where do you live?* 
Tennessee, hence the name. =]


----------



## yooperbug

*How long have you been riding?* Not long enough

*How old are you?* 26

*What do you look like?* I'm a big girl with brown hair and eyes 5'10:

*What is your disipline?* Western.....trail riding

*How high have you jumped?* Never jumped a horse.

*What horses do you own/ lease?* Own one

*How many times per week do you ride?* Not enough.

*What do you show in?* Haven't showed but if I do it would be in halter.

*What are your goals in riding?* To be more confident in the saddle.

*Any other interists / hobbies?* Fishing, camping, outdoors stuff. 

*What music do you like?* I like all kids of music.

*Do any of your family members ride?* Nope.

*What is your favorite breed?* I'd have to say paints and QH's. My dream horse is a Friesian but that's not happening. 

*Where do you live?* Upper Peninsula of Michigan


----------



## Sophie19

How long have you been rding? 7 years

How old are you? 24

What do you look like? brown hair, hazel eyes, middle weight, middle hight, 

What is your disipline? Hunters/Jumper, I also trail ride and dabble in dressage, although I don't have the patience to do it well.

How high have you jumped? Round 3 feet

What horses do you own/ lease? Hershey-OTTB-very tall, dark bay

How many times per week do you ride? 3 usually

What do you show in? My area is not very English ridding friendly and my horse would look quite silly in a western saddle. So I just ride in the hunter Under Saddle class at the western shows round here. Next summer I'll be moving and will have more options.

What are your goals in riding? I want to be my best and I want my horse to be well rounded. Mostly I just ride to keep myself sane and balanced.

Any other interists / hobbies? I like to quilt.

What music do you like? anything really.

Do any of your family members ride? I'm slowly teaching by boyfriend. He does quite well actually. I'm proud of him.

What is your favorite breed? I pretty much take it horse by horse. My favorite horse I ever worked with was a Standard-breed Arabian cross. 

Where do you live? Jonesboro Arkansas, its yucky, I'll be gone next May. Hooray.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

*How long have you been rding?* since i was about 9 or 10
*
How old are you?* 17*

What do you look like? *158cm tall, brown hair, green eyes, slim/slender
*
What is your disipline? *Showing (hunters, hacks, ponies) and eventing. I like the occasional showjumping or dressage day to mix things up a bit though.
*
How high have you jumped? *a metre 40 on my TB (4.592 feet) and a metre on my little pony (LOL) (3.28 feet)
*
What horses do you own/ lease? *own two, ride one for a friend. I own Barney (Westegaard Mi Manchi Tanto) and Oscar (Tundra Park Oscar) and ride Boofy (Westegaard Vandalism)
*
How many times per week do you ride? *As many as i can but at the moment its only around 3 or 4
*
What do you show in? *Ridden classes, rider classes, pairs, best presented, pony club events (rider, mount etc.), newcomer (depending)... pretty much all flat classes.. a few jumping ones on Boof..
*
What are your goals in riding?* To own my own pony stud and to continue competing in shows and eventing at higher levels =)
*
Any other interists / hobbies? *Used to do gymnastics but cant because of my knee.. other than that i like sewing stuff (jackets, waistcoats, stocks, rugs, blankets.. mostly for me =))* 

What music do you like? *Most things on the top 40, but i do like R&B sometimes... Mostly chris brown, tpain, flo rider (NOT LOW!!!)...
*
Do any of your family members ride? *None.. it's hard growing up in a family petrified of horses but they do very well all things considered =)
*
What is your favorite breed? *Tough.. I do like miniatures.. but i also really like the stockier breeds such as warmbloods (and crosses).. Friesians would have to be my favourite though..
*
Where do you live? *Victoria, Australia.


----------



## dressagebelle

How long have you been rding? Since I was about 9, maybe younger, so over 15 years

How old are you? 24

What do you look like? 5'1" brown hair, brown/hazel eyes

What is your disipline? hunters, jumpers, dressage

How high have you jumped? 3'9" in lessons, 5' in a day of inspiration after watching the Olympics, as my horse at the time was trained Grand Prix

What horses do you own/ lease? None. But I train 2 different horses at the moment. A 16 hand Halter Quarter Horse, and a 14 hand Paint horse.

How many times per week do you ride? 3

What do you show in? I don't show right now, but I used to do dressage, jumpers, and gymkhanas

What are your goals in riding? To someday compete in dressage at the Olympic level.

Any other interists / hobbies? Rock climbing, hiking, camping, riding quads in the desert, back packing, really anything outdoors lol. Oh and I play the flute 

What music do you like? pretty much anything but rap, but my faves are techno music, and country, some old, but mostly the more modern stuff.

Do any of your family members ride? my dad used to ride, but we had to put his horse down, and there were big issues surrounding that, so after that he only set foot in the ranch once again, and that was to move my horse to her new owners house. Mom is terrified of horses, but my boyfriend has ridden before, and wants to ride again.

What is your favorite breed? I have several that all rank the same. TB's, Dutch Warmbloods, Shires 

Where do you live? California USA


----------



## Equus_girl

*How long have you been riding?* Four years
*
How old are you?* 17*

What do you look like? *5.5 feet tall, brown hair, brown eyes, 
*
What is your discipline? *English is my favorite.
*
How high have you jumped? *I'm just starting jumping so I haven't really done a real jump yet.
*
What horses do you own/ lease? *I don't own any, but I have looked after horses for their owner for 6 years and get to enjoy them just like they were my own.
*
How many times per week do you ride? *Every other week for lessons and when the mare I'm looking after has her baby, I'll be able to ride her. 
*
What do you show in? *I don't show.
*
What are your goals in riding?* To have better control when riding and anchor my heels down!
*
Any other interists / hobbies? *Picking herbs to sell, piano, dogs, llamas.
* 
What music do you like? *Classical
*
Do any of your family members ride? *No. My mom will occasionally if I convince her, but she's not a big fan of it!
*
What is your favorite breed?* Bashkir Curly
*
Where do you live? *Alberta, Canada


----------



## IdahoCowgirl

How long have you been rding? 18 years roughly

How old are you? 29

What do you look like? 5'7 dark hair hazel eyes tan

What is your disipline? Western, Barrels, Pole Bending

How high have you jumped? Depends on how scared I am. haha

What horses do you own/ lease? Own, 8yr old AQHA

How many times per week do you ride? none right now, mare being delivered tomorrow

What do you show in? right now just fun Gymkanas

What are your goals in riding? enjoy it. Not sure if I'm going to seriously compete again or not.

Any other interists / hobbies? Dogs, Truck, Gaming, Art, Tattoos

What music do you like? Everything..'cept jazz, just gives me a headache lol

Do any of your family members ride? Nope

What is your favorite breed? Quarter Horses all the way baby

Where do you live? Boise, ID, USA


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

How long have you been rding? Hmmm... 8 years off and on

How old are you? 23

What do you look like? 6'1", blonde hair, eyes change from blue, green, grey

What is your disipline? trail riding, occassional barrel race

How high have you jumped? too high.... unintentionally. lol

What horses do you own/ lease? Getting my Clydesdale filly soon. Used to own OTTB

How many times per week do you ride? Right now, none. We're military and moved away from all that. Going back this month.

What do you show in? Nothin anymore

What are your goals in riding? trust

Any other interists / hobbies? playing guitar, car restoration, crocheting, drawing, photography, sculpting, anything outdoors... 

What music do you like? Everything but techno, emo, most pop, and boy bands

Do any of your family members ride? My mom's cousin, my cousin. i never see them, though

What is your favorite breed? Clydesdales and Drum Horses 

Where do you live? Right now Virginia... moving to California this month.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

How long have you been rding? 8 years I think 

How old are you? 16

What do you look like? Almost 5'4", skinny, frizzy brown hair and bluish eyes

What is your disipline? hunters mostly and some eq

How high have you jumped? 2'9"

What horses do you own/ lease? I own two, a QH/Paint 15hh, great on the flat but hates jumping (for sale) And a 4 year old grey, OTTB 16.3 who is just amazing and a great confidence builder

How many times per week do you ride? 4-6

What do you show in? Right now Pre-childrens and I think maiden EQ (or is it it novice?) 

What are your goals in riding? Well, my trainers goal is for me to do childrens

Any other interists / hobbies? My other pets, I want to do agility with my younger dog

What music do you like? No idea, I never listen to music

Do any of your family members ride? My dad and mom, and my grandparents use to raise saddlebreds and some of the top welshes around

What is your favorite breed? I like warmbloods, TB's, and welshes, basically any good athletic animal with nice hunter movement 

Where do you live? NW NY, usa


----------



## Brumby

How long have you been riding? The first time I rode was probable 7 years ago.
How old are you? 16

What do you look like? 5' 9" (close) reddish brown hair, brown eyes, cowboy boot (that is pretty much all I wear)

What is your disipline? Western, can ride english to, just down think it looks good with a guy!

How high have you jumped? Over a log one time with a crazy mustang that wouldn't stop!

What horses do you own/ lease? I own two mustangs (not the 1 mentioned above). Bay mare and colt.

How many times per week do you ride? as many as I can

What do you show in? I actually havn't every shown, would like to endurance ride once my horse is in better shape.

What are your goals in riding? to not fall off :lol:. I actually just love to ride, I plan being a trainer once I am older and graduate.

Any other interists / hobbies? guitar, restoring old muscle cars, and cooking (yes I am still a guy)

What music do you like? Classical, bluegrass, country, christian.

Do any of your family members ride? Pretty much every one will ride besides my mom, but one of my brother inpartular likes to ride.

What is your favorite breed? brumby, of the AU stock horse, or the Arab.

Where do you live? Ochlocknee, GA


----------



## QHChik

How long have you been rding? I rode horses while in diapers 
How old are you? I will be 25 this Sunday
What do you look like? 5'6 w/ brown hair & brown eyes
What is your disipline? stock seat
How high have you jumped? logs & ditches
What horses do you own/ lease? Heza TeTotal Mister (Max - 13 y/o QH gelding), My Lil Copper Penny (Penny - 12 y/o QH mare), Obvious Fantasy (Magic 11 y/o QH gelding), Zippallineum (Ziggy - 9 y/o QH mare)
How many times per week do you ride? not even that much. My horses live w/ my mom & dad, 90 miles away.
What do you show in? I showed in halter, western pleasure, showmanship, horsemanship, etc.
What are your goals in riding? at this point, just to ride again
Any other interists / hobbies? nope just horses
What music do you like? country
Do any of your family members ride? my mom and dad both ride very rarely
What is your favorite breed? QH of course!
Where do you live? Kentucky, usa


----------



## happygoose123

*How long have you been riding?* 6 or 7 years
*
How old are you?* 18

*What do you look like? *162cm tall, brown hair, yellow/green/hazel eyes
*
What is your discipline? *English

*How high have you jumped? *um i dont know, ive jumped 44 gallon barrels plenty. i just make jumps and jump them i dont messure them haha.

*What horses do you own/ lease? *i have 3. 10yo paint gelding, 24yo Qh x stock horse gelding and a 5yo thoroughbred mare

*How many times per week do you ride? *lately... very rarely. before chucky (my paint) went lame i rode every day. in a week or 2 i will be riding nearly every day again cause my tb mare will be coming back from training! YAY!!
*
What do you show in? *I don't show
*
What are your goals in riding?* im not sure, i would like to give cross country a try but im happy with my trail riding 

*Any other interists / hobbies? *animals in general, socialising.... mainly horses 

*What music do you like? *little bits of everything

*Do any of your family members ride? *no sadly. my sis use to ride but she lost interest years ago.

*What is your favorite breed?* ooo tough one! my soft spot is paints, my dream horse is gypsy cobs, my practical dream horse is a big solid buckskin brumby!
*
Where do you live? *qld, australia


----------



## rocky pony

Great idea =)

How long have you been rding? since I was around 6 or 7
How old are you? 17 the day after tomorrow =p happy birthday to me
What do you look like? good question. I'm 5'6, have short, very dark blonde hair..huh.
What is your disipline? I'm heading towards hunter jumper
How high have you jumped? probably like one foot, in a western saddle with the reins dropped, holding onto the horn and probably in awful form. but I enjoyed it so much that it inspired me to head into jumping.
What horses do you own/ lease? Kainne, 16.1hh 12 y/o bay TB gelding (hunter/jumper); Rocky, 13.3hh 11 y/o chocolate palomino/silver dapple rocky mountain gelding(trail, pleasure horse); Buddy, 15.2hh 23ish y/o red dun QH gelding (semi-retired former pack horse/roper)
How many times per week do you ride? depends. I've been dealing with different injuries for this entire year so far. when I'm in good health I try to ride daily
What do you show in? I've never shown =(
What are your goals in riding? to compete in hunter over fences
Any other interists / hobbies? animal rights activist, gay rights activist, music...mostly horses.
What music do you like? tegan and sara, bright eyes, modest mouse, afi, death cab for cutie, the beatles, she wants revenge...so many things.
Do any of your family members ride? my mom rides a little bit
What is your favorite breed? rocky mountains, tbs, friesians..but I love all horses.
Where do you live? south bay area, california, usa


----------



## wild_spot

How long have you been rding? I was first on a horse before I was 1, but started riding frequently as five.

How old are you? Nineteen.

What do you look like? Brown hair, blue eyes, tanned, pretty average weight...

What is your disipline? Everything I have a chance to try, but mainly mounted games, campdrafting and ASH shows.

How high have you jumped? About 1.20m

What horses do you own/ lease? Wildey (Wantley Wildcard) My forever pony, 14.1h chesnut Arab gelding, and Bundy (Lone Pine Josh), 15.1h brown ASH gelding.

How many times per week do you ride? differs in winter and summer.

What do you show in? Actual showing? ASH classes. But as in competeing? MG, Jumping, sporting, ODE, dressage, hack classes, basically everything.

What are your goals in riding? To qualify for ASH Nationals and to get competitive in campdrafting.

Any other interists / hobbies? My dogs, Snowboarding, Scuba Diving.

What music do you like? A bit of everything.

Do any of your family members ride? My dad rode when he was about 14, but never since.

What is your favorite breed? Australian Stock Horses.

Where do you live? Canberra, Australia.


----------



## Brighteyes

How long have you been riding? Been riding for three years but I've been around horses most of my life. 

How old are you? Almost 16

What do you look like? 5 feet 3 inches tall. Strong built but not fat. Very dark green eyes with darker flecks. Brownish black hair that goes about half way down my back. Blond highlights. Toes always painted red; it's my trade mark 

What is your disipline? Eventer in training

How high have you jumped? About two feet.

What horses do you own/ lease? I own my own horse, a fjord called Lola.

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4

What do you show in?  Nothing right now, just training. 

What are your goals in riding? To survive. 

Any other interists / hobbies? I raise show chickens.

What music do you like? A little bit of everything. I'm picky. Newer country and some from the 90's.

Do any of your family members ride? Nope. My sister use to though.

What is your favorite breed? Fjords, saddlebreds, icelandic, lighter drafts, halflingers (some of them.) 

Where do you live? Centeral Ga, USA


----------



## eventerdrew

How long have you been riding? for about 10 years

How old are you? 16... 17 in August

What do you look like? I'm 5'2", athletic build but a bit heavy. Brown hair that is wavy/curly

What is your disipline? Eventing, Jumpers

How high have you jumped? about 4'3"

What horses do you own/ lease? I own 3 horses... Ginisee (17 year old OTTB mare, she's my retired Novice eventer), Uma (7 year old 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire, evented BN very challenging ride), Demi (6 year old TB, evented BN but not with me. very forgiving but challenging)

How many times per week do you ride? 5 or 6, usually 6

What do you show in? Eventing... although I haven't done one since last fall. Uma got injured and has been coming back from that.

What are your goals in riding? Having a horse that I can actually package in dressage 

Any other interists / hobbies? I play violin which I enjoy. My high school orchestra is the best in the midwest... literally. I love music (rock/pop), but none of that crappy country.

What music do you like? Rock/Pop. Like Panic at the Disco (who just broke up), Fall Out Boy, My Chemical Romance... stuff like that

Do any of your family members ride? Not anyone in my immediate family. My mom did, but she was reared off by my first horse and had to have back surgery for a herniated disc. so now she can't.

What is your favorite breed? Thoroughbreds, 3/4 TB's 1/4 Drafts (aka Anglo-Shire Sporthorses, TB crosses, American Warmbloods), Haflingers, Hanoverians, Irish Sporthorses.

Where do you live? Kansas, USA

This was a good idea!


----------



## Brumby

happygoose123 said:


> *What is your favorite breed?* my practical dream horse is a big solid buckskin brumby!


 
I want a brumby to, but they are hard to find in the states. I found one, but they were asking to much, was 4.3 hands and 1100 lbs! Well built horse!


----------



## HeydayHunter

How long have you been rding? I've ridden horses since I was about 6, but just recently got my own horse.

How old are you? 14

What do you look like? 5'1" (love me 'cause I'm short ), blonde hair that has lowlights, eyes that are always changing (they are like green/blue/gray right now)

What is your disipline? western pleasure, but I am wanting to get into an english discipline and barrel racing soon.

How high have you jumped? Like 1' 

What horses do you own/ lease? I own a lovely solid red chestnut Missouri Fox Trotter mare named Charisma and lease a 9 year old sorrel QH gelding named Adonis.

How many times per week do you ride? 4-5

What do you show in? I am just getting into showing.

What are your goals in riding? To begin competing in the horse world ^.^

Any other interists / hobbies? Music, Snowboarding, Literature

What music do you like? Anything that has talent.

Do any of your family members ride? My brother.

What is your favorite breed? Probably Fox Trotters 

Where do you live? Missouri, USA


----------



## Trinity

How long have you been riding?: Since I was about 3 or 4 

How old are you? 17 almost 18

What do you look like? 5'2 light brown hair blue eyes and a few freckles

What is your disipline? English and Western

How high have you jumped? I dont jump

What horses do you own/ lease? I own a red roan snow cap appaloosa mare named Savhanna, or Savvie for short.

How many times per week do you ride?: Every day. 7 days a week.

What do you show in? I dont show either lol unless the Musical Ride counts as a show.. Its done in front of an audience anyways.

What are your goals in riding? To be able to train my mare and be good at it.

Any other interists / hobbies? Basically working, friends, photography. Used to be big into dawing, but not so much after my ex boyfriend passed away. Kinda gave that up.

What music do you like? Everything. Metal, country, techno, blues, classical, rock, pop, soul, trance, EVERYTHING lol

Do any of your family members ride? Depends on what you mean haha. Im my family as in mom dad brothers, I only ride except for when I was giving my twin lessons haha

What is your favorite breed? Appaloosa 

Where do you live? Alberta, Canada


----------



## MyLittleHunter

How long have you been rding? Since I was 4.

How old are you? 14

What do you look like? 5'1, light brown hair, hazel eyes.

What is your disipline? Hunters, and some Jumpers and Equitation.

How high have you jumped? 3'3 In a show, around 4ft when the mare I was riding bolted and took the jump *way *to big.

What horses do you own/ lease? none...

How many times per week do you ride? 6-7

What do you show in? The Jr. Divisions.

What are your goals in riding? to compete nationaly.

Any other interists / Not much, justing some art and drawing.

What music do you like? Rock, some metal, Japanese Rock.

Do any of your family members ride? My mom.

What is your favorite breed? I'd have to say Paints.

Where do you live? North East, USA.


----------



## TequilaSunrise

How long have you been rding?: Since I was 10

How old are you? 22

What do you look like? 5'2", red hair, freckles

What is your disipline? Started in eventing, then made my college's hunter equitation team, then an injury ended my horse's jumping career, so we are starting dressage

How high have you jumped? The highest was 3'6" and I only did it because my coach told me it was 2'6" (i was never brave, dressage will suit me better)

What horses do you own/ lease? I own Tequila Sunrise aka Tipsy, a 10 year old Welsh Pony x TB

How many times per week do you ride?: Not enough. I'm stuck at a job with long hours and my horse is 30 minutes away from my house, but I'm really trying to get out to see her more these days

What do you show in? No showing for us right now  But eventually I hope to find a dressage coach

What are your goals in riding? Well I ride for the fun of it, but deep down I'd love for us to excell in the Dressage ring one day

Any other interists / hobbies? Not much, I am a nurse, and I try to keep myself healthy and in shape.

What music do you like? Whatever is on the radio; mostly pop and rock

Do any of your family members ride? No, but I'd love to get my BF to ride 

What is your favorite breed? Never really had a favorite breed, but I love my pony.

Where do you live? Vermont, USA but hoping that will change soon


----------



## morganshow11

How long have you been rding? 10yrs

How old are you? 13

What do you look like? 5'5 mahogony hair, hazel eyes

What is your disipline? Barrel racing, cutting, reining, jumping, saddleseat...everything!

How high have you jumped? 4'2'' on my old TB stally

What horses do you own/ lease? i Own a Friesian/Morgan, And a Standardbred/QH

How many times per week do you ride? 3-6

What do you show in? So far just local show(gymkana)

What are your goals in riding? to win a NBHA

Any other interists / hobbies? horses, ice hockey, dirt biking

What music do you like? rap, hip hop, and country

Do any of your family members ride? somtimes my mom, dad, granpa, and gramma do

What is your favorite breed? Friesian, and a morgan, and i have one!! lol

Where do you live? Michigan


----------



## Kentucky

How long have you been rding? since I was a kid with a on and off but more regularly since I was 24

How old are you? 27

What do you look like? 5'11" brown Hair Hazel eyes and 250 lbs

What is your disipline? western, trail riding 

How high have you jumped? never minus some crow hops

What horses do you own/ lease? 2 foundation style Qh's one gelding Hecules and a mare Belle

How many times per week do you ride? not enough

What do you show in? I don't show.

What are your goals in riding? to be a better horseman, to learn to shoot from my horses, and work cattle from a horse

Any other interists / hobbies?  guns, hunting, reading, and having fun

What music do you like? country (mainly tradational), old rock (maily southern rock), western music, some gospel and bluegrass 

Do any of your family members ride? nope

What is your favorite breed? QH foundation style, ASH, Azteca, and other stock horse 

Where do you live? Kentucky, USA


----------



## IrishRider

How long have you been riding? Rode when I was little, took a long break and have been at it for 3 years now. Jumping for 1.5.

How old are you? 28

What do you look like? 5'5 with red hair and greenish eyes

What is your discipline? hunters, eq

How high have you jumped? near 2'6" but consistently school at 2'3"

What horses do you own/ lease? 1 11 year old, black bay Hanoverian

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4

What do you show in? Hunters/Eq

What are your goals in riding? To improve my position, become a better team with my horse, get Champion at one of my shows.

Any other interests / hobbies? Occasional golf, shooting, hanging out with the hubby

What music do you like? anything but country

Do any of your family members ride? my aunt

What is your favorite breed? Naturally I love Hanoverians, but I also love Fjords and Gypsy Vanners

Where do you live? New Mexico


----------



## Endless Journey Girl

How long have you been rding? 2 years, only been taking lessons for 8 months though

How old are you? 18 in September

What do you look like? 5'4 brown hair brown eyes

What is your disipline? English 

How high have you jumped? like 2'3 or 2'6 around there.

What horses do you own/ lease? none, might be leasing one in the fall though!

How many times per week do you ride? normally only once but I'm taking two lessons a week for the month of july.

What do you show in? Nothing.

What are your goals in riding? Just to be as good as I can be I guess.

Any other interists / hobbies? Soccer, don't really play it anymore though. 

What music do you like? Little bit of this, little bit of that.
Do any of your family members ride? my aunt and uncle.

What is your favorite breed? idk i have a thing for haflingers for some reason  

Where do you live? Ontario Canada.


----------



## hotreddun

How long have you been rding? showing for 18 years...wow that sounds like a long time

How old are you? 26

What do you look like? tall, skinny, tan on top, albino white on bottom (due to only being outside when I have riding pants on!)

What is your disipline? English 

How high have you jumped? 3'6

What horses do you own/ lease? Aggie and Parker (own)

How many times per week do you ride? 5

What do you show in? Jumpers...sometimes pull out Aggie for a jackpot Trail class at QH shows

What are your goals in riding? I want to win $10,000 in prizes by 2013...otherwise I am going to use my college degree...get a day job...and just do horses as a hobby

Any other interists / hobbies? Photography, anthropology, investigating the time space continuum 

What music do you like? No rap...no country...everything else is alright with me.

Do any of your family members ride? my mom trail rides

What is your favorite breed? Fresians for looks...TBs for versatility...QHs for the been there done that attitude.

Where do you live? deep in the Lone Star State


----------



## Shalani

How long have you been rding? 19yrs

How old are you? 23

What do you look like? 5"7, brunett , blue eyes

What is your disipline? had many lol honestly my fav now dressage & show jumping.

How high have you jumped? 5"2 jump off ( unofficial with training mates)

What horses do you own/ lease? now days 2 little arabs

How many times per week do you ride? 1-2 Teaching my daughters now 

What do you show in? I still have my show jacket & phawn jody's . Dont show anymore

What are your goals in riding? would love to get another eventer and compete again one day.... Money doesnt allow me too.... I hate money lol

Any other interists / hobbies? Cars & bikes... not as much as horses though

What music do you like? my playlist goes from johnny cash-main stream-parkway drive and everything in between.

Do any of your family members ride? My daughters ( kinda lol) mum, sis, fiance. ( YES a man that likes horses and can ride FINALLY )

What is your favorite breed? I would have to say arabians, beautiful versitile. 

Where do you live? QLD Australia


----------



## wintec

How long have you been rding? 6 YEARS

How old are you? 15

What do you look like? 5'2 WITH BROWN HAIR AND GREEN EYES
What is your disipline? hunter/JUMPER AND DRESSAGE

How high have you jumped? 2' BUT I DID JUMP 2'6 ONE TIME

What horses do you own/ lease? NONE BUT I HOPE TO GET ONE SOON IF I CAN CONVINCE MY PARENTS

How many times per week do you ride? 2-3

What do you show in? GOING TO MY FIRST SHOW ON SUNDAY. I AM GONNA SHOW IN EQUITATION PLEASURE AND SHOWMANSHIP

What are your goals in riding? KEEP IMPROVING

Any other interists / hobbies? HARRY POTTER!

What music do you like? DONT REALLY LISTEN TO MUCH 

Do any of your family members ride? MY SISTER

What is your favorite breed? THOROUGHBREDS ALL THE WAY!

Where do you live? PENNSYLVANIA


----------



## NicoleS11

How long have you been rding? my whole life

How old are you? 20

What do you look like? 5'10 dark brown hair and green eyes

What is your disipline? pleasure/cutting

How high have you jumped? i used to jump in 4H but i dont remember...

What horses do you own/ lease? to many to count...

How many times per week do you ride? 5 horses a day 7 days a week

What do you show in? BCCHA and ACHA

What are your goals in riding? to never stop riding! To never let riding become not fun

Any other interists / hobbies? my job! my horses! my man! shopping...hehe 

What music do you like? country!

Do any of your family members ride? all of my moms side of the family

What is your favorite breed? QH/Morgans/Arabs 

Where do you live? Sherwood Park, AB


----------



## ClassicalRomantic

How long have you been rding? 14 years but took about 5 years off.

How old are you? 24, 25 in Sept.

What do you look like? 5'10 brown hair, hazel eyes

What is your disipline? western pleasure, halter, trying to get back into English eventuall

How high have you jumped? 3'

What horses do you own/ lease? 1 APHA mare

How many times per week do you ride? 4-5 (weather permitting)

What do you show in? just starting back up showing this coming season and will show in Western Pl events, Halter and maybe english towards the end

What are your goals in riding? to be some what competitive on the local circuit

Any other interists / hobbies? pool player, volleyball, bulldogs, boating, beach days, 

What music do you like? Mostly R&B, Alternative, Rock, not to picky  

Do any of your family members ride? nope trying to get hubby involved moer though

What is your favorite breed? APHA and AQHA 

Where do you live? Originally from MD but now living in GA


----------



## Current Displeasure

how long have you been riding? 6 years, almost 7 (-:
how old are you? 13
what do you look like? brown hair/brown eyes/ 5'8"
what is your disipline? western pleasure, baby!
how high have you jumped? 0 feet, 0 inches hehe
what horses do you own/lease? My baby boy Colby!
how many times per week do you ride? 3 times a week, but I'm at the stable every day, mucking out stalls and visiting with my horse!
what do you show in? western pleasure
what are your goals in riding? To do the best I can every time I'm in the saddle, and to always have fun
any other interests/hobbies? writing... about horses, of course!
what music do you like? alternative
do any of your family members ride? Just me and mom
what is your favorite breed? I like Quarter Horses... but then again, Paints are pretty cool, too!
Where do you live? New Jersey


----------



## Visibre

How long have you been rding? almost my whole life...

How old are you? 15

What do you look like? Blue eyes, blond hair

What is your disipline? Dressage, Jumping, Liberty trick training

How high have you jumped? 1.20 Meter

What horses do you own/ lease? A dutch warmblood, 7 yo, named Vienna, a welsh pony, 14 yo, named Silke and a shetlander welsh cross, almost 1, named Breezer

How many times per week do you ride? almost every day

What do you show in? Trick training...

What are your goals in riding? Dont have really one... 

Any other interists / hobbies? Photografics

What music do you like? movie soundtracks

Do any of your family members ride? no one

What is your favorite breed? Everything special

Where do you live? Genderen, the netherlands


----------



## BluMagic

How long have you been rding? 5-10 years if you count when I was little. Independently riding for about 6 years.

How old are you? 15

What do you look like? 5'9", Red-Brown hair can be curly and can be straight, DarkDark brown eyes

What is your disipline? Western, Gymkhana, and maybe English someday

How high have you jumped? approx. 3ft.+ in a Western saddle

What horses do you own/ lease? I own Blu 

How many times per week do you ride? As often as I can 4-5 times a week

What do you show in? 4-H

What are your goals in riding? Lately, just to show for the first time with Blu and do well

Any other interists / hobbies? Sports

What music do you like? Tons of Genres

Do any of your family members ride? Not anymore

What is/are your favorite breed(s)? Appaloosa, Mustang, Rocky Mountain, Standardbred, Belgian 

Where do you live? Arizona, USA


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

How long have you been rding? about 20yrs 

How old are you? 21 almost 22

What do you look like? 5'2 hazel eyes naturally brown hair but i have blonde highlights right now

What is your disipline? jumpers, dressage and eventing

How high have you jumped? about 4' or so on accident but mostly either 3'-3'6

What horses do you own/ lease? 2 TB's (own)

How many times per week do you ride? once the other one gets here 6 days a week

What do you show in? have shown in jumpers and eq flat classess

What are your goals in riding? Gran Prixes and mini Gran Prix

Any other interists / hobbies? cars!

What music do you like? rap, rock and pop

Do any of your family members ride? my dad did, once i get a western saddle the hubby will, my niece and sister have tried a bit but i'm pretty sure my nephew is in love with it and will start riding more at my place once he gets older

What is your favorite breed? TB's always have had them and have bonded the best with them but i also love DWB, Hanos, Holtsteiners, Westphaliens

Where do you live? Hawthorne/Gainesville, FL


----------



## Spastic_Dove

How long have you been riding? 16 years? ish

How old are you? 20

What do you look like?









What is your disipline? Primarily western (cows, barrels) but ride english on other peoples horses. 

How high have you jumped? About 3 foot

What horses do you own/ lease? Diesel! Looking for an eventing lease

How many times per week do you ride? None right now because of the broken butt. Normally about 4

What do you show in? Barrels, Western Pleasure, Halter, Equitation...anything really

What are your goals in riding? Get back into riding different horses. It makes me a much better rider. 

Any other interists / hobbies? Photography, Travel, Psychology, Concerts

What music do you like? Metal, Alternative, Indie, Post-Hardcore

Do any of your family members ride? My aunt used to

What is your favorite breed? I love them all

Where do you live? Montana :[


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

How long have you been riding? Since before I could walk!

How old are you? 19 years (The 1989 model.  )

What do you look like? 5'6", brownish-red hair, green eyes

What is your discipline? Western trail rider, primarily; I'm just learning barrels, too.

How high have you jumped? I don't jump regularly, but 2-Pak likes to think that he's an Olympic jumper some days. He jumps pretty high, but I never measured it.

What horses do you own/ lease? Six owned: Rubaiyate/Ruby - 11y/o Arabian/QH mare; 2-Pak/Dio - 11y/o Paint/QH gelding; Bandit - 3y/o Arabian/QH/pony gelding; Dante - 2y/o Arabian/QH/pony gelding; Tanner Hutch - 15y/o AQHA mare; Brennan's Magic - 11y/o AQHA mare

How many times per week do you ride? Daily, if I can!

What do you show in? Western pleasure-type shows, Halter, and most gymkana shows. All open.

What are your goals in riding? To ride until I can't anymore, and then invent a way to keep on riding! XD

Any other interests / hobbies? Computers, writing, reading

What music do you like? Most anything, including foreign stuff. Except rap. I won't listen to rap.

Do any of your family members ride? My great-uncle used to, but he doesn't have time anymore; besides that, it's just me.

What is your favorite breed? Quarter horses all the way! Level headed and come in most any color!

Where do you live? Graf, IA


----------



## mbender

How long have you been rding? 20yrs

How old are you? 39

What do you look like? 5'

What is your disipline? trailriding

How high have you jumped? n/a

What horses do you own/ lease? QH mare and filly, arab mare and pony mare

How many times per week do you ride? as much as I can

What do you show in? n/a

What are your goals in riding? freedom

ny other interists / hobbies? nope just horses 

What music do you like? country, hip hop rap

y members ride? sister

s your favorite breed? arabians

o you live? Wisconsin, usa


----------



## ameliaelizabeth

How long have you been riding? 11 years.

How old are you? 20

What do you look like? 5'5", pale as a ghost (go ireland & russia!), blue eyes, naturally brown hair but its dyed black and cut into a long mohawk right now. my style is always different. i love sun dresses and cut up jeans and tank tops.

What is your disipline? never got the chance to have one. the only horses i rode were an hour away and i only got to ride on some weekends. the horse i rode was only greenbroke and not a high enough calibre to do much of anything very well. now that i have a horse of my own, i want to do competitive trail (MFT ftw!) halter, barrels (if she's fast enough), and i'd love to do jumping but she's just not built like a jumper. Short, stocky, quarter-typey.

How high have you jumped? Not high. Just over logs in trails.

What horses do you own/ lease? A five year old sorrel sabino missouri fox trotter mare. she rocks.

How many times per week do you ride? 2-3 right now. once i move to arkansas i'll ride almost every day, because she'll be closer to me.

What do you show in? i've done barrels with a borrowed horse, but when i started i did "fun shows". 

What are your goals in riding? to become a big name in barrel racing and horse training. also have another unrealistic idea in mind, but that'll have to wait until i have money to spare.

Any other interists / hobbies? i love all animals, not just horses. i used to breed exotic mammals and i'm trying to start up a snake breeding/selling business. i also LOVE art and always have, but i don't do it nearly enough any more. motorcycles = love. also really into getting tattoos. XD

What music do you like? anything except most country. i'm a techno head and love heavy metal and classical stuff.

Do any of your family members ride? my boyfriend does, and my "aunt" (not by blood) does. 

What is your favorite breed? i like big horses.. clydes, belgians, and percherons rock my socks. i'm loving mfts but they're a little small for me. also really like oldies and westies. 

Where do you live? missouri, but moving to arkansas.


----------



## anna13

How long have you been rding? 6 years

How old are you? 17

What do you look like? Blue eyes, blond hair, very pale

What is your disipline? English

How high have you jumped? 0

What horses do you own/ lease? Not yet!

How many times per week do you ride? 1

What do you show in? Nothing

What are your goals in riding? Jumping, owning a horse so I can ride every day

Any other interists / hobbies? Musician

What music do you like? Rock

Do any of your family members ride? not anymore

What is your favorite breed? Standardbred, Appendix, TB

Where do you live? CT


----------



## jadeewood

*How long have you been rding?* i started really younge

*How old are you?* 13, 14 in november

*What is your disipline?* showjumping, cross country.

*How high have you jumped?* 4'9ft on a 13.2hh at chase me charlie

*What horses do you own/ lease?* 3 soon to be 4. of my own horses.

*How many times per week do you ride?* when ever i can really. only recently started riding again due to internal bleeding not ment to but my mum cant keep me of a horse forever, lol 

*What do you show in?* showjumping, cross country + mounted games.

*What are your goals in riding?* to jump at horse of the year show on my new horse.

*Any other interists / hobbies?* iSing, iDance. compete at high levels in both.

*What music do you like?* anything i can sing and dance too. 

*Do any of your family members ride?* my mummy 

*What is your favorite breed?* idm really i do prefure cob x more than finer horses.

*Where do you live?* Essex, Great Britain


----------



## cheply

How long have you been riding? 8 Months as a kid, 2 Months as an adult, with a 7 year break between those two. 

How old are you? 19

What do you look like? 5'4 Red/Blonde hair, Blue eyes

What is your discipline? Jumping/English

How high have you jumped? I think 2' way back when I was young.

What horses do you own/ lease? none. 

How many times per week do you ride? 1-2

What do you show in? Nothing yet, But maybe in a few months!

What are your goals in riding? To compete in jumping, and have enough skill in caring for horses to lease on of my own one day.

Any other interests / hobbies? My artwork... which will become my career.

What music do you like? Rock and Punk

Do any of your family members ride? no one.

What is your favorite breed? I don't know, but Andalusian are beautiful. 

Where do you live? West Coast, British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Cremello

*How long have you been riding?*rode before but won't start counting officially until september

*How old are you?* 13

*What do you look like?* 5'5 , golden brown hair, freckles,blue-grey eyes

*What is your dicipline?* english 

*How high have you jumped?* not yet

*What horses do you own/ lease?* none...

*How many times per week do you ride* not every week sometimes in summer

*What do you show in?* don't really show.

*What are your goals in riding?* Going onto english showing.

*Any other interists / hobbies?* drawing,photography

*What music do you like?* rock

*Do any of your family members ride?* no

*What is your favorite breed/s?* friesians and arabians 

*Where do you live?* Ontario, Canada


----------



## peanut

How long have you been rding? 2 years
How old are you? 22

What do you look like? 5'3 blonde hair,hazel eyes

What is your disipline? Jumoing,dressage

How high have you jumped? 2ft
What horses do you own/ lease? own 1
How many times per week do you ride? 3-4

What do you show in? dressage,sj,gymkanas

What are your goals in riding? To get better and win

Any other interists / hobbies? nope just horses 

What music do you like? anything 

Do any of your family members ride? no

What is your favorite breed? friesans,appys

Where do you live? adelaide,south australia


----------



## Annaland13

How long have you been riding? On and off since I was 11 but I just started riding regularly again and I love it.

How old are you? 17

What do you look like? I'm 5'6 1/2, blonde hair, dark blue eyes, and "ivory" colored skin. I NEVER tan haha.

What is your dicipline? English.

How high have you jumped? I just started jumping, I love it.

What horses do you own/ lease? None

How many times per week do you ride? As many as I want, I get one lesson a week.

What do you show in? I haven't showed yet.

What are your goals in riding? In riding? Get better.

Any other interists / hobbies? I play guitar and sing. It's my life, besides horses.

What music do you like? Rock.

Do any of your family members ride? Nope, mom and sister are to scared and my dad has a bad back.

What is your favorite breed/s? Hmm...

Where do you live? CT


----------



## Jessica07

*How long have you been riding?* I started riding when I was 7ish. I do not currently ride on a regular basis.

*How old are you?* 20

*What do you look like?* 5'6, long brown hair, mostly green eyes

*What is your discipline?* driving, english

*How high have you jumped?* intentionally? never.... unintentionally? about 18 inches

*What horses do you own/ lease?* about 70

*How many times per week do you ride?* don't currently ride on a regular basis

*What do you show in?* n/a

*What are your goals in riding?* I'd like to do driving trials with my haflinger team

*Any other interests / hobbies?* photography, photoshop, music

*What music do you like?* most is good

*Do any of your family members ride?* yes

*What is your favorite breed/s?* Friesians, Arabians, Haflingers

*Where do you live?* Arizona


----------



## ShutUpJoe

How long have you been rding? Let me see... almost 16 years

How old are you? 25

What do you look like? Brown Hair Brown Eyes 5 '7 and 158


What is your disipline? western 

How high have you jumped? No

What horses do you own/ lease? Piper is a 15.3 hand 2 1/2 year old AQHA Impressive Bred HYPP N/N Solid Bay Filly

How many times per week do you ride? 2ish

What do you show in? Haven't yet

What are your goals in riding? To show 

Any other interists / hobbies? Dogs and photo manipulations

What music do you like? country

Do any of your family members ride? My husband and the kids My mom and step dad had horses

What is your favorite breed? Friesians

Where do you live? Ohio


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

How long have you been riding? 21 years

How old are you? 21

What do you look like? Brown Hair Hazel Eyes,Short and FAT! Kinda like humpty dumpty

What is your disipline? English,Western, and once upon a time ago,Saddleseat

How high have you jumped? 3 ft

What horses do you own/ lease? Reba,an 11y.o green broke mare, and Cochise,hes about 20.I have had him since I was 5 years old. They are both Appys

How many times per week do you ride? Not enough!

What do you show in? Haven't in a LOOOOONG time

What are your goals in riding? To have fun! 

Any other interists / hobbies? Making Jewelry and hanging with my children

What music do you like? Country,Rock....Everything pretty much

Do any of your family members ride?My mommy does =) and my daughter who is 2 is really interested in horses

What is your favorite breed? Appaloosa

Where do you live? North Carolina


----------



## TwisterRush

*How long have you been riding?* i started doing little trail rides at 8, and started lessons at 10, not i own horses and ride alot. so about 5 years in my opinion ( when i started to take it seriously) 
*How old are you?* 14
*What do you look like?* 5'5, Brunette with blonde and red tint/natural highlights, green eyes and 'ivory skin'

*What is your discipline?* english and western
*How high have you jumped?* im going to start jumping this summer.. if indigo is in the condition, otherwise just a few inches

*What horses do you own/ lease?* i own, 1 horse indigo, but i still live with my dad, and he owns the other 6.. but i am getting my own 'project' horse soon.
*How many times per week do you ride?* pretty often, but its hard sometimes due to weather and now that i sprained a finger and can barely lift my right arm due to injury. on my hand and tetnus shot !

*What do you show in?* i never done a show yet, but hope to do dressage,jumping, barrels and so forth

*What are your goals in riding?* Im not sure yet  

*Any other interests / hobbies?* photography, Art, 

*What music do you like?* most is good

*Do any of your family members ride?* very seldom
*What is your favorite breed/s?* to many to name !

*Where do you live?* Manitoba Canada


----------



## Honeysuga

Neato, 

How long have you been rding? literally since before i was born

How old are you? 19

What do you look like? ME! what else would i look like?

What is your disipline? discipline? what discipline? hehe i ride trails!

How high have you jumped? not a jumper

What horses do you own/ lease? Dhom 6 yr old qh cross

How many times per week do you ride? very rarely

What do you show in? i used to do w. pleasure and halter

What are your goals in riding? to have fun and become the best rider i can

Any other interists / hobbies? i like to read, i am going to school full time , starting a degree in social work (yeah lots of school ahead, phd here i come!)

What music do you like? a little of everything

Do any of your family members ride? my mom owns a horse but i havent had the time to train her so she doesnt ride much

What is your favorite breed? appaloosas and quarter horses 

Where do you live? missouri usa


----------



## xAddictionx

How long have you been riding? Since I was 8. Almost 10years!

How old are you? 17- I'll be 18 in march

What do you look like? 5'7". Auburn hair, Hazel eyes

What is your disipline? hunters, eventing

How high have you jumped? 3'9"

What horses do you own/ lease? Muff.. Fly.. and Chief(sisters horse)

How many times per week do you ride? Pretty much everyday when I don't have things interfering like this week.

What do you show in? Hunters in the past. I did jumpers on another horse. & this coming year I hope to do BN

What are your goals in riding? I don't know atm. 

Any other interests / hobbies? Sports/art

What music do you like? Anything pretty much.. well that's not really true, but I do love most. 

Do any of your family members ride? My sister

What is your favorite breed? Thoroughbreds, Warmbloods.

Where do you live? Wisconsin.


----------



## Carleen

How long have you been rding? On and off for 7 years.

How old are you? 18

What do you look like? 5'1, brunette, hazel eyes.

What is your disipline? Dressage, some jumping

How high have you jumped? 3 feet.

What horses do you own/ lease? Currently leasing a 13.1hh Welsh Pony.

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4

What do you show in? Right now, nothing lol.

What are your goals in riding? To get back into competing.

Any other interists / hobbies? Acting.

What music do you like? I have been told I have a VERY eclectic taste in music.

Do any of your family members ride? Not immediate family. I have uncles and stuff that do.

What is your favorite breed? I don't really have one.

Where do you live? British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

*How long have you been riding?* 32 years on and off

*How old are you?* 44

* What do you look like?* A pile of old clothes brought to life by lightening

*What is your discipline?* Dressage

* How high have you jumped?* 3ft

* What horses do you own/lease?* one, 6y/o, 16.3hh, chestnut ISH gelding

*How many times per week do you ride?* up to 5 times

*What do you show in?* I don't show

* What are your goals in riding?* To get to know my horse and trust him fully, do some dressage on him and maybe eventing

*Any other interests/hobbies?* reading, writing, gaming, photography

*What music do you like?* not interested in music

* Do any of your family members ride?* my niece, but I think she's loosing interest - shame cos she's really good!

* What is your favourite breed?* Irish Draught, Irish Sport Horse, Connemara, Irish Cob 

* Where do you live?* Ireland!









(flag from mazeguy.net)


----------



## Appy Luvr

How long have you been rding? 20 years (WOW, I'd never thought of that till now!)

How old are you? 27 

What do you look like? 5'6" 110 lbs, brown hair, green eyes, lopsided dimples.

What is your disipline? western but playing around with english

How high have you jumped? Just little fun stuff out in the pasture, hope to learn "real" jumping someday

What horses do you own/ lease? Own 2 Appaloosas, 1 AraAppaloosa, 1 Bashkir Curly, 2 pinto minis.

How many times per week do you ride? sometimes everyday, sometimes not for several weeks

What do you show in? Don't show

What are your goals in riding? I want to learn to ride English and jump. Would also like to do Endurance. Want to go on the yearly Chief Joseph Trail Ride. None of those will probably ever happen but I can dream!

Any other interists / hobbies? I raise puppies, takes up most of my time. I also love to read.

What music do you like? Pretty much anything 

Do any of your family members ride? Very rarely 

What is your favorite breed? Appaloosa, Bashkir Curly, Friesian, Arabian

Where do you live? Montana


----------



## ridingismylife2

I'll redo mine  

*How long have you been riding? *12.5 years

*How old are you? *17

*What do you look like? *I have light brown (dyed) hair, blue eyes, freckles

*What is your disipline?* English, jumping

*How high have you jumped? *3ft on purpose, a little bigger by accident (over jumping)
*
What horses do you own/ lease? *none :'(
*
How many times per week do you ride? *Only once a week. :'( which isn't enough but it's all I can afford.

*What do you show in? *I don't show yet.
*
What are your goals in riding? *Getting a good form over jumps.

*Any other interists / hobbies? *Dance (hip hop)

*What music do you like? *Very mixed. From Missy Elliot to Radiohead.
*
Do any of your family members ride? *No. My mom has rode a few times and she likes it.

*What is your favorite breed? *Warmbloods and thoroughbreds 

*Where do you live? *Helsinki, Finland


----------



## Cheshire

*How long have you been riding?* 12 years on and off.

*How old are you?* 20

*What do you look like?* 5'7, burning red eyes and instead of hair I have like, writhing venemous snakes on my head.

*What is your disipline?* I used to be into hunt/jump but now I'm just an english pleasure person.

*How high have you jumped?* 2' was where I last left off. 

*What horses do you own/ lease?* One registered sorrel Spanish bred arabian mare. 9 yo, a bit sparky but...nice. :3

*How many times per week do you ride?* 3-4 give or take.

*What do you show in?* Never shown and I doubt I ever will.

*What are your goals in riding?* To achieve ultimate unity with my horse.

*Any other interists / hobbies?* Quite a few.

*What music do you like?* Anything that is not "mother-bashing rap", uber religious stuff (though medieval chants are fine, lol), and (most) pop.

*Do any of your family members ride?* My mum. 

*What is your favorite breed? *Warmbloods, drafts, & mustangs.


----------



## Jessabel

How long have you been rding? On and off all my life, but I've been taking lessons for five years.

How old are you? 17

What do you look like? 5'9 Brown hair green/grey eyes

What is your disipline? Hunter/jumper, trail riding

How high have you jumped? 2 feet. Impressive, huh? 

What horses do you own/ lease? Victor, my Thoroughbred, and Norman, my American Cream.

How many times per week do you ride? More like 2-3 times a month...

What do you show in? Halter & showmanship

What are your goals in riding? To become a decent jumper. Hopefully.

Any other interists / hobbies? Art & writing, but mostly horses.

What music do you like? Rock, metal, alternative. I love Guns N' Roses.

Do any of your family members ride? Two of my cousins ride. My mom can kinda-sorta ride. She mostly just goes on trail rides with me.

What is your favorite breed? I love the baroque breeds, but they're just not practical for what I do (or my budget). I love Bavarian warmbloods, but they too are way out of my price range. I'd have to go with Thoroughbreds and Paints.

Where do you live? Illinois.


----------



## bubblegum

How long have you been rding? close to ten years until last month

How old are you? 23

What do you look like? 5'8 blonde, blue eyes

What is your disipline? driving soon

How high have you jumped? 5ft 4 when i was into jumping

What horses do you own/ lease? two baby foals unknown breeds a mix of somthing i think

How many times per week do you ride? 0

What do you show in? nothing, never have never will

what are your goals in riding? none any more, now into driving

Any other interists / hobbies? clay pidgeon shooting, swimming, horse forum

What music do you like? opera, irish music, anything with a good beat

Do any of your family members ride? none really, they have all been on a horse but only on holidays

What is your favorite breed? i love them all

Where do you live? Sligo Ireland


----------



## SuperStarsSugar

How long have you been rding? 13yrs, about.

How old are you? 18

What do you look like? 5'7" blonde hair, blue eyes (so cliche, I know

What is your disipline? H/J, Dressage, plus trails for fun. And some western. Jack of all trades, but mostly english.

How high have you jumped? 3'6" but that was the top of my horse's potential
I'm waiting for my weanling to grow up and then we can really have some fun.

What horses do you own/ lease? 3 (1 OTTB, 1 BWP weanling, 1 Paint) and I'm taking care of my sister's 3yo Dutch WB filly.

How many times per week do you ride? I work with my horse's every day.

What do you show in? H/J schooling shows. I'll get into the big stuff when I have a rideable horse that's not retirement age.

What are your goals in riding? Well, for now, I just want to get my weanling through the baby phase, but when he's all grown up, I want to get into the big time and compete in rated shows.

Any other interists / hobbies? Architecture, painting, reading, writing, film, etc. 

What music do you like? Modern alternative rock and some electronic, thanks to my friend Lizzie. 

Do any of your family members ride? My sister. 

What is your favorite breed? Oh wow, I have to choose?! Okay then, I have a love of Paint horses, but I'm also partial to my baby warmblood. 

Where do you live? Washington State, USA


----------



## riccil0ve

How long have you been riding? Erm... 12 years?

How old are you? 20.

What do you look like? Like a person. 

What is your disipline? Dressage, jumping. 

How high have you jumped? Probably around 4', although it was the horse over-jumping a 2' fence. =]

What horses do you own/ lease? I have a 17 year old black and white Paint mare named Ricci, and a 15 month old bay QH filly named Gracie.

How many times per week do you ride? In the summer, 5 or 6 days a week. Nowadays, hardly ever, the pasture is a big sloppy mess and I don't have an arena. Or daylight.

What do you show in? Nothing.

What are your goals in riding? I'm always looking for improvement.

Any other interests / hobbies? Laying in bed and watching movies, or reading. I'm a lazy bum outside of the horse world.

What music do you like? Most everything. I'm in a country phase.

Do any of your family members ride? Nope.

What is your favorite breed? I don't really have a favorite...

Where do you live? Washington State.


----------



## ladybugsgirl

How long have you been rding? 7 years

How old are you? 24

What do you look like? 5'4 blonde/brown hair hazel eyes

What is your disipline? english,dressage, jumping

How high have you jumped? 4 feet

What horses do you own/ lease? Lady Bentlee, CA

How many times per week do you ride? 4-7

What do you show in? greenie stuff with my new mare

What are your goals in riding? to compete in the highest level I can get too

Any other interists / hobbies? reading, drawing, work work work 

What music do you like? anything

Do any of your family members ride? nope im the only one 

What is your favorite breed? arabians, warmbloods

Where do you live? Moscow, Id


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

How long have you been riding? 8 years.

How old are you? 19.

What do you look like? 5' 5.5" Blonde/pink/orange hair, blue eyes. 

What is your discipline? English jumping, Western pleasure/speed events for fun, and re-training abused horses.

How high have you jumped? 2'-2.5'.

What horses do you own/ lease? None. But I ride/train 5 horses at the moment. 11 year old 16hh blood bay Anglo-Arab mare, 11 year old 15.5hh chestnut Quarter Horse mare, 19 year old 16hh Appaloosa gelding, 9 year old 16.5hh palomino Quarter Horse gelding, and my friends 20~ year old 15.5hh OTTB mare.

How many times per week do you ride? I don't ride weekly, I ride when I have time, and when the weather cooperates. Atm haven't ridden in about 5 months. :-(

What do you show in? Don't show, ride for pleasure.

What are your goals in riding? Become a professional trainer and go pro in jumpers.

Any other interists / hobbies? Guitar/computers/video games. 

What music do you like? Anything except for rap.

Do any of your family members ride? Nope.

What is your favorite breed? Clydesdales, Appys and Quarter Horses. 

Where do you live? Colorado Springs, CO.


----------



## Kayty

How long have you been riding? 16 years ? 

How old are you? 19

What do you look like? Short (5'4) haha! Naturally walnut brown hair but at the moment it's really dark brown with caramel chunks, brown eyes. 

What is your discipline? Dressage

How high have you jumped? Don't know in feet, I'm not a jumper, probably about 70cm. 

What horses do you own/ lease? At the moment I own my first pony still who is 20 years old, grey, welsh B and FAT :S And leasing a 20yr old tb gelding for my dad to learn on, a chestnut hannoverian mare as a broodie, and have been riding various people horses all over the place. Looking for my own again though, this is the first time in about 10 years that I havent had my own and I'm craving it! 

How many times per week do you ride? Depends on how many people want me to ride for them and whether dad can ride Gucci or not. Probably about 4 times a week ave. 

What do you show in? Dressage

What are your goals in riding? Just to keep learning as much as I possibly can

Any other interists / hobbies? Art (pastel and graphite)

What music do you like? A bit of everything really, although I am a dedicated Chilli Peppers fan  

Do any of your family members ride? My dad is learning  

What is your favorite breed? Welsh, hannoverian

Where do you live? South Australia, Australia


----------



## Super Sam

How long have you been rding? Around 11 years 

How old are you? Nearly 14

What do you look like? 1.60m dark hair,blue eyes.

What is your disipline? A bit of everything 

How high have you jumped? 80cm

What horses do you own/ lease? 6,Tilly 10.3hh mare,Buffy 11.2hh gelding,Rocky 15hh gelding,Lady 14.3hh mare,Dusky 11.1hh mare and Sam 12.1hh gelding.

How many times per week do you ride? 5-7

What do you show in? So far just local pony club shows/

What are your goals in riding? To compete in eventing,show jumping,show hunter and high level showing.

Any other interists / hobbies? Music

What music do you like? Rock,heavy metal,pop,rap a bit of everything!

Do any of your family members ride? my mum

What is your favorite breed? Welsh,TB,irish sport horses,warmbloods.

Where do you live? Christchurch,New Zealand


----------



## Sunny06

May have already done this?? Oh well.. 

How long have you been riding? Long enough. On gaited horses, it feels like twice that!

How old are you? Nice try 

What do you look like? 5'6ish Dishwater blonde, brown eyes, glasses. Med. build.

What is your disipline? Trail Riding (Western, Aussie, English)

How high have you jumped? 3 feet..? On the trail! :shock:

What horses do you own/ lease? 2 SSH's, QH, Mutt, S'bred/Paso/TWH mix.

How many times per week do you ride? Almost everyday.

What do you show in? None.. But would do gaited classes.

What are your goals in riding? H/J, Endurance, XCountry, Racking Horse Classes.

Any other interists / hobbies? Photography.

What music do you like? Classic Rock, Country, Bluegrass.

Do any of your family members ride? Yes.

What is your favorite breed? Hmm.. Akhal Teke, SSH.

Where do you live? Georgia, USA.


----------



## Jordi

How long have you been rding? my whole life--my parents had a pony for me before I was born! :lol:

How old are you? 34

What do you look like? 5'3, blond hair, blue eyes

What is your disipline? Anything! I used to show English and Western, and I did quite a bit of jumping, but now I just love to jump on a horse bareback and hit the trail. 

How high have you jumped? 5'

What horses do you own/ lease? We have a barnful of horses. My mom and I take in unwanted horses or horses who have been neglected/abused, rehab them and let them have a cushy retirement. 

How many times per week do you ride? not as often as I'd like

What do you show in? don't show

What are your goals in riding? to be able to ride more often

Any other interists / hobbies? I make and sell horsehair jewlery (www.equineexpressionsjewlery.webs.com)! I also love photography, hiking, and collecting model horses. I'm also a mom to two wonderful kids, ages 4 and 22 months. 

What music do you like? country

Do any of your family members ride? my mom and my husband if I bribe him. 

What is your favorite breed? We have a little bit of everything, but Arabians are my first love.

Where do you live? Ohio


----------



## Jordi

Jordi said:


> How long have you been rding? my whole life--my parents had a pony for me before I was born! :lol:
> 
> How old are you? 34
> 
> What do you look like? 5'3, blond hair, blue eyes
> 
> What is your disipline? Anything! I used to show English and Western, and I did quite a bit of jumping, but now I just love to jump on a horse bareback and hit the trail.
> 
> How high have you jumped? 5'
> 
> What horses do you own/ lease? We have a barnful of horses. My mom and I take in unwanted horses or horses who have been neglected/abused, rehab them and let them have a cushy retirement.
> 
> How many times per week do you ride? not as often as I'd like
> 
> What do you show in? don't show
> 
> What are your goals in riding? to be able to ride more often
> 
> Any other interists / hobbies? I make and sell horsehair jewlery (www.equineexpressionsjewlery.webs.com)! I also love photography, hiking, and collecting model horses. I'm also a mom to two wonderful kids, ages 4 and 22 months.
> 
> What music do you like? country
> 
> Do any of your family members ride? my mom and my husband if I bribe him.
> 
> What is your favorite breed? We have a little bit of everything, but Arabians are my first love.
> 
> Where do you live? Ohio


Forgot to mention--my kids are just getting interested in riding, so it looks like we'll have two more riders in the family before long! Yay!


----------



## madmantrapper

How long have you been rding? Not in a long time

How old are you? 57

What do you look like? 6'2 brown hair (whats left of it) brown eyes

What is your disipline? 

How high have you jumped? 

What horses do you own/ lease? none...

How many times per week do you ride? 

What do you show in? 

What are your goals in riding? to make a 180 mile trip

Any other interists / hobbies? hunting trapping fishing chickens

What music do you like? rock country blues

Do any of your family members ride? wife

What is your favorite breed? 

Where do you live? Near Westminster, Maryland, usa


----------



## lauraleo

How long have you been rding? 7years

How old are you? 13

What do you look like? 5' brown hair hazel eyes

What is your disipline? i do alot of Everything wth jack but not much dressage  

How high have you jumped? 3'6 on purpose

What horses do you own/ lease? i have a black connemara called jack who was a very flashy show pony
look on:
www.robertsnativeshowingteam.co.uk 
under past and present and he is in the top row on the right
also i look after and ride tilly she is a welsh X dales and a really good jumper

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4

What do you show in? huh?

What are your goals in riding?to have a flashy eventig yard with a flashy dressage horse
Any other interists / hobbies? nope just horses 

What music do you like? anything more recent than 1995, and not blues, jazz or classical

Do any of your family members ride? no

What is your favorite breed? spanish and dales
Where do you live? UK


----------



## sillybunny11486

How long have you been rding? 14 years i guess.

How old are you? 23

What do you look like? 5'5 brown hair blue eyes

What is your disipline? Combined training, trail, pleasure, eq

How high have you jumped? no idea i dont measure, could have been 4.5-5feet

What horses do you own/ lease? own two, tricolor paint mare 11 years, qhx weanling (not sure his color yet), 9 m/o

How many times per week do you ride? None right now

What do you show in? anything my horse will do.

What are your goals in riding? to break my baby, to ride my mare on trails. refresh my jumping skills (its been years)

Any other interists / hobbies? LOTS

What music do you like? LOTS

Do any of your family members ride? nope

What is your favorite breed? no breed specifics, i love ponies lol.

Where do you live? Pennsylvania


----------



## CowGirlUp9448

How long have you been rding? Since I was old enough to sit up by myself. But my dad started letting me ride alone when I was 3 years old so...18 or so years.

How old are you? 21 

What do you look like? 5'9 chunky (hehe), red hair, green eyes.

What is your disipline? I used to do barrels, poles and all that but now I just trail ride.

How high have you jumped? Haven't jumped intentionally. But I have went over a few trees, ditches and such lol

What horses do you own/ lease? 20 month old Mini colt, Arrow and soon to be 5 year old Morgan/Racking gelding. (Own)

How many times per week do you ride? None at the moment. Waiting on my horse to come 

What do you show in? Used to be barrels and poles. Some Western Pleasure but nothing now. 

What are your goals in riding? Just to become a better rider. Be more confident. Because of some accidents I have lost a lot of confidence and am working on getting it back  

Any other interists / hobbies? All my critters. Raising cattle, chickens and hogs  Reading and listening to music. 

What music do you like? Country

Do any of your family members ride? Just about everyone 

What is your favorite breed? Friesians, Gypsy Vanners, Mini's, QH's, Paints, Morgans, and so many others hehe

Where do you live? Virginia, USA


----------



## reveriesgirly

How long have you been rding? around like 7years  
How old are you? 12
What do you look like? 5'1 green eyes blonde hair .
What is your disipline? western pleasure
How high have you jumped? 3 feet bareback *
What horses do you own/ lease?i used to own simon , but no current hporse
How many times per week do you ride? 5 times 
What do you show in? western pleaseure

What are your goals in riiding ? become better and go far in showing 

Any other interists / hobbies ? photography and writing . 

What music do you like? anything current

Do any of your family members ride? uncle and cousins . 

What is your favorite breed? quaters and appys , i have a thing for paints though 

Where do you live? MARYLAND "/


----------



## Kashmere

How long have you been rding? I used to ride when I was younger. I'd say I rode for 2 years

How old are you? 21

What do you look like? Chubby 8)

What is your disipline? Western

How high have you jumped? Nothin

What horses do you own/ lease? None .. 

How many times per week do you ride? I hope to at least once a week soon!

What do you show in? Nothing

What are your goals in riding? To have good bonds with my horses

Any other interists / hobbies? Drawing

What music do you like? Various things!

Do any of your family members ride? None

What is your favorite breed? Quarter Horses, Friesian and Fjordian horses

Where do you live? Since march in Oregon. Before that, Belgium


----------



## my2geldings

How long have you been rding? 13 years

How old are you? 24

What do you look like? I'm drop dead gorgeous :wink:

What is your disipline? hunters/jumpers, and eq

How high have you jumped? 3'6 

What horses do you own/ lease? currently looking, but will be buying one fairly soon.

How many times per week do you ride? none at the moment, 4-5 when I did.

What do you show in? Hunters, Equitation

What are your goals in riding? compete, improve myself

Any other interists / hobbies? spending time with family, scrapbooking, crafts.

What music do you like? I enjoy pretty much everything.

Do any of your family members ride? nope

What is your favorite breed? there are a lot of breeds I love for their looks. The best tempers and work ethics comes from the QH tho. Would love to own another QH.

Where do you live? Alberta, Canada


----------



## khorses23

How long have you been rding? almost 5 years

How old are you? 18

What do you look like? 4'11 blue eyes

What is your disipline? hunters

How high have you jumped? 2'3

What horses do you own/ lease? none  i do visit a 31 year old mare though that i act like shes my own!

How many times per week do you ride? 3-4

What do you show in? so far only long stirrup equitation..i have only shown once

What are your goals in riding? i dont really know yet.. i just enjoy riding on my own and doing small shows

Any other interists / hobbies? i play the clarinet and piano and enjoy playing tennis, but nothing too serious or anything, i just enjoy being with horses!

What music do you like? anything!

Do any of your family members ride? nopee

What is your favorite breed? quarterhorses, appoloosas, paints, and appendix

Where do you live? pennsylvania, usa


----------



## kewpalace

VERY old thread, but these are fun ... 

_*How long have you been riding*_? Rode as a kid for a couple of years; started riding during law school, so have been riding about 15 years steady since being a kid?

*How old are you?* OLD.

_*What do you look like?*_ Like I always have, only older. :lol:

_*What is your disipline?*_ Reined Cowhorse; Ranch Horse.

_*How high have you jumped?*_ Probably a little over 3' - for fun only.

_*What horses do you own/ lease?*_ Own:


1999 1/2 Bay Arab Mare - Cherokee Desert Star ("Star")
2009 AQHA Sorrel Mare - Nu Shiney Shocks ("Pi")
_*How many times per week do you ride?*_ Right now I'm lucky to get 1x in (family obligations & being sick, sick , sick). Need more time to ride.

_*What do you show in?*_ Reined Cowhorse, ranch horse versatility, cowboy/obstacle races, trail trials; have done a few arena shows (Western Pleasure, Country Pleasure, trail, western riding, reining), but not real fond of them.

_*What are your goals in riding?*_ To be competitive in NRCHA shows.

_*Any other interists / hobbies?*_ photography, cinematography/film, science, cooking, dogs, cats .... tons of stuff.

_*What music do you like?*_ Almost everything - although the "modern" stuff seems extremely repeditive to me.

_*Do any of your family members ride?*_ Nope.

_*What is your favorite breed?*_ All of them. 

_*Where do you live?*_ CA


----------



## Paintedponies1992

How long have you been rding? since i was 10

How old are you? 22

What do you look like? 5'3 brown hair dyed black, green eyes.

What is your disipline? Trail Riding (want to do barrels one day)

How high have you jumped? about 2 feet back when I rode english

What horses do you own/ lease? I own two reg. quarter horse mares, one reg. Paint mare and a quarter horse/percheron/french canadian mare

How many times per week do you ride? Pretty infrequent at the moment, but normally 2-3 days a week.

What do you show in? Don't show

What are your goals in riding? To get my oldest mare going bareback and saddlebreaking the other three.

Any other interists / hobbies? World of Warcraft and other games.

What music do you like? Just about anything.

Do any of your family members ride? Extended family on my grandfather's side.

What is your favorite breed? Quarter Horses and Paints

Where do you live? Ontario, Canada


----------

